# 82 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham Coupe Project



## fleetwoodcoupe

Wassup my Layitlow peeps! These forum has helped me in my build so I thought I'd post mines and hopefully help out others. I'm building a 1982 Cadillac Brougham Coupe and thought I'd post up my progression on the project. I bought the car in 2007 for $700(good lookin out Keo!) and are in the process of doing a Frame Off resto in the backyard! The car has been sitting cause I've been slackin on it. Just started working on it in Aug 2009. Thanks to my boys Cheadle, Keo and Vilo for all their help! please give input if u have n e! 


The Day I drove it home...





























gettin ready to 90 out front end...


----------



## plague

NICE RIDE


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 5 2010, 10:31 PM~16528308
> *NICE RIDE
> *


Thanks Bro! its far from completion! its a good canvas to start on.


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

Looks clean already


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Here are some pictures of the Interior... Needs allot of work! Pillow tops! :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Here are some of the 90 parts... Front Clip and Rear end....Test Fitting them before I strip the Lac...


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 5 2010, 11:07 PM~16528071
> *wassup Layitlow peeps! Building a 1982 Cadillac Brougham Coupe and thought I'd post up my pregression on the project. I bought the car in 2007 for $700 and are in the process of doing a Frame Off resto in the backyard! The car has been sitting cause I've been slackin on it. Just started working on it in Aug 2008. Thanks to my boys Cheadle and Keo for all their help! please give input if u have n e!
> 
> The Day I drove it home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checkin out the awful 4100 motor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gettin ready to 90 out front end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


700 shit thats a good deal.you keep'n the black interior?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 5 2010, 11:47 PM~16528965
> *700 shit thats a good deal.you keep'n the black interior?
> *


yep 700 bks. The Dude I bought it from was going to cut the whole top off and put a bulls horn on the front and drive it around his ranch! Couldn't let that happen to a Brougham! I'm going to do red on red. So the interior is all goin to be red. Nvr know tho... that can change...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Pics of the 90 front end almost all on...


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 6 2010, 12:52 AM~16528997
> *yep 700 bks. The Dude I bought it from was going to cut the whole top off and put a bulls horn on the front and drive it around his ranch! Couldn't let that happen to a Brougham! I'm going to do red on red. So the interior is all goin to be red. Nvr know tho... that can change...
> *


man thank god you saved that from happing.cadillacs 2-door brougham owner to owner thank you.but i have red interior in mine and wanted to find some black stuff for mine.like hard to find stuff like plastic trim.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 6 2010, 12:02 AM~16529051
> *man thank god you saved that from happing.cadillacs 2-door brougham owner to owner thank you.but i have red interior in mine and wanted to find some black stuff for mine.like hard to find stuff like plastic trim.
> *


Yeah fo sho... can't let a Brougham go out like that! do u have the stock Burgandy color interior? I'm planing to do a Cherry Red int...


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 6 2010, 01:06 AM~16529080
> *Yeah fo sho... can't let a Brougham go out like that! do u have the stock Burgandy color interior? I'm planing to do a Cherry Red int...
> *


ya it's stock red burgandy i can get some pics in a few days.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The Front End on! and threw on some cheap 14's for alil motivation...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The Built Chevy 350 Small Block that's replacing the 4100 motor. Edelbrock Cams, Edelbrock intake, Edelbrock Chrome Carbs, new Pistons, rings and seals. Rebuilt head...

Engine after a degreasing bath...




































Pistons Before









Pistons After


















Ready for primer and paint! Color to match the car...


----------



## dekay24

looks like a solid start!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 6 2010, 07:57 AM~16530473
> *looks like a solid start!
> *



Thanks!


----------



## chtrone

looks good homie, u gonna juice it?


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Nice built good job


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 6 2010, 11:52 AM~16531767
> *looks good homie, u gonna juice it?
> *


Thanks bro! Yezzir... 3 pump Competition Chrome set-up...not sure if imma go wit BMH or Pro Hopper...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2010, 12:00 PM~16531813
> *Nice built good job
> *



Thanks!


----------



## eurolak

Got some 90-92 Taillights and a rear bumper update for sale if ur interested.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Feb 6 2010, 12:13 PM~16531890
> *Got some 90-92 Taillights and a rear bumper update for sale if ur interested.
> *



got them already! thanks tho.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Working on the belly of the car. Whats the easiest way to remove the undercoating? besides sandblasting! n e suggestions??? the wire wheels can't take anymore!


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 6 2010, 04:56 PM~16533322
> *Working on the belly of the car. Whats the easiest way to remove the undercoating? besides sandblasting! n e suggestions??? the wire wheels can't take anymore!
> *


Im using wire wheel on a grinder works good


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 6 2010, 12:43 AM~16528933
> *Here are some of the 90 parts... Front Clip and Rear end....Test Fitting them before I strip the Lac...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats crazy the tailights have freemasonry logos on them

and nice start car looks clean


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 6 2010, 06:18 PM~16534281
> *Thats crazy the tailights have freemasonry logos on them
> 
> and nice start car looks clean
> *



for reals! I took that off right when I got it.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 6 2010, 04:41 PM~16533617
> *Im using wire wheel on a grinder works good
> *



that's what I'm doin too but man... that's a huge belly and alotta undercoat... what I'm doin also Is use a propane torch and scraping it. Then use the grinder to grind whats left of the undercoat. There's just gotta be a easier way.


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 6 2010, 06:59 PM~16534586
> *that's what I'm doin too but man... that's a huge belly and alotta undercoat... what I'm doin also Is use a propane torch and scraping it. Then use the grinder to grind whats left of the undercoat. There's just gotta be a easier way.
> *


throw rocks at it and the shit will fall right off!! 








































:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Removing the 4100...


































































There was like 3 inches of grease from 1982!!!


----------



## bigtdawg

nice lac/build!


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 6 2010, 07:59 PM~16534586
> *that's what I'm doin too but man... that's a huge belly and alotta undercoat... what I'm doin also Is use a propane torch and scraping it. Then use the grinder to grind whats left of the undercoat. There's just gotta be a easier way.
> *


Yea its hard work but you should also try oven cleaner then power washing it off i hear that works


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 6 2010, 07:03 PM~16534618
> *throw rocks at it and the shit will fall right off!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 7 2010, 07:43 AM~16538346
> *Yea its hard work but you should also try oven cleaner then power washing it off i hear that works
> *



sounds interesting...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Removing the front and rear suspension...


Deleted the AC/heater fan.





































What u guys think about the wheels? ha ha! jus clownin wit the hommies...


----------



## 2DCADDY

what u going to do bout ur fuel lines homie when u swich over to carb


----------



## Liv4Lacs

that ac compressor looks like a newer style delco one is it good and if so is it for sale :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

damn homie your doing a good job keep it up!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 2DCADDY_@Feb 7 2010, 01:22 PM~16540332
> *what u going to do bout ur fuel lines homie when u swich over to carb
> *


:dunno: yet...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 7 2010, 01:37 PM~16540427
> *that ac compressor looks like a newer style delco one is it good and if so is it for sale :biggrin:
> *



wassup live4lacs... seen some of your work... the ac compressor is good. It was working when it was on the car... send me a pm and shoot me a price bro...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2010, 02:21 PM~16540752
> *damn homie your doing a good job keep it up!!!!
> *



thanks bro! its alotta work!


----------



## chtrone

bump ttt!!!


----------



## CustomMachines

Nice project, and sure not worth slackin! :biggrin:


----------



## big-mike-atl

Keep up the Good work!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by big-mike-atl_@Feb 7 2010, 10:32 PM~16544897
> *Keep up the  Good work!!!
> *



thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 6 2010, 08:12 PM~16534676
> *Removing the 4100...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was like 3 inches of grease from 1982!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man you are not bull shit'n.man at this you going to driv'n this summer. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

*You ain't fuc'n around by any means, been looking at your build since you started this topic.... keep up that work G   *


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 7 2010, 10:23 PM~16544748
> *Nice project, and sure not worth slackin! :biggrin:
> *



yezzir! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Originally I wasn't going to do a complete Frame off. I was just goin to do some stress point reinforcement. But as I start digging deeper I kept on removing and removing parts! Finally came to a point that I was just goin to go all out and do a Frame Off.


Cleaned the frame up to get ready for some reinforcement and paint...




























The hommie Cheadle tracing patterns to cut some metal out for some frame reinforcement...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 7 2010, 11:15 PM~16545335
> *You ain't fuc'n around by any means, been looking at your build since you started this topic.... keep up that work G
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

lookin good homie!!!


----------



## Coast One

thats how it happens!! lol
 


> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 7 2010, 11:47 PM~16546407
> *Originally I wasn't going to do a complete Frame off. I was just goin to so some stress point reinforcement. But as I start digging deeper I kept on removing and removing parts! Finally came to a point that I was just goin to go all out and do a Frame Off.Cleaned the frame up to get ready for some reinforcement and paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hommie Cheadle tracing patterns to cut some metal out for some frame reinforcement...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

I love this shit!!! I'm gunna be coming back!!!


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 8 2010, 01:47 AM~16546407
> *Originally I wasn't going to do a complete Frame off. I was just goin to do some stress point reinforcement. But as I start digging deeper I kept on removing and removing parts! Finally came to a point that I was just goin to go all out and do a Frame Off.
> Cleaned the frame up to get ready for some reinforcement and paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hommie Cheadle tracing patterns to cut some metal out for some frame reinforcement...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Moving right along


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 8 2010, 11:11 AM~16548958
> *lookin good homie!!!
> *



thanks bro! I see ur my neighbor! ha ha! I be in the White Center area all the time.


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 8 2010, 01:47 AM~16546407
> *Originally I wasn't going to do a complete Frame off. I was just goin to do some stress point reinforcement. But as I start digging deeper I kept on removing and removing parts! Finally came to a point that I was just goin to go all out and do a Frame Off.
> Cleaned the frame up to get ready for some reinforcement and paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hommie Cheadle tracing patterns to cut some metal out for some frame reinforcement...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fame off is best way to go.you can get to everythig. good job.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Goin over the factory welds to reinforce the seams...


----------



## chtrone

Sup homie, we r neighbors huh? What club u down with?


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 7 2010, 11:05 AM~16539756
> *Removing the front and rear suspension...
> Deleted the AC/heater fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What u guys think about the wheels? ha ha! jus clownin wit the hommies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'm feelin those rims...lol


----------



## crucialjp

U putting in some work, I'll be watching this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 8 2010, 10:35 PM~16555512
> *Sup homie, we r neighbors huh? What club u down with?
> *



Eazy Duz It C.C... U?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Feb 8 2010, 11:54 PM~16556424
> *i'm feelin those rims...lol
> *



Ha Ha! should I just throw some 24's on and DONK the cadillac? :uh: fuck that... stickin to the traditional Lowrider...  See you at the house later? we gotta finish this lac up before the summer! No more slackin!


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Thanks for the motivation :thumbsup:


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 8 2010, 03:47 AM~16546407
> *Originally I wasn't going to do a complete Frame off. I was just goin to do some stress point reinforcement. But as I start digging deeper I kept on removing and removing parts! Finally came to a point that I was just goin to go all out and do a Frame Off.
> Cleaned the frame up to get ready for some reinforcement and paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hommie Cheadle tracing patterns to cut some metal out for some frame reinforcement...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


same here bro!!! good work so far.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Feb 9 2010, 07:08 PM~16564860
> *Thanks for the motivation :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: I had to read other peeps posting also to motivate me!


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 9 2010, 11:39 PM~16569026
> *:thumbsup: I had to read other peeps posting also to motivate me!
> *


Yeah this build got me motivated too! 

TTT!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Removing the gas tank to get ready to lift the body off the frame...


The Hommie Kasem removing the gas tank...





















Gas tank is removed...










Removed all the undercoat under the rear fenders for some Paint...










Sawhorses I made strong enough to hold the body while we do some frame work, and remove all the undercoating under the belly for paint! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 9 2010, 11:54 PM~16569169
> *Yeah this build got me motivated too!
> 
> TTT!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 10 2010, 01:27 AM~16569469
> *Removing the gas tank to get ready to lift the body off the frame...
> The Hommie Kasem removing the gas tank...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gas tank is removed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removed all the undercoat under the rear fenders for some Paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawhorses I made strong enough to hold the body while we do some frame work, and remove all the undercoating under the belly for paint!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: what you using to remove undercoating?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 10 2010, 10:38 PM~16579061
> *:thumbsup:  what you using to remove undercoating?
> *


Man I was using jus a wire wheel on a grinder for the longest time till I found a waaaaayyyy easier way. Go to ur local Hardware store and get Jasco! its a goo/paint remover. Brush it on, wait for 20 mins and it starts to bubble. Use a scraper or pressure washer and its like butter! Some of the thicker undercoating take extra coating. Wish someone woulda told me about it before I did hours of grinding!!!! and lotsa wire wheels!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Lifting the body off the frame...
























We have lift off!! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Now for the rear end...
























The Body is officially off the frame!! :cheesy: 



















The Drum and the wood was there temperarly so we can get the engine hoist out and drop and slide the frame from under the car...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The body on the sawhorses I made! It might not be some fancy lift but it works!! this is why its called backyard resto not big shop resto!  
































The Frame on jack stands! ready to be cleaned, reinforced and painted!











The Belly of the beast! All that undercoating needs to go so I can spray on some fresh paint! man I have alotta work ahead of me!!


----------



## chtrone

Progress is lookin good bro! From the pics it looks like your philipino, havent really met any asian lowriders, they usually do the honda thing! Keep up the good work!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 11 2010, 02:50 AM~16579816
> * philipino
> *


ITS FILIPINO :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 10 2010, 11:50 PM~16579816
> *Progress is lookin good bro! From the pics it looks like your philipino, havent really met any asian lowriders, they usually do the honda thing! Keep up the good work!
> *


thanks bro!! its commin along... the car came a loooooong way! Yeah I'm asian but not Filipino. ha ha! I used to lowride back in the high school days and then got into Imports when it blew up in the late 90's. I always had lowridin in the back of my mind and now I have the time n $ to build one...Now gettin' back to my roots! can't wait to roll Alki Beach wit the crew when its done!


----------



## jspekdc2

Looks goood homie.. by summer we hittin the streets lookin good. BIG UPS!!!


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 10 2010, 10:50 PM~16579816
> *Progress is lookin good bro! From the pics it looks like your philipino, havent really met any asian lowriders, they usually do the honda thing! Keep up the good work!
> *


LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Feb 10 2010, 11:16 PM~16580030
> *Looks goood homie.. by summer we hittin the streets lookin good. BIG UPS!!!
> *


Wut up joey!


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Feb 11 2010, 07:05 AM~16580910
> *Wut up joey!
> *


WADUPPPPP Keoo.. I got motivated... was working on the car tell 2am....... :wow:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

TTT


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Feb 11 2010, 07:04 AM~16580904
> *LMAO!!!!!!
> *


whats so funny bout that? :uh:


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Feb 11 2010, 09:31 AM~16582423
> *WADUPPPPP Keoo.. I got motivated... was working on the car tell 2am....... :wow:
> *


 Damn 2am lol, wish i could give u a hand. is the ride in the west side now?


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 11 2010, 01:47 PM~16584699
> *whats so funny bout that?  :uh:
> *


 it just is!!lol


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2010, 12:11 AM~16579993
> *thanks bro!! its commin along... the car came a loooooong way! Yeah I'm asian but not Filipino. ha ha! I used to lowride back in the high school days and then got into Imports when it blew up in the late 90's. I always had lowridin in the back of my mind and now I have the time n $ to build one...Now gettin' back to my roots! can't wait to roll Alki Beach wit the crew when its done!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Feb 11 2010, 02:50 PM~16584730
> *it just is!!lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lac84

:drama: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 10 2010, 11:34 PM~16579671
> *The body on the sawhorses I made! It might not be some fancy lift but I make due with what I have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice to see more coupes in the NW. are you gona be done by summer?


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

THERE'S NOTHIN' LACKIN' WHEN YOU'RE CADILLACIN


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Feb 11 2010, 02:48 PM~16584713
> *Damn 2am lol, wish i could give u a hand. is the ride in the west side now?
> *


Not yet, almost done with the arm so i can put her back down on the ground.. next week ill get her flat beded out that way.. :biggrin:


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 11 2010, 02:54 PM~16584775
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u should post your caddy pimpin :biggrin:


----------



## CustomMachines

How's the undercoat comming off?! :biggrin: damn i remember that was one job from hell :around:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Feb 11 2010, 12:16 AM~16580030
> *Looks goood homie.. by summer we hittin the streets lookin good. BIG UPS!!!
> *



wassup bro! heard you doin big thangs wit the 64... can't wait till the summer so we can cruise the streets of seattle! :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

im in frisco and LA for the weekend... lacs on hold! ill post more pics when I get back to Seattle :0 bouta visit Westcoast Customs and other shops while im in LA! the lowrider capital! :cheesy: whats a must visit shop here in LA??


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 11 2010, 03:01 PM~16584841
> *:biggrin: nice to see more coupes in the NW. are you gona be done by summer?
> *



yezzir!! that's the plan. That gives me 4 months! :wow: i've been workin on it everyday after work n on weekends so if I don't slack! it can happen...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 12 2010, 08:47 AM~16592191
> *How's the undercoat comming off?!  :biggrin:  damn i remember that was one job from hell  :around:
> *


man that Jasco shit works! i got most of it off and is exposing bare metal :cheesy: . Still prolly gotta do atleast 2 or 3 more coats of Jasco in the thicker parts and it should be complete metal and ready for sealer, primer and paint!! :0 Ill post pics when its completed.


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 12 2010, 09:13 AM~16592330
> *wassup bro! heard you doin big thangs wit the 64... can't wait till the summer so we can cruise the streets of seattle!  :cheesy:
> *


im on it but I'm trying to catch up to you.. man your getting down on the lac.. you gave me more motivation... :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 12 2010, 08:15 AM~16592345
> *im in frisco and LA for the weekend... lacs on hold! ill post more pics when I get back to Seattle :0 bouta visit Westcoast Customs and other shops while im in LA! the lowrider capital!  :cheesy: whats a must visit shop here in LA??
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Nice build...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 12 2010, 05:15 PM~16596132
> *Nice build...
> *



thanks bro! ur caddy build is what acually motivated me! the rootbeer caddy. is ur caddy completed??


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 12 2010, 08:58 PM~16598050
> *thanks bro! ur caddy build is what acually motivated me! the rootbeer caddy. is ur caddy completed??
> *


 that caddy motivates me every time i check for updates on that build topic


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2010, 12:34 AM~16579671
> *The body on the sawhorses I made! It might not be some fancy lift but it works!! this is why its called backyard resto not big shop resto!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the welder your using for the frame if so how is it?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Feb 12 2010, 10:52 AM~16593215
> *im on it but I'm trying to catch up to you.. man your getting down on the lac.. you gave me more motivation... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: is ur build posted on here?


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 12 2010, 06:39 PM~16593105
> *man that Jasco shit works! i got most of it off and is exposing bare metal  :cheesy: . Still prolly gotta do atleast 2 or 3 more coats of Jasco in the thicker parts and it should be complete metal and ready for sealer, primer and paint!! :0 Ill post pics when its completed.
> *


i assume there wasn't any bitumen sprayed on the bottom? they love to to this over here :uh:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Feb 14 2010, 04:09 PM~16611084
> *i assume there wasn't any bitumen sprayed on the bottom? they love to to this over here  :uh:
> *


The tar like undercoat? yes there is allot! that's what I'm removing with Jasco...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 13 2010, 06:22 AM~16600536
> *Is that the welder your using for the frame if so how is it?
> *



yezzir... works very well! its old school but it works! :yes:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 14 2010, 10:26 PM~16614488
> *yezzir... works very well! its old school but it works! :yes:
> *


Hey u gotta use what u got right!


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 14 2010, 11:03 PM~16614956
> *Hey u gotta use what u got right!
> *


What about the 1 in my sisters garage.. :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Feb 15 2010, 07:48 AM~16616615
> *What about the 1 in my sisters garage..  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 13 2010, 01:58 AM~16600185
> *that caddy motivates me every time i check for updates on that build topic
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 14 2010, 11:26 PM~16614488
> *yezzir... works very well! its old school but it works! :yes:
> *


Thanks ands its arc right?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 16 2010, 06:18 AM~16626807
> *Thanks ands its arc right?
> *



yep. Arc or Stick welding. You can find them on Craigslist for 50 to 100 bks and it gets the job done! unless u have 1g or 2 to spend on a nice one. Rather use that for a 2 pump set-up...or paint... or 13's with tires, or chroming ur suspension... etc... :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 16 2010, 08:33 PM~16634434
> *yep. Arc or Stick welding. You can find them on Craigslist for 50 to 100 bks and it gets the job done! unless u have 1g or 2 to spend on a nice one. Rather use that for a 2 pump set-up...or paint... or 13's with tires, or chroming ur suspension... etc... :biggrin:
> *


true that senor!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Removing the undercoating! Me and the homie Kasem Applying the 1st coat of Jasco...








































After 20 mins...The Paint and undercoating starts bubbling...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Applied Jasco at the harder to reach places where a grinder can't get to on the frame... Pressure washing the Jasco after 20 mins...






















Sheet Metal!! :cheesy: 











After 2 coats of Jasco...After 1 or 2 more coats it will be all metal and ready for paint!!


----------



## kasem1963

> Removing the undercoating! Me and the homie Kasem Applying the 1st coat of Jasco...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man that jasco is no joke, got me a lil dizzy a couple hours later lol :barf:


----------



## kasem1963

> Removing the undercoating! Me and the homie Kasem Applying the 1st coat of Jasco...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man that jasco is no joke, got me a lil dizzy a couple hours later lol :barf:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> Removing the undercoating! Me and the homie Kasem Applying the 1st coat of Jasco...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man that jasco is no joke, got me a lil dizzy a couple hours later lol :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha! fo realz! burned my face some wit that Jasco... jus alil drop feels like ur skin is on fire! (warning! be careful using Jasco) Ill be over in a lil and help u with Cheadles hydro... lets get that biatch hoppin! Summer is not that far!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lacman93

Your making good progress on this ride bro keep it up  
I wanna build a 90'd out Lac soon too, I'll make sure I keep checkin in!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by Lacman84_@Feb 17 2010, 10:05 PM~16647164
> *Your making good progress on this ride bro keep it up
> I wanna build a 90'd out Lac soon too, I'll make sure I keep checkin in!
> *



thanks bro! yezzir! I learned allot watching other peoples builds too! good luck! feel free to pm me if u have any questions!


----------



## chtrone

TTT FOR EAZY DUZ IT!


----------



## droppen98

> Removing the undercoating! Me and the homie Kasem Applying the 1st coat of Jasco...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man that jasco is no joke, got me a lil dizzy a couple hours later lol :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> ben there done that it sucks i lucked up and got ahold of a sand blaster that made it easy. its looken good it will be worth the hard work
Click to expand...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Feb 20 2010, 06:47 PM~16673035
> *ben there done that it sucks i lucked up and got ahold of a sand blaster that made it easy. its looken good it will be worth the hard work
> *


thanks bro...yeah its harder this way but it works. Wish we had a sand blaster! :angry: u wanna ship me urs? :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 20 2010, 04:45 PM~16672190
> *TTT FOR EAZY DUZ IT!
> *





:thumbsup: :wave: :werd: :420: :rimshot: :boink: :run: 

Eazy Duz It C.C. Seattle!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

TTT!! :cheesy:


----------



## dekay24

damn dude, you move quick!

looks good. :0


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 21 2010, 10:28 PM~16684322
> *damn dude, you move quick!
> 
> looks good. :0
> *



thanks! gotta! Summer is commin real quik!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

I was on Ebay lookin for some parts for the Fleetwood and saw this!!! :wow: My Brougham woulda looked like this if I did not save it from the previous owner!!! :0 :wow: 














































:twak: :thumbsdown: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :barf:  hno: :loco:


----------



## dj kurse 1

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 6 2010, 12:43 AM~16528933
> *Here are some of the 90 parts... Front Clip and Rear end....Test Fitting them before I strip the Lac...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey how you take off the fender skin without removing the entire fender? I had a difficult time trying to remove the bolts along the edge where it's gapped to the door. I said, fuck it! Removed the entire thing but I wished I only did the way you did now my other fender isn't lined up correct but can't really tell, but I know and it bothers me.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Feb 24 2010, 12:41 AM~16708813
> *Hey how you take off the fender skin without removing the entire fender? I had a difficult time trying to remove the bolts along the edge where it's gapped to the door. I said, fuck it! Removed the entire thing but I wished I only did the way you did now my other fender isn't lined up correct but can't really tell, but I know and it bothers me.
> *



I used a pivoting socket. It really hard to get to the screws by the doors if you don't have one.


----------



## dj kurse 1

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 25 2010, 04:31 PM~16724410
> *I used a pivoting socket. It really hard to get to the screws by the doors if you don't have one.
> *


orale, cool. Like one of those U-joints? I got the torx bit to remove.
Great project, bro!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Feb 25 2010, 03:46 PM~16724536
> *orale, cool. Like one of those U-joints? I got the torx bit to remove.
> Great project, bro!
> *




thanks! yezzir! i used a drive with the pivoting socket and of course a torx bit on the end. if u want and easier solution remove the door! ha ha!


----------



## dj kurse 1

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 27 2010, 01:41 AM~16739874
> *thanks! yezzir! i used a drive with the pivoting socket and of course a torx bit on the end. if u want and easier solution remove the door! ha ha!
> *


Ended up at the time just removing the entire fender. I removed the door once to replace it as the one it had got damage, I removed it with the hinges. Should of removed just the door and kept the hinges where they were as when I installed the other one, it not adjusted right. Can't tell though.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Feb 28 2010, 02:04 AM~16747968
> *Ended up at the time just removing the entire fender. I removed the door once to replace it as the one it had got damage, I removed it with the hinges. Should of removed just the door and kept the hinges where they were as when I installed the other one, it not adjusted right. Can't tell though.
> *



remeber to mark everything before removing body parts so it'll be straight when put it back together and dont forget the shims! TTT!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

ttt!!!!


----------



## chtrone

ttt!


----------



## TOPO

Good job on this project. I'll get at you later on today. TTMFT for a real build up!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

What's this??! Home Made porta-power! time to strap the mothafuckin frame!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## wayne64ss

fuck yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss couldn't live without mine!!!










NICE WORK!!!!


----------



## arabretard

one hell of a build. looks like its going to end up really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Rear Arches tacked...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Mar 7 2010, 06:05 PM~16822194
> *Good job on this project. I'll get at you later on today. TTMFT for a real build up!!!!
> *



thanks bro!


----------



## jspekdc2

its going good homie.... i need to come over and give you a hand..


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Mar 9 2010, 08:56 PM~16844784
> *its going good homie.... i need to come over and give you a hand..
> *




yezzir! come down whenever! always need a helping hand! thanks for helpin out the other day tho and bringin the torch over! man we gotta get them front plates on! let me know if u need help wit your 64 too! see u sat at the meeting. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Gas tank cleaned and ready for paint? or maybe chrome??.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 8 2010, 10:54 PM~16834133
> *Rear Arches tacked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


moving right along  damn


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Mar 10 2010, 10:54 PM~16856811
> *moving right along   damn
> *



yezzir!! :biggrin: its going... wish it was done yesterday though! ha ha!


----------



## Big Body Caddi

Good shit homie keep it up


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by Big Body Caddi_@Mar 11 2010, 04:06 PM~16863298
> *Good shit homie keep it up
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

TTMFT!


----------



## midwestcoast

CANT GET ENUFF OF THESE BROUGHAM BUILDS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

:wow: NICE thread! :thumbsup: Keep up the good work!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2010, 09:19 PM~16922787
> *CANT GET ENUFF OF THESE BROUGHAM BUILDS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :biggrin:
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 17 2010, 09:24 PM~16922847
> *:wow: NICE thread!  :thumbsup:  Keep up the good work!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

ttmft!


----------



## onidog63

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 5 2010, 08:57 PM~16529025
> *Pics of the 90 front end almost all on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have to replace fenders too or can you reuse the other ones?


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## sicko87

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 25 2010, 01:47 AM~16994338
> *
> *


 X2


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by onidog63_@Mar 24 2010, 10:45 PM~16993357
> *do you have to replace fenders too or can you reuse the other ones?
> *


If you want to do it right you should use the 4 door fleetwood fenders. U can however use your coupe fender but you will have to cut where the bumper and fender meets and bend a tab.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

TTMFT! UPDATES COMING SOON! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 1 2010, 11:07 PM~17072391
> *TTMFT! UPDATES COMING SOON!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Pure Perfection




----------



## chtrone

TTT! lets see some updates!
:biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 12 2010, 09:58 PM~16598050
> *thanks bro! ur caddy build is what acually motivated me! the rootbeer caddy. is ur caddy completed??
> *


Thanks bro...U need anything els just holla man


----------



## prestige

So far it looks good keep it up homie


----------



## prestige

this should help you out


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Nice Build!!!


----------



## prestige

Thank you


----------



## HARDLUCK88

great job! i love 90'd fltwd coupes!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

wassup guys! sorry haven't been updating the thread! been busy with getting the suspension to the chromers!


Rear End Reinforced by the homie Chtrone! Tube reinforced, boxed c-channel stages the powerballs. The dude can weld! we call him ROBOT! ha ha! check out the consistency in his beads!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Parts prepped and just dropped off at the chromers today! The upper and lower A-Arms were with the homie Chtrone cleaning it up for the Chromers. Sorry no pics. Bottom arms boxed, uppers extended and reinforced. 






























All the nuts and bolts bagged and labeled for the chromers.


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 12 2010, 08:43 PM~17174324
> *Parts prepped and just dropped off at the chromers today! The uppers and lowers A-Arms were with the homie Chtrone cleaning it up for the Chromers. Sorry no pics. Bottom arms boxed, uppers extended and reinforced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the nuts and bolts bagged and labeled for the chromers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


UH OOOOHHH HERES COMES THE FUN PART :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 12 2010, 08:56 PM~17174484
> *UH OOOOHHH HERES COMES THE FUN PART :thumbsup:
> *


oh yeah! :yes:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

why not weld the tubes to the pumpkin while your at it? one less place for oil to leak lol... i did it to my cadi


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Look what I picked up over the weekend at the Portland Automotive swap meet! 5.20 13's! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Nothing beats the looks of a 5.20! Planing on wrapping it around some 100 spoke Daytons or 96 spoke Zeniths!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## chtrone

ttt!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 9 2010, 03:37 PM~17146525
> *great job! i love 90'd fltwd coupes!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrgervais

Run some zenith cross lace with those 520s! Or straight lace 72s


----------



## 65chevyman

love the rearend


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Apr 17 2010, 08:03 PM~17224094
> *love the rearend
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: thanks! looks like a space ship!


----------



## KAKALAK

ya buddy :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

ttmft! :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## chtrone

TTT for the NW!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Apr 20 2010, 09:52 PM~17254961
> *TTT for the NW!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 12 2010, 08:39 PM~17174287
> *wassup guys! sorry haven't been updating the thread! been busy with getting the suspension to the chromers!
> Rear End Reinforced by the homie Chtrone! Tube reinforced, boxed c-channel stages the powerballs. The dude can weld! we call him ROBOT! ha ha! check out the consistency in his beads!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, those are some clean ass welds!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Apr 21 2010, 06:45 PM~17263543
> *Damn, those are some clean ass welds!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The frame work continues while the suspension is at the chromers. Getting the frame hopefully reinforced, molded and painted by the time the chromies get back!


Look what we purchased! Miller! :cheesy: 











Grinded and molded to the frame for a clean seamless look...





























Boxed the center of the frame.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The Homie Chtrone putting in work on the frame!














Looks like a Miller Ad! ha ha!




















look what happen to the Porta-power! :wow: we bent the crap out of it! cheap ass Harbor Freight! lucky it was still under warranty so we went and grabbed a new one! Good thing they don't know what we used it for!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Look what I just placed an order for with JD! :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy: 13" 96 spoke Zeniths! The 5.20's I just purchased are going to wrap around this biatch! :cheesy: Red hubs with chrome lazer etched ring, red spokes, red outer lip! and they come with chrome adapters! now the fun part begins... no more dirty greasy work after the frame is painted and the chromies get back! nice clean brand new parts. These are not the exact picture but you get the idea. Sry you 72 spokers... I'm a 100 spoker... :cheesy: 


Pictures are from www.zenithwirewheels.net

















































aahhh.... 96 spokers.... :cheesy:


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 24 2010, 09:41 AM~17288549
> *Look what I just placed an order for with JD!  :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy: 13" 96 spoke Zeniths! The 5.20's I  just purchased are going to wrap around this biatch!  :cheesy:  Red hubs with chrome lazer etched ring, red spokes, red outer lip! and they come with chrome adapters! now the fun part begins... no more dirty greasy work after the frame is painted and the chromies get back! nice clean brand new parts. These are not the exact picture but you get the idea. Sry you 72 spokers... I'm a 96 spoker... :cheesy:
> Pictures are from www.zenithwirewheels.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aahhh.... 96 spokers....  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those rims look good homie!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Apr 24 2010, 08:44 PM~17291739
> *Those rims look good homie!!!!
> *



Nothing beats the distinct look and quality of a Zenith!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fleetwoodcoupe, kasem1963




waddup Kasem! :wave: thanks for helpin out on the lac this weekend!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

TTMFT!


----------



## weatmaster

Really nice build up...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Apr 29 2010, 12:20 PM~17341878
> *Really nice build up...
> *



thanks homie! 

Got some updates coming! will post pics later!!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 25 2010, 02:47 PM~17297152
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fleetwoodcoupe, kasem1963
> waddup Kasem!  :wave:  thanks for helpin out on the lac this weekend!
> *


wud up dog, man i wish i could help out even more! Once I get my backyard work space set up right it's on again! Saw a sneak peak on the rear end today! :0


----------



## gizmoscustoms

damn this is a nice build up :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## allan73cadi

this is gonna be one clean caddy man!
keep up the good work!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The upper A-Arms extended 1.25" and boxed...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The completed product... ready for the chromers! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by allan73cadi_@Apr 30 2010, 12:24 PM~17352257
> *this is gonna be one clean caddy man!
> keep up the good work!
> *



:biggrin: thanks bro!


----------



## jspekdc2

awwwww mann bro.. we doing BIG this this year and years to come... we back yard boogieee- making dreams come true- BUILT!!! NOT BOUGHT.. talk to you sooonnn


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 30 2010, 09:11 PM~17356364
> *The completed product... ready for the chromers!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARMS LOOKIN COLD AS ICE :0


----------



## chtrone

Makin it look EAZY! TTT!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

nice work


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@May 2 2010, 09:24 AM~17364931
> *nice work
> *



Thx bro! thx for ur tech help on the lac!


----------



## CaddyKid253

ttt. cant wait to see it hit the streets.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

A sneak peak at some of the chrome... :biggrin: man these guys do great work! looks like glass!! pics don't do it justice!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 15 2010, 05:24 PM~17205277
> *why not weld the tubes to the pumpkin while your at it? one less place for oil to leak lol... i did it to my cadi
> *



:wow: man I hope there will not be any oil leak on this car! it's not gonna be a daily driver. Just a sunday driver... :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@May 1 2010, 09:53 PM~17362732
> *awwwww mann bro.. we doing BIG this this year and years to come... we back yard boogieee- making dreams come true- BUILT!!! NOT BOUGHT.. talk to you sooonnn
> *



waddup Joey! :wave: lets get that six foe goin too! no slackin!


----------



## southside64

Nice work on those a-arms!!!


----------



## CustomMachines

Getting there! def some nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The chrome came back! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DOUGHBOY20

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@May 3 2010, 05:30 PM~17377729
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :worship: LOOK!NG DAMN GOOD.....


----------



## THE BUTCHER

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@May 3 2010, 06:30 PM~17377729
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn my wife would kill my ass if i brought my car parts in the house lucky! :wow: theres nothing like a 90'ed brougham coupe, i love them i love them i love them !!!!! :run: :run:


----------



## chtrone

everything starting to take shape bro, cant wait to hit the streets when its done!


----------



## stone5150

thanx homie,no one would give me any tips, on a-arms or anything else if i need to find any thing out i'll look at your ride thats what i'm doing to my monte carlo. thanx loco you've been a big help and good luck on your low low :420:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@May 3 2010, 08:30 PM~17377729
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:boink: :boink:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@May 3 2010, 09:25 PM~17381659
> *everything starting to take shape bro, cant wait to hit the streets when its done!
> *



:wave: waddup Chtrone! thanks for all your help! couldn't do it with out u homie!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by stone5150_@May 4 2010, 03:50 AM~17384326
> *thanx homie,no one would give me any tips, on a-arms or anything else if i need to find any thing out i'll look at your ride thats what i'm doing to my monte carlo. thanx loco you've been a big help and good luck on your low low :420:
> *



no problem bro!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by THE BUTCHER_@May 3 2010, 08:00 PM~17379986
> *damn my wife would kill my ass if i brought my car parts in the house lucky! :wow: theres nothing like a 90'ed brougham coupe, i love them i love them i love them !!!!! :run:  :run:
> *



man the parts are all nice and fresh out of the chromers! that is staying inside the house cause I don't have a garage. :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

TTMFT!!!


----------



## chtrone

TTT FOR THE NORTHWEST!


----------



## stone5150

damn how much did all that chrome cost any way,I would like to do my rearend and upper and lower control arms :nicoderm:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by stone5150_@May 6 2010, 08:16 PM~17414209
> *damn how much did all that chrome cost any way,I would like to do my rearend and upper and lower control arms :nicoderm:
> *



man... expensive cuase it was local. it ain't cali prices... :around:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 6 2010, 02:31 AM~16528860
> *Here are some pictures of the Interior... Needs allot of work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wussup bro, isnt the quarter windows from a 90's caddy or no? can you shed some light on this for me :wow:


----------



## 90coupedraggn

Just read the whole thread from start to finish!!! And I must say this build is going in my bookmarks page keep up the good work and in the morning I gotta go do something on mine you have motivated me THANKS!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 8 2010, 10:17 AM~17427823
> *wussup bro, isnt the quarter windows from a 90's caddy or no? can you shed some light on this for me :wow:
> *



nope. It's factory like that on the Fleetwood Broughams 80 up! It's what sets it apart from the Coupe De Ville's amongs other things.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@May 9 2010, 12:02 PM~17433775
> *nope. It's factory like that on the Fleetwood Broughams 80 up! It's what sets it apart from the Coupe De Ville's amongs other things.
> *


OHHHHHHHHH I see says the blind man :happysad: Well damn I see a shit load more of the coupes than the fleetwood broughams.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@May 8 2010, 11:10 PM~17432255
> *Just read the whole thread from start to finish!!! And I must say this build is going in my bookmarks page keep up the good work and in the morning I gotta go do something on mine you have motivated me  THANKS!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

shits lookg hella good so far


----------



## most_talked_about

coming out hella clean!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Here's the firewall shaved... :cheesy: It's coming along... not completed...but coming along...










































Some Duraglass...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Some of the Red on Reds that motivates me!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 10 2010, 07:03 PM~17447660
> *shits lookg hella good so far
> *


----------



## leo

:0 :wow: Beautiful, Good job, cant wait to see it out here at one of the shows :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

looks good!!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Energy Suspension Master Bushing kit came in! In show red! :cheesy: :0 gonna pop wit the chrome! check out the lowrider on the box! :biggrin: on dem Z's!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Some Duraglass... 








[/quote] just trying to help b4 hand
but i would grind the duraglass off nearest to the the headers and use all metal instead. hate to c it crack from heat off the headers. i decided to redo mine also b4 paint after looking at my friends car. it startd cracking from the high heat off the headers. just a heads up b4 paint. this project is lookin tight btw.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> Some Duraglass...


 just trying to help b4 hand
but i would grind the duraglass off nearest to the the headers and use all metal instead. hate to c it crack from heat off the headers. i decided to redo mine also b4 paint after looking at my friends car. it startd cracking from the high heat off the headers. just a heads up b4 paint. this project is lookin tight btw.
[/quote]


thanks for the info bro!


----------



## chtrone

TTT!


----------



## infamous704

NICE BUILD!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

TTMFT!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 9 2010, 08:05 PM~17438017
> *OHHHHHHHHH I see says the blind man :happysad: Well damn I see a shit load more of the coupes than the fleetwood broughams.
> *


yep. Fleet coupes are more rare.


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@May 3 2010, 05:30 PM~17377729
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THATS A GOOD FEELING,ALMOST FEELS AS GOOD AS :boink:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## chtrone

TTT FOR EAZY DUZ IT C.C.!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@May 18 2010, 07:18 PM~17533176
> *TTT FOR EAZY DUZ IT C.C.!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## chtrone

:wave:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 18 2010, 12:53 AM~17524340
> *MAN THATS A GOOD FEELING,ALMOST FEELS AS GOOD AS  :boink:
> *




:roflmao: :yes:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Look what the homie Chtrone built! :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: A muthafuckin rotisserie! makes shit allot easier! workin on the frame first then body! :cheesy:


----------



## kasem1963

HELL YEA!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@May 20 2010, 11:33 PM~17559072
> *HELL YEA!
> *



waddup Kasem! :wave: Eazy mutherfuckin Duz it! :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad

have you done anything to the interior?i can send you pics of my rear panels that we talked about before.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 21 2010, 10:00 PM~17567725
> *have you done anything to the interior?i can send you pics of my rear panels that we talked about before.
> *



not yet to the interior. pm me ur email.


----------



## GONE TIP'N

Nice build homie


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

ttt


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by Dat fool Juan_@May 23 2010, 05:31 AM~17575694
> *Nice build homie
> *



thanks bro!


----------



## droppen98

rides looken good. and so does the rotisserie i cant wait to build mine i was wondering are those harbor freight jacks you used on it?


----------



## southside64

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@May 12 2010, 10:12 PM~17473331
> *Energy Suspension Master Bushing kit came in! In show red!  :cheesy:  :0  gonna pop wit the chrome! check out the lowrider on the box!  :biggrin:  on dem Z's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Nice!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@May 24 2010, 10:23 PM~17594677
> *rides looken good. and so does the rotisserie i cant wait to build mine i was wondering are those harbor freight jacks you used on it?
> *



THX bro! yeah them are the Harbor Freight 8 ton Jacks! you definatly need the jacks to adjust the height.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

TTMFT!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by southside64_@May 25 2010, 08:30 AM~17597435
> * Nice!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

TTT for the Lacs


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@May 12 2010, 10:12 PM~17473331
> *Energy Suspension Master Bushing kit came in! In show red!  :cheesy:  :0  gonna pop wit the chrome! check out the lowrider on the box!  :biggrin:  on dem Z's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IF YOUDONT MIND ME ASKIN WHERE DID YOU ORDER THAT KIT FROM CUZ I HAD THE HARDEST TIME FINDIN THOSE


----------



## Systamatik

this thread is auto-motivation. keep up the good work. i dream that my coupe will one day be 1/100th as sick as yours!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Jun 6 2010, 08:02 AM~17707971
> *this thread is auto-motivation. keep up the good work.  i dream that my coupe will one day be 1/100th as sick as yours!
> *



thx bro!


----------



## kasem1963

TTT


----------



## chtrone

TTT


----------



## CADDY CREW




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Jun 13 2010, 06:33 PM~17776531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Damn hommie you get down well you replied on my post so I can see how u lifted the frame but I went thru the whole thing and you motivated me to doing this lol thanks for the advise now I gota post a re-build post lol


----------



## fatassAHM

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@May 3 2010, 05:26 PM~17377691
> *The chrome came back!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work on the rear end homie shit looks good and thanx for posting the pics im sure we all appreciate it i know i do


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Jun 19 2010, 12:45 PM~17832763
> *Damn hommie you get down well you replied on my post so I can see how u lifted the frame but I went thru the whole thing and you motivated me to doing this lol thanks for the advise now I gota post a re-build post lol
> *


yezzir! :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:biggrin: ttt!


----------



## chtrone

TTT!


----------



## droppen98

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## biggie84

Bad ass build :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by biggie84_@Jun 26 2010, 02:22 AM~17891418
> *Bad ass build  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks! more update will be posted later today!


----------



## regal85




----------



## LacN_Thru

Lookin good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Frame Reinforced...Molded and Primered! layin down the paint/silver leaf and patterns soon!


----------



## BRINCAS YOU

:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by BRINCAS YOU_@Jun 27 2010, 06:31 PM~17900948
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## jspekdc2

itss getting there bro... its getting there... We all doing good so far..


----------



## BRINCAS YOU

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Jul 2 2010, 07:58 PM~17949319
> *itss getting there bro... its getting there... We all doing good so far..
> *



Yezzir!! :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt for a Backyard build


----------



## KAKALAK

lookin good


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 7 2010, 04:46 PM~17985708
> *lookin good
> *


thanks!


----------



## azmobn06

looking good


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## DOEPS64

TTMFT is looking good homie, This is one of my fav builds TTT


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by DOEPS64_@Jul 8 2010, 02:56 PM~17994845
> *TTMFT is looking good homie, This is one of my fav builds TTT
> *



thanks homie!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Red Base layed down!

































The Homie Kasem layin down some patterns...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Uppers back from the Chromer! :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 5 2010, 06:26 PM~17704831
> *IF YOUDONT MIND ME ASKIN WHERE DID YOU ORDER THAT KIT FROM CUZ I HAD THE HARDEST TIME FINDIN THOSE
> *


DAMN IS IT A SECRET? :0 :


----------



## droppen98

:wow: looken good :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jul 21 2010, 07:29 PM~18106339
> *DAMN IS IT A SECRET?  :0 :
> *


ha ha! man he PM'd me... so it was PM'd back wit a source! car-stuff.com! there u go bro!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Black Magic chrome suspension came in! Front cylinders came in later but not in picture.


----------



## KingsWood

:0 You putting in work! Frame looks sweet.


----------



## phxmarlo

looking bad azz keep up the good work


----------



## CoupeDTS

fuck ive missed this one :wow: youre movin along pretty damn quick. Alot of them tear down pics take me back :rofl: Lookin real good man :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jul 22 2010, 05:28 PM~18115758
> *:0 You putting in work! Frame looks sweet.
> *



thx bro! :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

awesome frame work


----------



## plague

VERY NICE WORK AND BUILD TOPIC MUCH PROPS


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Jul 23 2010, 03:13 PM~18124616
> *awesome frame work
> *



thanks bro! takin a while but b worth it when its done...


----------



## chtrone

TTT FOR EAZY DUZ IT!!!!!


----------



## kasem1963

TTT For a real EAZY DUZ IT build!!!!


----------



## coyote

real nice


----------



## fatassAHM

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jul 21 2010, 01:46 PM~18103633
> *Uppers back from the Chromer!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

ttt


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe+Jul 21 2010, 02:42 PM~18103595-->
> 
> 
> 
> Red Base layed down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Homie Kasem layin down some patterns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Backyard boogie, nice :thumbsup: :biggrin: !!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcoupe_@Jul 22 2010, 09:10 AM~18110675
> *Black Magic chrome suspension came in! Front cylinders came in later but not in picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My chrome adjustables (along with some other stuff) just got here a week ago too :cheesy: . Nice chrome :yes:


----------



## fatassAHM

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jul 21 2010, 01:42 PM~18103595
> *Red Base layed down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Homie Kasem layin down some patterns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: good job homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jul 22 2010, 08:07 AM~18110652
> *ha ha! man he PM'd me... so it was PM'd back wit a source! car-stuff.com! there u go bro!
> *


lol thanx fam!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jul 25 2010, 01:19 PM~18136880
> *Backyard boogie, nice :thumbsup: :biggrin: !!
> My chrome adjustables (along with some other stuff) just got here a week ago too  :cheesy: . Nice chrome :yes:
> *



:biggrin: :yes: TRUE backyard Boogie!


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jul 27 2010, 09:44 PM~18159347
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  TRUE backyard Boogie!
> *


Hell Yeah and looking damn good


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jul 22 2010, 09:07 AM~18110652
> *ha ha! man he PM'd me... so it was PM'd back wit a source! car-stuff.com! there u go bro!
> *


Does this kit included the body mounts?


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

looking good man cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup: how is that arc welder treating you i got one my self to do my reinforcement


----------



## MR. Cadillac

MAN BRO LOOKN AT UR BUILD AND IT COMEIN OUT PERFECT IS EXACTLY WAT I WANT TO DO WIT MINE WEN I GET STARTED. U GUYS R THE BEST MOTIVATION TO KEEP MY SELF WRKN HARD AT MY PROJECT. NICE ASS WRK BRO. :thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jul 27 2010, 09:25 PM~18159794
> *Does this kit included the body mounts?
> *


nope. just suspension n tranny mounts.


----------



## CUZICAN

Man I knew I been missing something, this thread just popped back on the scene and IM LOVIN IT


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by MR. Cadillac_@Jul 28 2010, 04:19 PM~18166308
> *MAN BRO LOOKN AT UR BUILD AND IT COMEIN OUT PERFECT IS EXACTLY WAT I WANT TO DO WIT MINE WEN I GET STARTED. U GUYS R THE BEST MOTIVATION TO KEEP MY SELF WRKN HARD AT MY PROJECT. NICE ASS WRK BRO. :thumbsup:    :cheesy:
> *



thx bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

looking good


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

My 13" Zeniths finally came in! :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 still waiting on the KO's tho...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 30 2010, 06:05 AM~18183806
> *Man I knew I been missing something, this thread just popped back on the scene and IM LOVIN IT
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## chtrone

nice wheels dog!!!


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 3 2010, 10:18 PM~18223066
> *My 13" Zeniths finally came in!  :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  still waiting on the KO's tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh,


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Aug 4 2010, 10:06 PM~18232577
> *nice wheels dog!!!
> *


waddup bro! :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 6 2010, 03:11 PM~16531878
> *Thanks bro! Yezzir... 3 pump Competition Chrome set-up...not sure if imma go wit BMH or Pro Hopper...
> *


:lookin: :good:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

5.20 13 Tires mounted!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chtrone

hey i thought ur frame was already painted, lol


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Aug 7 2010, 08:04 PM~18254403
> *hey i thought ur frame was already painted, lol
> *



it is foo! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

aw man i can already picture the red on that bitch :cheesy:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 7 2010, 12:44 AM~18250200
> *5.20 13 Tires mounted!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Frame Patterned stage 1....


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Silver Base layed down...


----------



## KAKALAK

would you happen to have any parts to change my coupe side windows to the fleetwood quarters windows? LMK please :naughty:


----------



## chtrone

frames lookin good bro


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2010, 09:52 AM~18264192
> *would you happen to have any parts to change my coupe side windows to the fleetwood quarters windows? LMK please :naughty:
> *


gonna tap a source for those fleetwood windows kak! let u know if i get them


----------



## bigtdawg

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 9 2010, 09:52 AM~18264192
> *would you happen to have any parts to change my coupe side windows to the fleetwood quarters windows? LMK please :naughty:
> *



i could get you some, hit me up


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Aug 9 2010, 03:24 PM~18265420
> *i could get you some, hit me up
> *


pm sent :happysad:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by bigtdawg_@Aug 9 2010, 12:24 PM~18265420
> *i could get you some, hit me up
> *



there u go Kakalak! glad I can help! lol! :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Aug 9 2010, 11:40 AM~18265026
> *frames lookin good bro
> *



thanks bro! lol! thx for all ur help homie!


----------



## azmobn06

looking good!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Aug 9 2010, 09:35 PM~18270900
> *looking good!
> *


thx! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Stage 3 Patterns with Kandy Black! Something alil diffrent then your normal lines on frames...


----------



## jspekdc2

awwwwwww mannnn..... lookin' sickkkk brothaa...


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 10 2010, 11:25 PM~18281540
> *Stage 3 Patterns with Kandy Black! Something alil diffrent then your normal lines on frames...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Can't wait to see this frame fully done, it's comin out BADASS :yes:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 6 2010, 11:44 PM~18250200
> *5.20 13 Tires mounted!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks tight


----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 10 2010, 10:25 PM~18281540
> *Stage 3 Patterns with Kandy Black! Something alil diffrent then your normal lines on frames...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MUCH PROPS ON UR BUILD HOMIE.. KEEP PUSHINN GOT TO LOVE THOSE LACS... GT ONE.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 10 2010, 10:25 PM~18281540
> *Stage 3 Patterns with Kandy Black! Something alil diffrent then your normal lines on frames...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Homie now you gonna have to slap a lift kit on it just so we can see the Frame :biggrin: 





























Naw Im Just Messin. That frame is gonna be Badass though for real. Nice work homie. Bigtime Motivation


----------



## chtrone

looking good bro, cant wait to add all the chrome!!!




TTT FOR EAZY DUZ IT!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 10 2010, 10:25 PM~18281540
> *Stage 3 Patterns with Kandy Black! Something alil diffrent then your normal lines on frames...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda

Damn you puttin in that work....great job cant wait to see how it turns out


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 11 2010, 04:38 AM~18282691
> *Damn Homie now you gonna have to slap a lift kit on it just so we can see the Frame :biggrin:
> Naw Im Just Messin. That frame is gonna be Badass though for real. Nice work homie. Bigtime Motivation
> *




Thanks bro! man... ridin 14" cylinders in the rear so you'll be able to see the frame when the lac is all locked up!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Aug 11 2010, 10:12 AM~18284193
> *looking good bro, cant wait to add all the chrome!!!
> TTT FOR EAZY DUZ IT!
> *



Kandy apple red, silver leaf patterns and Chrome! Oh man! lol! :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## chtrone

OH MAN!!!

:wave:


----------



## kasem1963

TTT


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Kandy Apple Red! :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 Kandy is what dreams are made of...


----------



## jspekdc2

brooo my god the frame looks good... it came out sickkk.. BIG TIME TTT.. perfect choice in colors, now i can see it..


----------



## Hawaiian Built

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 12 2010, 10:12 PM~18296842
> *Kandy Apple Red!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  Kandy is what dreams are made of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks real nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Aug 12 2010, 07:29 PM~18297011
> *brooo my god the frame looks good... it came out sickkk.. BIG TIME TTT.. perfect choice in colors, now i can see it..
> *


waddup joey! man workin on the silverleaf boarder now! gona be pretty sick wit it n old school pinstriping! :wave:


----------



## ALPAq

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 13 2010, 03:12 AM~18296842
> *Kandy Apple Red!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  Kandy is what dreams are made of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holly......
 
how many layers of candy have You laid?


----------



## chtrone

OH MAN!


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 12 2010, 08:12 PM~18296842
> *Kandy Apple Red!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  Kandy is what dreams are made of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: very nice!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by ALPAq_@Aug 13 2010, 06:47 AM~18300287
> *Holly......
> 
> how many layers of candy have You laid?
> *



I just layed 3 coats. The fade patterns were kinda dark so didn't want to lay to many coats.


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 12 2010, 08:46 PM~18297731
> *waddup joey! man workin on the silverleaf boarder now! gona be pretty sick wit it n old school pinstriping!  :wave:
> *


hellll yeaaaa..
you guys got down.. theres a tru artist...


----------



## KAKALAK

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## chtrone

OH MAN!


----------



## streetking

More pics!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Aug 13 2010, 09:51 PM~18305927
> *hellll yeaaaa..
> you guys got down.. theres a tru artist...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 12 2010, 07:12 PM~18296842
> *Kandy Apple Red!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  Kandy is what dreams are made of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## chtrone

TTT!


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Aug 14 2010, 11:32 AM~18308340
> *More pics!
> *



will soon! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyimp62310

Looking real good .more more


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 12 2010, 07:12 PM~18296842
> *Kandy Apple Red!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  Kandy is what dreams are made of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 12 2010, 07:12 PM~18296842
> *Kandy Apple Red!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  Kandy is what dreams are made of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the frame is coming out hella sick..keep it up TTT


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Aug 20 2010, 08:37 AM~18361241
> *the frame is coming out hella sick..keep it up TTT
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

hurry up and get more pics please


----------



## jspekdc2

mannnnnn.... you giving me motivation bro...bouta take the 63 apart soooonnn!!!! But after we cruise the northwest... lol


----------



## chtrone

lets see more work less chat please!


----------



## 155/80/13

red on red is the shiiieeettt :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Aug 11 2010, 07:54 PM~18288617
> *Thanks bro! man... ridin 14" cylinders in the rear so you'll be able to see the frame when the lac is all locked up!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 26 2010, 10:22 AM~18410371
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## big pimpin

Great looking build...just came across it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone

lets get that frame done bro


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Aug 24 2010, 10:07 PM~18399320
> *mannnnnn.... you giving me motivation bro...bouta take the 63 apart soooonnn!!!! But after we cruise the northwest... lol
> *


Oh man... Here we go again! Lol! Let's not take the completed 63 apart until your sick of it. I'd say a couple of years! Roll that shit till ur really ready for a frame off! I feel you bro. I'm in the same boat. Wishin that my lac is done and already on the streets! But I'm hella deep in it so I'll see it through.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Aug 25 2010, 10:13 PM~18408572
> *lets see more work less chat please!
> *


Lol!! Shut the hell up mr. "oooh man" ha ha! Been bz fixin my damn boat to get ready for my weekend trip n been slackin on the frame. It will be done and on Rollin status by nxt week!


----------



## chtrone

oooooh man! thats what i like to hear


----------



## Dylante63

frame looks dope


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Silver Leaf Layed down! still have to put in the swirls... then Pin Stripe!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

My Black Magic Kit came in! 3 pump Comp set-up. Chrome hardlines, Anodized Red and Chrome! Thanks OJ for the hook up! Still waiting on my matching adel!


----------



## kasem1963

owe man!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Sep 3 2010, 10:20 PM~18483488
> *owe man!!!
> *


waddup bro! called u earlier to see if you guys was gonna take the body off ur rag and was gonna stop by. Finished the leaf now you can work your magic on the Pin Striping when your ready!


----------



## kasem1963

I got called in to work, fucked up my whole plans, bout to be off in a bit tho, n if i get bored tonight i might just take the body off.


----------



## chtrone

damn those lil girly hands worked that frame, lmao!



































































ooooooohhhhhhhhhhh maaaaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Sep 4 2010, 12:16 AM~18484146
> *damn those lil girly hands worked that frame, lmao!
> ooooooohhhhhhhhhhh  maaaaaaaaaaaan!
> *


Lol! Funny but these hands can give u a huge black eye homie!


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Sep 4 2010, 12:28 AM~18484183
> *Lol! Funny but these hands can give u a huge black eye homie!
> *



hno: :buttkick: :drama: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rug442

:thumbsup:


----------



## SICBSTRD

awesome work so far...cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Sep 3 2010, 11:30 PM~18482658
> *Silver Leaf Layed down! still have to put in the swirls... then Pin Stripe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking dope..... da dope.... dope boy fresh :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

looking nice!!!!


----------



## jspekdc2

lookin sickk.... are you back from your year long camping trip??
next time i need to go.. get out of the 206 for awhile...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Sep 6 2010, 04:11 PM~18500017
> *lookin sickk.... are you back from your year long camping trip??
> next time i need to go.. get out of the 206 for awhile...
> *



waddup bro! yeah man I been bz this whole summer! when I figured that the car won't be done in time for this summer I took a lil break and enjoyed the summer! been on it here and there but I could have already has all the chrome on and in rollin status by now!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Sep 3 2010, 08:30 PM~18482658
> *Silver Leaf Layed down! still have to put in the swirls... then Pin Stripe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do you make the lil ticks in your patterns


----------



## coyote

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 4 2010, 07:10 PM~18488348
> *looking nice!!!!
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Sep 4 2010, 10:13 AM~18485668
> *awesome work so far...cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Sep 3 2010, 11:47 PM~18482794
> *My Black Magic Kit came in! 3 pump Comp set-up. Anodized Red and Chrome! Thanks OJ for the hook up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that switch plate looks wicked bro .........them switch extensions are crazy too :wow:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 13 2010, 04:58 PM~18558035
> *that switch plate looks wicked bro .........them switch extensions are crazy too :wow:
> *



Thx bro! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## mypham64

:cheesy: nice work ...cant wait after its cleared..


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac

:thumbsup:


----------



## kamakazeaccord

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Sep 3 2010, 10:47 PM~18482794
> *My Black Magic Kit came in! 3 pump Comp set-up. Anodized Red and Chrome! Thanks OJ for the hook up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's For Dinner Tonight Ohhh Nooo Pumps Again !!!!!! lol j/k Man This Thing Is Going To Be A Beast Keep Up The Awesome Work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kamakazeaccord_@Sep 27 2010, 04:30 PM~18675412
> *What's For Dinner Tonight Ohhh Nooo Pumps Again !!!!!! lol j/k Man This Thing Is Going To Be A Beast Keep Up The Awesome Work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



lol! :roflmao: :roflmao: man I just noticed it! thanks bro! man hopefully Ill get back to it and get that biatch into rolling status!! just been bz!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by mypham64_@Sep 27 2010, 03:20 PM~18674856
> *:cheesy: nice work ...cant wait after its cleared..
> *



mee my?


----------



## kamakazeaccord

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Sep 27 2010, 11:07 PM~18678131
> *lol!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  man I just noticed it! thanks bro! man hopefully Ill get back to it and get that biatch into rolling status!! just been bz!
> *


Hope You Keep Us Updated I Just Came Across This Topic And Read It Front To Back Yesterday You Making It Look Easy


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Sep 3 2010, 08:47 PM~18482794
> *My Black Magic Kit came in! 3 pump Comp set-up. Anodized Red and Chrome! Thanks OJ for the hook up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: that set up looks tight matching with frame an everything


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kamakazeaccord_@Sep 28 2010, 06:33 AM~18680077
> *Hope You Keep Us Updated I Just Came Across This Topic  And Read It Front To Back Yesterday You Making It Look Easy
> *


Man I'll tell you that this shit was not easy! Allot of hours into this project and allot of help from my fellow club members and I'm not even done! I always thought the same too when I see peoples projects but man... You guys don't see all the tedious process it takes to get the car to where it's at! Thx tho bro!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Sep 28 2010, 10:48 AM~18681783
> *Man I'll tell you that this shit was not easy! Allot of hours into this project and allot of help from my fellow club members and I'm not even done! I always thought the same too when I see peoples projects but man... You guys don't see all the tedious process it takes to get the car to where it's at! Thx tho bro!
> *


Got that right


----------



## kamakazeaccord

Looks Like It Will Be Worth The Work Though


----------



## KAKALAK

Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kamakazeaccord_@Sep 28 2010, 01:19 PM~18682926
> *Looks Like It Will Be Worth The Work Though
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## kamakazeaccord

Any New Pixs? I'm Fiening lol


----------



## kamakazeaccord

TTT Where's The Updates?


----------



## KAKALAK

x2 :scrutinize:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 5 2010, 01:38 PM~18742336
> *x2 :scrutinize:
> *


...yea....what he said :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## chtrone

yeah we need updates bro, get ur ass back from vaca and get to work!!


----------



## 81 cutdog

that frame is sick


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Wassup fellas. Man just got back from my vacation and bout get back on the lac! I'll post up updates when I get em. Hopefully frame be in Rollin status soon!


----------



## chtrone

yeah i need some motvation so lets put a hurry on it!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 81 cutdog_@Oct 8 2010, 03:08 PM~18768397
> *that frame is sick
> *



thanks bro!


----------



## KAKALAK

do you remember who had that coupe and did the fleetwood quarter window swap?


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 20 2010, 06:19 AM~18859035
> *do you remember who had that coupe and did the fleetwood quarter window swap?
> *


lots of people do it, i know billy did it in his build dead presidents :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Oct 20 2010, 11:37 AM~18859788
> *lots of people do it, i know billy did it in his build dead presidents :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro :h5:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

TTMFT! :cheesy:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Oct 21 2010, 09:44 PM~18876461
> *TTMFT!  :cheesy:
> *


Need more pics before YOU get to bump! Lol


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Sep 28 2010, 01:48 PM~18681783
> *Man I'll tell you that this shit was not easy! Allot of hours into this project and allot of help from my fellow club members and I'm not even done! I always thought the same too when I see peoples projects but man... You guys don't see all the tedious process it takes to get the car to where it's at! Thx tho bro!
> *


preach on preacher...... and the days wasting at the salvage yards trying to find parts then coming home empty handed


----------



## C-ROW

:thumbsup: nice build bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2010, 09:22 AM~18879649
> *preach on preacher...... and the days wasting at the salvage yards trying to find parts then coming home empty handed
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Oct 21 2010, 09:47 PM~18876506
> *Need more pics before YOU get to bump! Lol
> *



Comon muther sucker! lol! here are some more pics! Swirls in the leaf...


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

That frame is shuttin em down mayne..I wish i would spent that much detail on mine...But it was the first time i built a car ....Sick work man


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by MidwestFleetwood_@Oct 22 2010, 03:42 PM~18882692
> *That frame is shuttin em down mayne..I wish i would spent that much detail on mine...But it was the first time i built a car ....Sick work man
> *



thanks bro. man spent more time on it then I wanted to but It was worth it! my first frame off too...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by C-ROW_@Oct 22 2010, 09:48 AM~18879835
> *:thumbsup: nice build bRO :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Oct 22 2010, 03:46 PM~18882728
> *thanks bro. man spent more time on it then I wanted to but It was worth it! my first frame off too...
> *


Mine too


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 22 2010, 09:22 AM~18879649
> *preach on preacher...... and the days wasting at the salvage yards trying to find parts then coming home empty handed
> *


Man everytime I come back from the yard I always come back with something. Even if I don't need it!!


----------



## kamakazeaccord

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Oct 23 2010, 12:40 PM~18888008
> *Man everytime I come back from the yard I always come back with something. Even if I don't need it!!
> *


I Work At A Salvage Yard And Can't Find Shyt :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e

fuk yea haha,i just went through the whole topic love this red on red those were my plans  



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Oct 23 2010, 02:11 PM~18888900
> *fuk yea haha,i just went through the whole topic love this red on red those were my plans
> TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Frame Cleared... Nxt Pin Striping!


----------



## jspekdc2

sickkkk bro, cant wait to see it in person.... ill be over soonnnn... :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Oct 24 2010, 10:46 PM~18899430
> *sickkkk bro, cant wait to see it in person.... ill be over soonnnn... :biggrin:
> *


Oh man!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## FreddieD

Very nice.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Oct 26 2010, 10:12 PM~18916747
> *Very nice.
> *


:werd:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV




----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr

CLEAN ASS BUILD...... :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Oct 24 2010, 09:22 PM~18899173
> *Frame Cleared... Nxt Pin Striping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looking good!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 81WeZcOzRyDr_@Oct 28 2010, 10:40 AM~18930989
> *CLEAN ASS BUILD...... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## dekay24

:wow: 
looks amazing so far dude!!
batcha cant wait to start assembleing.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Oct 28 2010, 02:17 PM~18932771
> *:wow:
> looks amazing so far dude!!
> batcha cant wait to start assembleing.
> *


Thanks bro. Man cant wait to get all the chrome on it!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by FreddieD_@Oct 26 2010, 07:12 PM~18916747
> *Very nice.
> *


Thx homie!


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Oct 22 2010, 03:39 PM~18882672
> *Comon muther sucker! lol! here are some more pics! Swirls in the leaf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH HELL YEAH


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## kasem1963




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe




----------



## jspekdc2

uffin: ................


----------



## azmobn06

Any further updates?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 3 2010, 07:12 PM~18979332
> *Any further updates?
> *


Waddup bro. Will have some soon of the frame striped.


----------



## droppen98

damn that frame is looken good it has came along way


----------



## 75HouseofGlass

keep it popn with your build it looks really nice so far.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 7 2010, 10:52 AM~19007439
> *Waddup bro. Will have some soon of the frame striped.
> *


----------



## 88 LAc

You Got Me Hooked Now Bro,, More Pics. :drama: :drama:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 3 2010, 10:12 PM~18979332
> *Any further updates?
> *


uhhhhh x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 7 2010, 12:06 PM~19007930
> *damn that frame is looken good it has came along way
> *


Thanks bro! Updates soon! This cold ass weather is slowin me down!


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 10 2010, 02:45 PM~19035315
> *Thanks bro! Updates soon! This cold ass weather is slowin me down!
> *


i hear that.. even in a garage im cold.. that means we gotta work harder..lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 7 2010, 11:52 AM~19007439
> *Waddup bro. Will have some soon of the frame striped.
> *


 :cheesy: 
Looks real good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 10 2010, 04:26 AM~19032133
> *uhhhhh x2 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 75HouseofGlass_@Nov 7 2010, 07:24 PM~19011162
> *keep it popn with your build it looks really nice so far.
> *


  thx bro!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Nov 10 2010, 08:16 PM~19036341
> *i hear that.. even in a garage im cold.. that means we gotta work harder..lol.. :biggrin:
> *


x2 gotta work harder to keep your body temp up :yes:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 7 2010, 09:52 AM~19007439
> *Waddup bro. Will have some soon of the frame striped.
> *


sweet cant wait to see it :naughty:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

A little Sneak Peak at the frame Striped and a lil chrome on....  :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy: 







































:boink: :naughty:


----------



## 250/604

That frame looks badass homie,great job so far,cant wait to watch the rest of the build uffin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Nov 15 2010, 06:44 PM~19076321
> *That frame looks badass homie,great job so far,cant wait to watch the rest of the build  uffin:
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 15 2010, 05:41 PM~19075760
> *A little Sneak Peak at the frame Striped and a lil chrome on....   :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:  :naughty:
> *



looking good!


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 15 2010, 04:41 PM~19075760
> *A little Sneak Peak at the frame Striped and a lil chrome on....   :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:  :naughty:
> *


:nicoderm: :wow: :wow: :wow: that looks firme :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone

TTT! lets get this thing on the ground bro!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Nov 16 2010, 07:32 PM~19086563
> *TTT! lets get this thing on the ground bro!
> *


This Saturday homie. Get this biatch in Rollin status!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Nov 16 2010, 07:32 PM~19086563
> *TTT! lets get this thing on the ground bro!
> *


This Saturday homie. Get this biatch in Rollin status!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 17 2010, 06:32 PM~19095698
> *This Saturday homie. Get this biatch in Rollin status!
> *


 :0


----------



## OUTLAW85

damn just went from page one first time ive seen this topics looking great nice work


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe+Nov 17 2010, 09:32 PM~19095693-->
> 
> 
> 
> This Saturday homie. Get this biatch in Rollin status!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 17 2010, 09:32 PM~19095698
> *This Saturday homie. Get this biatch in Rollin status!
> *



Repost fail :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2010, 07:38 PM~19105542
> *Repost fail :biggrin:
> *



man it was my server! lol :wow: :biggrin: :0


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 15 2010, 05:41 PM~19075760
> *A little Sneak Peak at the frame Striped and a lil chrome on....   :wow:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink:  :naughty:
> *


Damn Homie, build it any cleaner and your gonna have to start winning trophies for cleanest rolling chassis no body on it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 19 2010, 06:22 AM~19108954
> *Damn Homie, build it any cleaner and your gonna have to start winning trophies for cleanest rolling chassis no body on it !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks bro! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :ninja:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Red Energy Suspension bushings pressed in...Ready to get assembled on the frame...  :wow: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Chris

those blackmagic's adjustable lowers?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 20 2010, 12:50 AM~19116065
> *those blackmagic's adjustable lowers?
> *


yep.


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 20 2010, 06:53 AM~19116070
> *yep.
> *


:thumbsup: frame looks sick


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by OUTLAW85_@Nov 18 2010, 05:40 PM~19104580
> *damn just went from page one first time ive seen this topics looking great nice work
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Nov 20 2010, 12:54 AM~19116076
> *:thumbsup: frame looks sick
> *



thx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 20 2010, 01:47 AM~19116055
> *Red Energy Suspension bushings pressed in...Ready to get assembled on the frame...   :wow:  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Niiiiiice :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Nov 21 2010, 11:02 PM~19129626
> *Niiiiiice  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood

Daaamn homie! Looking damn good!!


----------



## droppen98

DAMN that frame looks good. do you have the part number for the bushings for the ears on the rear end?


----------



## azmobn06

Looking good with all that lotion!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 22 2010, 02:38 PM~19134190
> *Daaamn homie! Looking damn good!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 22 2010, 06:54 PM~19136350
> *DAMN that frame looks good. do you have the part number for the bushings for the ears on the rear end?
> *


I donno bro. I bought a master kit.


----------



## chtrone

i know theres more pics to post, lets keep it movin brotha!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 20 2010, 03:47 AM~19116055
> *Red Energy Suspension bushings pressed in...Ready to get assembled on the frame...   :wow:  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


eeeew weee you going to kill em huh :biggrin:


----------



## tonyscustomrides

I looked at your entire build thread, great job. I live just north of Mt.vernon, i was wondering, who is doing your chrome plating?


----------



## chtrone

Don down at Show Quality Metal Finishing


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 10 2010, 01:27 AM~16569469
> *
> Removed all the undercoat under the rear fenders for some Paint...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What did you do to get them so clean?


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by crucialjp+Nov 25 2010, 02:05 PM~19162852-->
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do to get them so clean?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> found it a few post later :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2010, 12:09 AM~16579413
> *Man I was using jus a wire wheel on a grinder for the longest time till I found a waaaaayyyy easier way. Go to ur local Hardware store and get Jasco! its a goo/paint remover. Brush it on, wait for 20 mins and it starts to bubble. Use a scraper or pressure washer and its like butter! Some of the thicker undercoating take extra coating. Wish someone woulda told me about it before I did hours of grinding!!!! and lotsa wire wheels!!!!
> *


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Here are some more updates! Its Official! RED LIGHT DISTRIKT! Caddy Brougham Coupe


Bottom of Frame Striped! Good lookin out Kasem!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Finally Rolling Chassis! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:   
Excuse the CHINA KO's!! :machinegun: :twak:  :guns: :nono: :banghead: hno: :loco: :run: :squint: Still waiting on JD at Zenith to ship my back ordered locking KO's!


----------



## 155/80/13

:0 gonna be shittin out here


----------



## dekay24

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

Looking good!


----------



## GA85regal

Nice work bro!


----------



## crucialjp

Man that looks good. I bet your glad you pulled that frame and did it right. After reading through this today I think I will go ahead and do the same :thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963

someone had alot of time on their hands lol


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Nov 25 2010, 06:38 PM~19165095
> *:0  gonna be shittin out here
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 25 2010, 08:54 PM~19166042
> *Man that looks good. I bet your glad you pulled that frame and did it right. After reading through this today I think I will go ahead and do the same :thumbsup:
> *


Its worth pulling the frame out..I was just going to paint my caddy but then I got all chrome crazy, and it would have looked ok with a bad ass candy paint job all blinged out underneath with black paint around the chassis...but it would look 100x better with a painted frame/firewall/underbody.


----------



## big pimpin

Looking hella good! :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

how much shipped to the 603! hhaahh jk! looks sick homie!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 26 2010, 02:44 PM~19169632
> *Its worth pulling the frame out..I was just going to paint my caddy but then I got all chrome crazy, and it would have looked ok with a bad ass candy paint job all blinged out underneath with black paint around the chassis...but it would look 100x better with a painted frame/firewall/underbody.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## brkSS

damn jus gone thru this whole thread, you guys do some sick work, keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 20 2010, 03:47 AM~19116055
> *Red Energy Suspension bushings pressed in...Ready to get assembled on the frame...   :wow:  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Nov 25 2010, 10:03 PM~19166583
> *someone had alot of time on their hands lol
> *


  :nicoderm: :rant: :420: :ninja: :drama:


----------



## SICBSTRD

:0 fuckin badass clean as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by brkSS_@Nov 26 2010, 10:19 PM~19172716
> *damn jus gone thru this whole thread, you guys do some sick work, keep it up :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

:drama:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Nov 27 2010, 12:14 PM~19175400
> *:0 fuckin badass clean as fuck :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jspekdc2

oooooooo weeee... getting down, like jamessss brown..


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Nov 28 2010, 03:49 PM~19183657
> *oooooooo weeee... getting down, like jamessss brown..
> *


Oh man. Lol


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 26 2010, 07:54 PM~19171590
> *how much shipped to the 603! hhaahh jk! looks sick homie!
> *


 :roflmao: 10 racks homie! Thx bro!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

I'm looking for a 700r4 tranny that's in washington or Portland. Hit me up if u have one for sale or free would be better. Lol


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 25 2010, 02:36 PM~19163770
> *Finally Rolling Chassis! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> Excuse the CHINA KO's!! :machinegun:  :twak:    :guns:  :nono:  :banghead:  hno:  :loco:  :run:  :squint: Still waiting on JD at Zenith to ship my back ordered locking KO's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :worship: it looks sik as fuck great job cant w8 to be at that stage :x:


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood

damn that frame looks good!


----------



## CUZICAN

On a level all it's own Homie. Badass.


----------



## sicc1904

thats a tight build cant wait to see the finished product! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Dec 2 2010, 09:53 AM~19218769
> *:wow:  :thumbsup: :worship:  it looks sik as fuck great job cant w8 to be at that stage :x:
> *


Keep chippin away at it homie. Youll get there! Nvr thought I'd get this into Rollin status!


----------



## droppen98

looken good i like the striping and leafing


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 2 2010, 05:17 PM~19221959
> *On a level all it's own Homie. Badass.
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by sicc1904_@Dec 2 2010, 08:14 PM~19223389
> *thats a tight build cant wait to see the finished product!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Dec 4 2010, 08:38 AM~19235379
> *looken good i like the striping and leafing
> *


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

Rolling chasis looks BADASS! Keep on pushing this car is coming out great :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 5 2010, 10:40 PM~19247948
> *Rolling chasis looks BADASS! Keep on pushing this car is coming out great :thumbsup: :wow:
> *


:yes:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 5 2010, 10:40 PM~19247948
> *Rolling chasis looks BADASS! Keep on pushing this car is coming out great :thumbsup: :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 5 2010, 07:40 PM~19247948
> *Rolling chasis looks BADASS! Keep on pushing this car is coming out great :thumbsup: :wow:
> *


Thx homie!


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Dec 3 2010, 03:26 PM~19230689
> *Keep chippin away at it homie. Youll get there! Nvr thought I'd get this into Rollin status!
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

tops


----------



## azmobn06

get your k/o's yet?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 15 2010, 07:27 PM~19337519
> *get your k/o's yet?
> *


Nope. :angry: he's been tellin me that it's gonna ship today like 4 times already and I talked to him today and he said it's gonna ship again today. It's been 8 months!!! Rediculas!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Dec 2 2010, 12:53 PM~19218769
> *:wow:  :thumbsup: :worship:  it looks sik as fuck great job cant w8 to be at that stage :x:
> *


x2 :yes: looking real good


----------



## kamakazeaccord

I Haven't Seen This Thread In A While Man You Doing It BIG Keep Up The Good Work Homie Lookin Bad Ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Nov 25 2010, 03:36 PM~19163770
> *Finally Rolling Chassis!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> Excuse the CHINA KO's!! :machinegun:  :twak:    :guns:  :nono:  :banghead:  hno:  :loco:  :run:  :squint: Still waiting on JD at Zenith to ship my back ordered locking KO's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKN DAMN GUD I WANNA BE LIKE U WEN I GROW UP


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Dec 20 2010, 11:28 PM~19381812
> *Nope.  :angry:  he's been tellin me that it's gonna ship today like 4 times already and I talked to him today and he said it's gonna ship again today. It's been 8 months!!! Rediculas!
> *


whats the word mockingbird? u get the ko yet from ur brother? lol


----------



## jspekdc2

DOING it BIG... whats up with them ko's tho.?...


----------



## 14ROMEO

nice


----------



## arabretard

thats a badass frame!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kamakazeaccord_@Dec 21 2010, 11:57 AM~19385119
> *I Haven't Seen This Thread In A While Man You Doing It BIG  Keep Up The Good Work Homie Lookin Bad Ass  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thx bro


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Dec 21 2010, 02:10 PM~19385995
> *LOOKN DAMN GUD I WANNA BE LIKE U WEN I GROW UP
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :ninja: thx brother!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Dec 21 2010, 11:11 PM~19390653
> *whats the word mockingbird? u get the ko yet from ur brother? lol
> *


Just got confirmation from Jd that they were shipped and supposed to get to me by tomorrow. Well see....


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Dec 22 2010, 10:54 PM~19399831
> *Just got confirmation from Jd that they were shipped and supposed to get to me by tomorrow. Well see....
> *


sup bro, heard one of the knock offs was shit! i say FTP! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Dec 23 2010, 06:45 PM~19405858
> *sup bro, heard one of the knock offs was shit! i say FTP!  :biggrin:
> *


Yep the ko's came in but one of them the chrome was chipped on it! I already talk to Jd and he's gonna replace it. But man how long until I get a new one?? If it's not one thing it's another.. :uh: . I'm just glad I got em! Took 8 fukin months but they look cold as hell!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Dec 22 2010, 08:52 AM~19392863
> *thats a badass frame!
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Dec 24 2010, 09:14 AM~19410474
> *Yep the ko's came in but one of them the chrome was chipped on it! I already talk to Jd and he's gonna replace it. But man how long until I get a new one?? If it's not one thing it's another.. :uh: . I'm just glad I got em! Took 8 fukin months but they look cold as hell!
> *


Glad you got something at least, there's people waiting decades :biggrin: 

J/K...but you already know my story...

TTT!


----------



## Still Hated

you got a badass frame homie,........gonna be a killer lac...............


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Still Hated_@Dec 27 2010, 07:32 PM~19433148
> *you got a badass frame homie,........gonna be a killer lac...............
> *


well suck his dick already :uh: 

















































:biggrin: :joking: :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Dec 28 2010, 08:06 PM~19442446
> *:cheesy:
> *


:0


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 27 2010, 11:22 AM~19430859
> *Glad you got something at least, there's people waiting decades :biggrin:
> 
> J/K...but you already know my story...
> 
> TTT!
> *


For realz bro. Glad I got em finally... But still 8 months is rediculas. I heard from some peeps been over a year and they still waiting for their wheels!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Dec 29 2010, 09:32 PM~19453899
> *For realz bro. Glad I got em finally... But still 8 months is rediculas. I heard from some peeps been over a year and they still waiting for their wheels!
> *


yea, kinda sad because I was all excited about my wheels at one point...

Think I'm actually gonna sell mine and order "something" else


----------



## CaddyKid253

I'm not gona lie. I'm hatin alil lol. Nice work tho.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 28 2010, 04:51 PM~19442294
> *well suck his dick already :uh:
> :biggrin: :joking: :h5:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 6 2011, 10:12 PM~19527174
> *I'm not gona lie. I'm hatin alil lol. Nice work tho.
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Dec 29 2010, 09:32 PM~19453899
> *For realz bro. Glad I got em finally... But still 8 months is rediculas. I heard from some peeps been over a year and they still waiting for their wheels!
> *


I heard a similiar story from someone up here also. Got the rims but the poweder coating was shit. They tried to call JD but got the run around. Hopefully the shit works hommie. Nice ride, can't wait to see it cruising up here in the Pacific New West :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Dec 29 2010, 10:32 PM~19453899
> *For realz bro. Glad I got em finally... But still 8 months is rediculas. I heard from some peeps been over a year and they still waiting for their wheels!
> *


:yessad: took 9 months to get 4. still waiting on my fifth.


----------



## jspekdc2

TTT homie......


----------



## hi_ryder

red on red = lowlow porn, gonna look sick. :h5:


----------



## JAVI64

does the suspension to a box chevy fit the same one to a cadillac suspension like this one here.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 10 2011, 06:14 PM~19559344
> *I heard a similiar story from someone up here also. Got the rims but the poweder coating was shit. They tried to call JD but got the run around. Hopefully the shit works hommie. Nice ride, can't wait to see it cruising up here in the Pacific New West  :biggrin:
> *


Yep. No surprise. I got the run around for months. Thx homie! Gotta rep for Seattle!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by JAVI64_@Jan 11 2011, 10:16 AM~19565680
> *does the suspension to a box chevy fit the same one to a cadillac suspension like this one here.
> *


I've never experience it before but I heard that they are all compatible to the 80's caprice/Impala. The master bushing kit I got from energy suspension is a kit for 80's Caprice/Impala.


----------



## JAVI64

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 12 2011, 01:15 PM~19575481
> *I've never experience it before but I heard that they are all compatible to the 80's caprice/Impala. The master bushing kit I got from energy suspension is a kit for 80's Caprice/Impala.
> *


Thanks for the help, took my lecab apart and got to mock up everything before i get
to your level, this car brings me some motivation to my frame off restoration. :thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 11 2011, 06:22 PM~19569508
> *Yep. No surprise. I got the run around for months. Thx homie! Gotta rep for Seattle!
> *


No doubt! Cars like yours is what will change peoples opinions of the 206. Keep that shit up homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Alil update... Pattern matching brake calipers....




Grinded calipers down smooth... 




















Some Kandi patterns....




















Patterns matching wit the frame...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 11 2011, 04:04 AM~19564124
> *red on red = lowlow porn, gonna look sick.  :h5:
> *


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by JAVI64_@Jan 12 2011, 02:32 PM~19576550
> *Thanks for the help, took my lecab apart and got to mock up everything before i get
> to your level, this car brings me some motivation to my frame off restoration.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: lecab...good luck on ur build! And thanks homie!


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 12 2011, 11:06 PM~19582301
> *Alil update... Pattern matching brake calipers....
> Grinded calipers down smooth...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Kandi patterns....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patterns matching wit the frame...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I think I just skeeted :biggrin: What did you use to smooth the calipers and what kind of paint did you use. Are you gonna take it to any of the shows this year cause I cannot wait to see this beesh in person.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 10 2011, 10:02 PM~19562232
> *:yessad: took 9 months to get 4. still waiting on my fifth. i ordered and paid in full in dec 2009.
> *


That's how I felt bro. Paid in full. Wait 8 months is crazy! It would be different if he told us 8,9 months. But he told me 6 weeks! So that's what I expected. Then u got foos on lil ride'n his dick sayin it's worth the wait. It is but it's the principal. Hope u get ur 5th wheel soon! This is starting to look like jd's thread where everyone is bitchin! Lol! Jd is a coo kat tho when he's not giving u the run around. Maybe he just have to hire more help to keep up wit the demand.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 13 2011, 05:59 PM~19589085
> *:wow:  I think I just skeeted  :biggrin:  What did you use to smooth the calipers and what kind of paint did you use. Are you gonna take it to any of the shows this year cause I cannot wait to see this beesh in person.
> *


 :0 lol! I used a flap disk to smooth out the calipers and used PPG Kandi apple red wit Orion Silver Base. I am planin to take it to shows just for fun and rep my club but its still a street ride. Plannin on rollin this shit all over the 206! :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 13 2011, 07:14 PM~19589212
> *That's how I felt bro. Paid in full. Wait 8 months is crazy! It would be different if he told us 8,9 months. But he told me 6 weeks! So that's what I expected. Then u got foos on lil ride'n his dick sayin it's worth the wait. It is but it's the principal. Hope u get ur 5th wheel soon! This is starting to look like jd's thread where everyone is bitchin! Lol! Jd is a coo kat tho when he's not giving u the run around. Maybe he just have to hire more help to keep up wit the demand.
> *


i know, he told me 6 weeks too.  


p.s. the calipers look slick, i think im gonna do the same to mine..


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 13 2011, 07:11 PM~19589749
> *:0  lol! I used a flap disk to smooth out the calipers and used PPG Kandi apple red wit Orion Silver Base. I am planin to take it to shows just for fun and rep my club but its still a street ride. Plannin on rollin this shit all over the 206!  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah, glad to hear that. I'll keep an eye out for sure, though I doubt it'll be hard to miss. Your a savage though working on it when it's been cold as fuck lol! Thats dedication :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 13 2011, 10:18 PM~19592491
> *hell yeah, glad to hear that. I'll keep an eye out for sure, though I doubt it'll be hard to miss. Your a savage though working on it when it's been cold as fuck lol! Thats dedication  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah man ur in Seattle u know how cold it's been here! But man gotta keep moving.... Memorial day is comin up in a few months!


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 13 2011, 10:28 PM~19592627
> *:biggrin:  yeah man ur in Seattle u know how cold it's been here! But man gotta keep moving.... Memorial day is comin up in a few months!
> *


It'd be nice if we could have the BBQ at Seward Park. That was the shiiiiiiiit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 13 2011, 07:33 PM~19590060
> *i know, he told me 6 weeks too.
> defenitely a nice dude, but aint the best buisness man.
> 
> p.s. the calipers look slick, i think im gonna do the same to mine..
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## KingsWood

damn this mudafucka going to be clean! I'll let you know how the body bushings work out. should be going back together real soon :x:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Threw on some Chinas... didnt want dem Z's to sit outside. Plus was waitin on my KO's!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 14 2011, 05:39 PM~19598573
> *Threw on some Chinas... didnt want dem Z's to sit outside. Plus was waitin on my KO's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck yea :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 14 2011, 11:07 AM~19595981
> *damn this mudafucka going to be clean! I'll let you know how the  body bushings work out. should be going back together real soon :x:
> *



thanks bro!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 14 2011, 04:56 PM~19598682
> *Fuck yea :thumbsup: :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DONUTS

SICK ASS BUILD BRO!!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 14 2011, 02:05 AM~19593914
> *It'd be nice if we could have the BBQ at Seward Park. That was the shiiiiiiiit!!! :biggrin:
> *


That's the plan. Hit up Seward park and alki beach on memorial day weekend!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 14 2011, 06:59 PM~19599579
> *SICK ASS BUILD BRO!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe




----------



## droppen98

damn its looken good how much did you extend your a arms?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 14 2011, 07:39 PM~19598573
> *Threw on some Chinas... didnt want dem Z's to sit outside. Plus was waitin on my KO's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: looking johny blaze!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jan 16 2011, 06:07 PM~19613982
> *damn its looken good how much did you extend your a arms?
> *


1.25" didn't want to over due them. Not a fan of over extended arms.


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 14 2011, 04:39 PM~19598573
> *Threw on some Chinas... didnt want dem Z's to sit outside. Plus was waitin on my KO's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKN DAMN GOOD HEY WHAT KIND OF TIRES ARE THOSE THAT LOOK LIKE 520?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 16 2011, 06:11 PM~19614011
> *:wow: looking johny blaze!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jan 16 2011, 10:50 PM~19616730
> *LOOKN DAMN GOOD HEY WHAT KIND OF TIRES ARE THOSE THAT LOOK LIKE 520?
> *



thanks homie. I donno... just some non name brand tires... Champion SE or somethin...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Finally got my Knock Off's in after 8 months! :uh:


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 17 2011, 05:52 PM~19623018
> *Finally got my Knock Off's in after 8 months!  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOOD... :wow:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 17 2011, 04:52 PM~19623018
> *Finally got my Knock Off's in after 8 months!  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Engine and tranny primed and painted... waiting on all the chrome accessories to come in....


----------



## CUZICAN

I LOVE THIS THREAD


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 18 2011, 07:12 AM~19628146
> *I LOVE THIS THREAD
> *


  :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kasem1963

get off lil n get dress up that engine! :rant: :rofl:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Jan 18 2011, 07:20 PM~19633661
> *get off lil n get dress up that engine! :rant:  :rofl:
> *


No shit!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 17 2011, 05:52 PM~19623018
> *Finally got my Knock Off's in after 8 months!  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WoW...at least you got them in


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 17 2011, 09:32 PM~19625551
> *Engine and tranny primed and painted... waiting on all the chrome accessories to come in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Jan 18 2011, 07:20 PM~19633661
> *get off lil n get dress up that engine! :rant:  :rofl:
> *


 :wow: :uh:  :0  lol! Man... Waitin on the rest of the chromies! Should all be in today.

:x:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jan 18 2011, 11:28 PM~19636379
> *No shit!
> *


 :uh: whatever foo! Get some color on that lac!! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The chrome accessories for the engine! still waiting on the Edelbrock endurashine intake and chrome power steering pump and mics chrome parts. :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :wow:


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 19 2011, 06:08 PM~19642866
> *The chrome accessories for the engine! still waiting on the Edelbrock endurashine intake and chrome power steering pump and mics chrome parts.  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there u go


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 19 2011, 06:55 AM~19637407
> *WoW...at least you got them in
> *



:yes: saw ur post on Jd's thread! lol! nice... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 19 2011, 06:55 AM~19637413
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

just went through entire thread,damn homie you really puttin it down for the nw,super clean brougham you building there.


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 20 2011, 01:08 AM~19642866
> *The chrome accessories for the engine! still waiting on the Edelbrock endurashine intake and chrome power steering pump and mics chrome parts.  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Have you test fitted the headers in there? they may not clear the crossmember  

looking good tho :thumbsup:


----------



## trooper smith

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 20 2011, 03:19 AM~19646448
> *Have you test fitted the headers in there? they may not clear the crossmember
> 
> looking good tho :thumbsup:
> *


they'll fit.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 20 2011, 12:19 AM~19646448
> *Have you test fitted the headers in there? they may not clear the crossmember
> 
> looking good tho :thumbsup:
> *


yeah the shorty headers will fit,thats what was on the 84 fleetwood coupe that was recently in the club


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 19 2011, 07:08 PM~19642866
> *The chrome accessories for the engine! still waiting on the Edelbrock endurashine intake and chrome power steering pump and mics chrome parts.  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn homie slow down and let the rest of us catch up :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 17 2011, 08:52 PM~19623018
> *Finally got my Knock Off's in after 8 months!  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 19 2011, 11:39 PM~19646166
> *just went through entire thread,damn homie you really puttin it down for the nw,super clean brougham you building there.
> *


Thanks bro! Gotta rep 206!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 20 2011, 12:38 AM~19646602
> *they'll fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :wow: clean ride bro! I need to be on that stage of my build!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 20 2011, 12:19 AM~19646448
> *Have you test fitted the headers in there? they may not clear the crossmember
> 
> looking good tho :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 20 2011, 02:15 PM~19651215
> *:yes:  :wow:  clean ride bro! I need to be on that stage of my build!
> *


looks like how yours gonna look, but blue


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Jan 20 2011, 05:22 PM~19652377
> *looks like how yours gonna look, but blue
> *


X2


----------



## trooper smith

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Jan 20 2011, 08:22 PM~19652377
> *looks like how yours gonna look, but blue
> *


one more :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Your on pg 666 hno: hno:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 20 2011, 09:47 AM~19648410
> *Thanks bro! Gotta rep 206!
> *


just like me reppin the 360 :biggrin: 

not the best lately but i still roll erryday in a lac :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 20 2011, 04:15 AM~19647106
> *Damn homie slow down and let the rest of us catch up  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: gotta keep on moving brotha!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by trooper smith_@Jan 20 2011, 07:17 PM~19653464
> *one more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: clean brotha! Motivation!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 20 2011, 08:17 PM~19654145
> *Your on pg 666 hno: hno:
> *


 :wow: 
:burn: hno: hno: devil post. Ha ha! Waddup kak! Ur ride done yet!?


----------



## vengence

any new updates on yours?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 21 2011, 11:39 AM~19658319
> *:wow:
> :burn:  hno:  hno:  devil post. Ha ha! Waddup kak! Ur ride done yet!?
> *


ninja please  :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 21 2011, 12:41 PM~19660055
> *any new updates on yours?
> *



got most of the chrome on the engine. Ill post up pics later!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 21 2011, 01:15 PM~19660375
> *ninja please  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :sprint: :run: :wave:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 19 2011, 07:56 PM~19643404
> *:yes:  saw ur post on Jd's thread! lol! nice...  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea man...you how it is......Honestly, I'll never buy another set of whells from him.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 22 2011, 02:15 AM~19665572
> *yea man...you how it is......Honestly, I'll never buy another set of whells from him.
> *


 :yes: yeah my next set will prolly be some D's.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 21 2011, 06:08 PM~19662500
> *got most of the chrome on the engine. Ill post up pics later!
> *


lookin forward to it


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 22 2011, 11:00 AM~19666898
> *lookin forward to it
> *


We all are bro!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jan 22 2011, 02:02 PM~19666908
> *We all are bro!
> *


thats a big 10-4 :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Some Update... Engine with some of the chrome on it... Still waiting on more parts...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Got dem Z's sittin right with the real Zenith KO's....  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## chtrone

Someone was bored n put the z's back on! Lol


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jan 22 2011, 07:26 PM~19669636
> *Someone was bored n put the z's back on! Lol
> *




:wow:  lol! man I had to see dem KO's on the rollin chassis! and man... :wow: :wow: :wow: and no I wasnt bored... i got allota shiet done today cause the sun was out!!!


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 22 2011, 07:28 PM~19669655
> *:wow:    lol! man I had to see dem KO's on the rollin chassis! and man... :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  and no I wasnt bored... i got allota shiet done today cause the sun was out!!!
> *


i hear that.... :biggrin:


----------



## Clutch100

uffin: one of the craziest lacs ive ever seen man....cant wait to see it done up on scrapin on three..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Jan 22 2011, 07:46 PM~19670343
> *i hear that.... :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 22 2011, 07:13 PM~19669528
> *Some Update... Engine with some of the chrome on it... Still waiting on more parts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now thats some nice progress :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 22 2011, 07:13 PM~19669528
> *Some Update... Engine with some of the chrome on it... Still waiting on more parts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SKEET SKEET SKEET Mutha fucka!!! :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by Clutch100_@Jan 22 2011, 09:34 PM~19670680
> *uffin: one of the craziest lacs ive ever seen man....cant wait to see it done up on scrapin on three..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro! I can't wait too! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 23 2011, 01:29 AM~19671957
> *now thats some nice progress  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 23 2011, 08:23 AM~19672230
> *SKEET SKEET SKEET Mutha fucka!!!  :cheesy:
> *


x22222222222 :biggrin: looking real good!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jan 23 2011, 10:32 PM~19679416-->
> 
> 
> 
> x22222222222 :biggrin: looking real good!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ars!n_@Jan 23 2011, 05:23 AM~19672230
> *SKEET SKEET SKEET Mutha fucka!!!  :cheesy:
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Engine mounted for mock-up. Excuse the valve cover and engine mount... just test fitting everything before it goes out to the chromers. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

lookn good


----------



## KAKALAK

badazz pics bro!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 24 2011, 02:41 AM~19680396
> *lookn good
> *


Thx brotha! :biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 24 2011, 10:48 AM~19682126
> *Thx brotha!  :biggrin:
> *


anytime bro


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 24 2011, 05:43 AM~19680614
> *badazz pics bro!!
> *



thanks Kak!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Some mo pics. The block hugger headers didnt clear the driver side motor mount... :uh: :uh: gotta sell these and pick up a set of headers that will clear the motor mount...


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 24 2011, 02:33 PM~19683371
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like how your pattern countour matches the end of the arch reinforcement.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe

Beast!!!! Damn that's sick!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 24 2011, 02:06 PM~19683647
> *i like how your pattern countour matches the end of the arch reinforcement.
> *



thanks bro! little details that peeps wouldn't know unless they pay attention.. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Jan 24 2011, 02:22 PM~19683807
> *Beast!!!! Damn that's sick!
> *



thanks bro!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe




----------



## vengence

lookin good homie,you gonna have hell it looks like changin out the center plugs though,but i got a question,how come you didnt do a bridge across the rear?


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 25 2011, 10:57 AM~19692776
> *lookin good homie,you gonna have hell it looks like changin out the center plugs though,but i got a question,how come you didnt do a bridge across the rear?
> *


We reinforced the spring perches instead and we don't wanna run any chains so there's no need.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jan 25 2011, 11:14 AM~19692884
> *We reinforced the spring perches instead and we don't wanna run any chains so there's no need.
> *


ah ok, just was wondering


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence+Jan 25 2011, 10:57 AM~19692776-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good homie,you gonna have hell it looks like changin out the center plugs though,but i got a question,how come you didnt do a bridge across the rear?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chtrone_@Jan 25 2011, 11:14 AM~19692884
> *We reinforced the spring perches instead and we don't wanna run any chains so there's no need.
> *



:thumbsup: yeah we were debatin it bro but there was no use for the bridge. We just sandwiched the spring perches with steel. Ain't like we gonna hop this biatch..well... maybe jus a lil... lol!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Stripped the interior... nxt is painting the belly and firewall... :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Steering linkages installed... :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 25 2011, 02:54 PM~19694160
> *Steering linkages installed... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Everytime I look it just keeps getting better and better :cheesy: . Keep up the good work homie


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 25 2011, 12:42 PM~19693613
> *:thumbsup: yeah we were debatin it bro but there was no use for the bridge. We just sandwiched the spring perches with steel. Ain't like we gonna hop this biatch..well... maybe jus a lil... lol!
> *


i always figured it was a safe way to go even if youre not gonna hop it,adds that extra strength to the frame


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 25 2011, 01:54 PM~19694160
> *Steering linkages installed... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum! Thats all i got to say :biggrin:


----------



## mike1034

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: YOU KEEPING US MOTIVATED


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Jan 25 2011, 02:30 PM~19694412
> *Everytime I look it just keeps getting better and better  :cheesy: . Keep up the good work homie
> *




thanks bro! its commin along... this lac came a long way!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 25 2011, 03:52 PM~19695267
> *Dayum! Thats all i got to say  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by mike1034_@Jan 25 2011, 05:34 PM~19696204
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YOU KEEPING US MOTIVATED
> *




thx brotha! man gotta keep on moving...stay motivated! Summer will creep on u quick!

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

ran my fuel and brake lines after a lil polishing...Still gotta send the brake line brackets to the chromer and get new steel braided lines to the calipers....


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Next on the list... the belly and firewall... :uh: :uh: :uh: it'll be wet when its completed! :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

Nice rotisserie! Now get some damn paint on that thing, haha!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 22 2011, 07:13 PM~19669528
> *Some Update... Engine with some of the chrome on it... Still waiting on more parts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good!


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 25 2011, 08:37 PM~19698966
> *Next on the list... the belly and firewall...  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: it'll be wet when its completed! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why didnt we clean the belly when it was sittin like this   :roflmao:


----------



## midwestcoast

BEAUTIFUL LOOKN REAL NICE :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Jan 26 2011, 12:32 AM~19700341
> *why didnt we clean the belly when it was sittin like this      :roflmao:
> *


my thoughts exactly :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2011, 01:59 AM~19700681
> *my thoughts exactly  :biggrin:
> *



Lol. We didn't think that we were gonna make a rotissory. I thought I was just gonna rhino line the belly on the saw horses. Man this car came from just gonna paint, hydros and rims to doin a frame off. The original plan was simple street ride. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 26 2011, 07:22 AM~19701279
> *Lol. We didn't think that we were gonna make a rotissory. I thought I was just gonna rhino line the belly on the saw horses. Man this car came from just gonna paint, hydros and rims to doin a frame off. The original plan was simple street ride.  :biggrin:
> *


Welcome to my world..I thought I was going to do the same....soon after I started to get all chrome suspension is when we made the call to go all out


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 26 2011, 07:22 AM~19701279
> *Lol. We didn't think that we were gonna make a rotissory. I thought I was just gonna rhino line the belly on the saw horses. Man this car came from just gonna paint, hydros and rims to doin a frame off. The original plan was simple street ride.  :biggrin:
> *


thats what everyone initially intends on doing homie,lol personally if i had the space n the equip id be doin up a wrapped frame for my fleetwood right now so by hopefully spring i could be out cruisin with it,its already got the setup in it


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 25 2011, 10:37 PM~19698966
> *Next on the list... the belly and firewall...  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: it'll be wet when its completed! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice dude!!
what did you use to strip it?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 26 2011, 01:47 PM~19704017
> *:0 nice dude!!
> what did you use to strip it?
> *


Mann it was a biatch! Wire wheels and Jasco paint remover did the job. Wish we woulda did it when we had the rotisserie!  :uh:


----------



## chtrone

Better b coming off that rotisserie this weekend!
















































Or else


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jan 26 2011, 06:39 PM~19707082
> *Better b coming off that rotisserie this weekend!
> Or else
> *


thats the plan, painted or not lol :angry: :rofl:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Jan 25 2011, 11:07 PM~19699710
> *Nice rotisserie! Now get some damn paint on that thing, haha!
> *



Yeah this dude built it. He can weld but he's a dick! Lol! :0


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2011, 09:25 AM~19702078
> *Welcome to my world..I thought I was going to do the same....soon after I started to get all chrome suspension is when we made the call to go all out
> *


Yeah once u get the chrome on there. There's no going back gotta go all the way.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by dekay24+Jan 26 2011, 01:47 PM~19704017-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 nice dude!!
> what did you use to strip it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 26 2011, 04:11 PM~19705209
> *Mann it was a biatch! Wire wheels and Jasco paint remover did the job. Wish we woulda did it when we had the rotisserie!    :uh:
> *


I used 3 mexicans from Home Depot :0 ...seriously :cheesy: 

and I'n not being racist...I'm mexican myself :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 25 2011, 09:26 PM~19698048
> *thanks bro! its commin along... this lac came a long way!
> *


It sure has :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2011, 08:37 PM~19707742
> *I used 3 mexicans from Home Depot :0 ...seriously :cheesy:
> 
> and I'n not being racist...I'm mexican myself :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow: man at one point I was thinking the same when I drove to home depot to pick up some Jasco! I saw like 20. Lol


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2011, 08:37 PM~19707742
> *I used 3 mexicans from Home Depot :0 ...seriously :cheesy:
> 
> and I'n not being racist...I'm mexican myself :cheesy:
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 26 2011, 08:31 PM~19707682
> *Yeah this dude built it. He can weld but he's a dick! Lol!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2011, 08:37 PM~19707742
> *I used 3 mexicans from Home Depot :0 ...seriously :cheesy:
> 
> and I'n not being racist...I'm mexican myself :cheesy:
> *


Genius!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 22 2011, 07:24 PM~19669616
> *Got dem Z's sittin right with the real Zenith KO's....    :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD REAL GOOD 

YOU SHOULD HAVE YOUR STRIPPER HIT THE VERY EDGE OG THE DISH :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jan 26 2011, 12:58 AM~19700477
> *BEAUTIFUL LOOKN REAL NICE :biggrin:
> *


Thx brotha. It's comin along... :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 27 2011, 01:07 AM~19710507
> *LOOKING GOOD REAL GOOD
> 
> YOU SHOULD HAVE YOUR STRIPPER HIT THE VERY EDGE OG THE DISH  :thumbsup:
> *



Thx homie! Waddup JD. Sounds like a good idea! Will it still be under warranty? :biggrin: took a while to get these Zeniths but man there's no beatin the look of a Zenith! I sent u that knock off. You should have received it by now bro.


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 25 2011, 10:31 PM~19698885
> *ran my fuel and brake lines after a lil polishing...Still gotta send the brake line brackets to the chromer and get new steel braided lines to the calipers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Jan 27 2011, 08:10 PM~19717365
> *Very nice
> *


Thx bro! Wanna trade for ur caprice wit the caddy guts? :0 :biggrin: that shit is clean!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 27 2011, 09:34 AM~19712083
> *Thx homie! Waddup JD. Sounds like a good idea! Will it still be under warranty?  :biggrin: took a while to get these Zeniths but man there's no beatin the look of a Zenith! I sent u that knock off. You should have received it by now bro.
> *


YEAH I GOTCHA DONT TRIP , THEYLL LOOK SICK TRUST ME 

I GOT IT A FEW DAYS AGO THANKS


----------



## midwestcoast

DAMN CUZ NOW YOU GONNA START MAKIN ME POST PICS IM TRYN NOT 2 DO THAT YET :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jan 28 2011, 02:02 AM~19720350
> *DAMN CUZ NOW YOU GONNA START MAKIN ME POST PICS IM TRYN NOT 2 DO THAT YET :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


post em :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 28 2011, 03:43 AM~19720511
> *post em  :biggrin:
> *


C NOW YOU STARTN STUFF HOMIE :biggrin: :no: NOT TIME YET


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 28 2011, 03:43 AM~19720511
> *post em  :biggrin:
> *


X10 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jan 28 2011, 05:48 AM~19720684
> *C NOW YOU STARTN STUFF HOMIE :biggrin:  :no: NOT TIME YET
> *


i aint startin nada cept my caddy when i gta go somewhere :biggrin: 


you can pm me a couple sneak pics,i aint seen your ride yet :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 28 2011, 01:08 PM~19723160
> *i aint startin nada cept my caddy when i gta go somewhere  :biggrin:
> you can pm me a couple sneak pics,i aint seen your ride yet  :biggrin:
> *



yo once he sends you the sneak peak... post it here... lol! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

got this for you playa :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 28 2011, 05:48 PM~19725043
> *yo once he sends you the sneak peak... post it here... lol!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


now i aint that mean  




























































but how do i fwd messages on here :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 28 2011, 05:58 PM~19725110
> *got this for you playa :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy: is that a 42" ? 44"? let me know bro! how much? :biggrin: hook it up wit a deal and ill pick it up!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 28 2011, 05:58 PM~19725110
> *got this for you playa :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think thats a 42 :biggrin: i think dont quote me on that,would look hot in the roof of a lac :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65

REAL NICE HOMIE REMINDS ME OF MINE, GOT IT AT THE BODY SHOP GETTING DONE UP TOO HOPE IT COME OUT AS NICE AS YOURS


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Jan 29 2011, 07:00 PM~19732751
> *REAL NICE HOMIE REMINDS ME OF MINE, GOT IT AT THE BODY SHOP GETTING DONE UP TOO HOPE IT COME OUT AS NICE AS YOURS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: clean! I Remeber seeing this frame on a thread. 65 right?


----------



## vengence

ttt for the nw


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## DiamondzNPearlz

:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The homie Joey puttin work on the shaved firewall.... :biggrin: came out flawless!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The belly...NEXT BUILD... SAND BLASTER!!!! that biatch was hella work!!    :biggrin: I guess you live and you learn...


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 3 2011, 05:55 PM~19780350
> *The belly...NEXT BUILD... SAND BLASTER!!!! that biatch was hella work!!        :biggrin:  I guess you live and you learn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum, you guys are making hella progress


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Club members helpin with the prepin...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Sprayed on some POR-15... this is some shit...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Primered.....


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Red Base.....


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Cleared!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

looking good!!!!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 3 2011, 07:24 PM~19780586
> *Cleared!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ooooooo WEEEEE! Looks badass man! :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 3 2011, 05:57 PM~19780366
> *Dayum, you guys are making hella progress
> *


 :biggrin: waddup brotha!


----------



## chtrone

Bout fucking time!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 3 2011, 07:09 PM~19781036
> *looking good!!!!
> *


----------



## kasem1963

hell yea!!! im bout to get the rotisserie next!! haha,

looking wet!! :0


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Feb 3 2011, 11:31 PM~19784157
> *hell yea!!! im bout to get the rotisserie next!! haha,
> 
> looking wet!! :0
> *


For reals, n that shit only gonna b on it for a minute. 
:biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD

:wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 3 2011, 08:41 PM~19782034
> *Ooooooo WEEEEE! Looks badass man! :thumbsup:
> *


Waddup bro! Thx. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

lookin hot i like


----------



## midwestcoast

LOOKN REAL GOOD CUZ REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963

> The homie Joey puttin work on the shaved firewall.... :biggrin: came out flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic look like he broke into your house n shot it in the middle of the night :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 3 2011, 07:24 PM~19780586
> *Cleared!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah buddy....rolling like a bigshot! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Feb 4 2011, 07:15 AM~19785670
> *LOOKN REAL GOOD CUZ REAL GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: thx bro!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 4 2011, 12:52 PM~19787998
> *Yeah buddy....rolling like a bigshot!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yezzir! Tryin to gas hop just like u brotha! :biggrin:


----------



## arabretard

man that belly looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 4 2011, 07:12 PM~19790791
> *Yezzir! Tryin to gas hop just like u brotha!  :biggrin:
> *


awww shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> The homie Joey puttin work on the shaved firewall.... :biggrin: came out flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic look like he broke into your house n shot it in the middle of the night :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was late and cold as fuck! But we gotta keep moving! :biggrin: gotta get all the homies to come over early nxt week so we can lay the body on the frame and you can get the rotissory!
Click to expand...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 4 2011, 07:21 PM~19790865
> *man that belly looks great :thumbsup:
> *


Thx homie!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 3 2011, 09:14 PM~19782447
> *Bout fucking time!
> *


    :rant: :rant: :rant: :rimshot: :squint:


----------



## dekay24

belly looks good!!! :cheesy:


----------



## coyote

killing it homie nw up


----------



## OUTHOPU

Looking good man. Thats going to be a one bright ass Caddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO

damn how did i miss this build...gonna be hard a marbles!

great work


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 5 2011, 12:36 PM~19795194
> *belly looks good!!! :cheesy:
> *


Waddup Dekay! Thx bro!


----------



## youngnlow

read this build from front till now and this ride so far is beyond amazing


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 5 2011, 09:08 AM~19794208
> *Yeah it was late and cold as fuck! But we gotta keep moving!  :biggrin:  gotta get all the homies to come over early nxt week so we can lay the body on the frame and you can get the rotissory!
> *


hahaha i did.. going to do it to all the homiess.. break in and put in some work for yall.. :cheesy:


----------



## jspekdc2

wadup bro...need to get back over there and help you out some more...hope all is going good.


----------



## vengence

if i was closer id come help out as well homie,got some good news from a coworker,might get the work i need done for cheaper and maybe even faster,will find out more soon


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by coyote_@Feb 5 2011, 02:51 PM~19795915
> *killing it homie nw up
> *


 :biggrin: another washingtonian!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Feb 5 2011, 08:17 PM~19797614-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good man. Thats going to be a one bright ass Caddy. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx bro! Red on red is the shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BRAVO_@Feb 5 2011, 08:32 PM~19797724
> *damn how did i miss this build...gonna be hard a marbles!
> 
> great work
> *


Thx homie! There's hundred of builds here! I find new ones erryday! Thx for checkin out my build.


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by youngnlow_@Feb 6 2011, 12:34 AM~19799248
> *read this build from front till now and this ride so far is beyond amazing
> *


Thx homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 250/604

Still lookin tight homie :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Feb 6 2011, 02:09 AM~19799554
> *wadup bro...need to get back over there and help you out some more...hope all is going good.
> *


Waddup Joey! :wave: I know u bz wit ur new job! Startin to get more comfortable with this painting thing!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2011, 03:36 AM~19799647
> *if i was closer id come help out as well homie,got some good news from a coworker,might get the work i need done for cheaper and maybe even faster,will find out more soon
> *


Waddup bro! You should come to Eazy Duz It Customs. We do errything. We got fabricators, welders, custom paint, installers, pin stripers! Lol! Jk! :biggrin: What u workin on the lac?


----------



## BRAVO

just was looking thru this again, and noticed the patterned calipers...man if the body looks half as good as the frame, u gonna shut the city down...tnx for posting


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 6 2011, 11:57 AM~19801303
> *Waddup bro! You should come to Eazy Duz It Customs. We do errything. We got fabricators, welders, custom paint, installers, pin stripers! Lol! Jk!  :biggrin:  What u workin on the lac?
> *


im starting to think the fleetwood was a backyard install,so my homie from work builds rides as a hobby so im talkin to him bout doin ALOT more reinforcements cause he knows ima be one switch happy fool,and of course doin a slip yolk so i can get the full potential out of the 16 inch rear cylinders that are in there  

have to repair the tranny crossmember and tranny mount as well  broke on delivery but hey it comes with the territory and once everything said and done lets leave it at parking lot at my work gonna bring out alot of haters n :thumbsup: when i park it there with the ass laid out n the nose in the air  

thank god i work on the rez cause i might have to get some use out of the gravel area across the street,maybe a couple gas hops but definitely make sure the balljoints aint gonna pop as i may have to swing it once or twice :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 6 2011, 01:04 PM~19801847
> *just was looking thru this again, and noticed the patterned calipers...man if the body looks half as good as the frame, u gonna shut the city down...tnx for posting
> *


 :thumbsup: Thx homie! Cant wait to get working on the leafing n pinstriping on the body.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2011, 02:50 PM~19802602
> *im starting to think the fleetwood was a backyard install,so my homie from work builds rides as a hobby so im talkin to him bout doin ALOT more reinforcements cause he knows ima be one switch happy fool,and of course doin a slip yolk so i can get the full potential out of the 16 inch rear cylinders that are in there
> 
> have to repair the tranny crossmember and tranny mount as well   broke on delivery but hey it comes with the territory and once everything said and done lets leave it at parking lot at my work gonna bring out alot of haters n :thumbsup: when i park it there with the ass laid out n the nose in the air
> 
> thank god i work on the rez cause i might have to get some use out of the gravel area across the street,maybe a couple gas hops but definitely make sure the balljoints aint gonna pop as i may have to swing it once or twice  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone

U ain't got this bish on the frame yet?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 6 2011, 08:42 PM~19804664
> *:thumbsup:
> *


see you on the blvd sometime bro :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 6 2011, 11:07 PM~19805917
> *U ain't got this bish on the frame yet?
> 
> *


Naw foo! Gotta get the whole crew at my crib sometime this week to help wit it. I ain't got no lifts! It's gonna be man-ual labor! Lol :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 7 2011, 02:42 AM~19806728
> *see you on the blvd sometime bro  :biggrin:
> *


Yep. We'll be around the 206


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 7 2011, 02:21 PM~19809913
> *Yep. We'll be around the 206
> *


have to hit yall up if i bring the fleetwood up that way,made it to seward park couple years ago with my brother,he lost interest to fast but i was ready to pick a few minds to get some ideas for my builds


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 7 2011, 01:24 PM~19809473
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 7 2011, 02:44 PM~19810081
> *have to hit yall up if i bring the fleetwood up that way,made it to seward park couple years ago with my brother,he lost interest to fast but i was ready to pick a few minds to get some ideas for my builds
> *



yezzir... :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 7 2011, 02:44 PM~19810081
> *have to hit yall up if i bring the fleetwood up that way,made it to seward park couple years ago with my brother,he lost interest to fast but i was ready to pick a few minds to get some ideas for my builds
> *


Too bad they shut down Seward Park, even my kids looked forward to that one. Hopefully someone is able to figur eout how to ge tthe permits so we can keep it going. 

Hit me up if your ever in the area :biggrin: And the homies from Eazy Duz It C.C.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 7 2011, 06:07 PM~19811750
> *Too bad they shut down Seward Park, even my kids looked forward to that one. Hopefully someone is able to figur eout how to ge tthe permits so we can keep it going.
> 
> Hit me up if your ever in the area :biggrin: And the homies from Eazy Duz It C.C.
> *


 :thumbsup: yeah it was close off last year. But well find a parking lot in Seward park and parkinglot pimp! :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 7 2011, 08:42 PM~19813638
> *:thumbsup:  yeah it was close off last year. But well find a parking lot in Seward park and parkinglot pimp!  :biggrin:
> *


And BBQ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe+Feb 3 2011, 05:48 PM~19780312-->
> 
> 
> 
> The homie Joey puttin work on the shaved firewall.... :biggrin:  came out flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice...wish I could shave mine but I still need my AC here :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 3 2011, 05:55 PM~19780350
> *The belly...NEXT BUILD... SAND BLASTER!!!! that biatch was hella work!!        :biggrin:  I guess you live and you learn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out nice...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 7 2011, 06:07 PM~19811750
> *Too bad they shut down Seward Park, even my kids looked forward to that one. Hopefully someone is able to figure out how to get the permits so we can keep it going.
> 
> Hit me up if your ever in the area :biggrin: And the homies from Eazy Duz It C.C.
> *


yeah as me n my brother rolled out i was standin through the moonroof of his daily and takin pics on the way out like a fool,we was rollin out behind the red caprice and had to go meet up with shane from laylow cc,his truck broke just a lil ways down the road but we cruised n ran into uce n rolled out through a few spots,i got some good pics that day,just didnt get alot of em posted. :biggrin: 

yeah if im up that way ill have to get yall number ahead of time,hit yall up n see whats goin on,it aint hard to miss me when im driving,the cops even do a double take like is that a kid joyriding,till i hang my arm out n they see the inkwork :biggrin:


----------



## JAVI64

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 24 2011, 02:33 PM~19683371
> *Some mo pics. The block hugger headers didnt clear the driver side motor mount... :uh:  :uh:  gotta sell these and pick up a set of headers that will clear the motor mount...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where did you get your trailing arms made? cars BADASS


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by JAVI64_@Feb 8 2011, 10:43 AM~19817927
> *Where did you get your trailing arms made? cars BADASS
> *


Black magic uppers n lowers in the rear, up front is all me!


----------



## JAVI64

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 8 2011, 12:12 PM~19818121
> *Black magic uppers n lowers in the rear, up front is all me!
> *


Thank


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 8 2011, 02:21 AM~19816184
> *Nice...wish I could shave mine but I still need my AC here :biggrin:
> Came out nice...
> *



Don't need AC here in Washington! :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by JAVI64_@Feb 8 2011, 12:05 PM~19818527
> *Thank
> *


No problem homie


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 8 2011, 07:18 PM~19821667
> *Don't need AC here in Washington!  :biggrin:
> *


Once in a great while it's much needed though


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 8 2011, 07:18 PM~19821667
> *Don't need AC here in Washington!  :biggrin:
> *


hell no we dont,but we still do need a heater occasionaly  

unless youre me and always need one :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 9 2011, 01:51 AM~19824955
> *hell no we dont,but we still do need a heater occasionaly
> 
> unless youre me and always need one :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Who's needs AC when u have 42 inches of open roof?! :biggrin: and when it gets cold this bitch is staying in the garage so no need for heater either!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 8 2011, 11:13 PM~19824152
> *Once in a great while it's much needed though
> *


One day out of the year Seattle gets 100 degrees weather! I'd say fuck the AC and roll wit all the windows down, roof all open and bump some old school music and cruise by the lake and water front! :cheesy: :biggrin: that'll keep us cool...


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 9 2011, 11:49 AM~19827320
> *One day out of the year Seattle gets 100 degrees weather! I'd say fuck the AC and roll wit all the windows down, roof all open and bump some old school music and cruise by the lake and water front!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  that'll keep us cool...
> *


True dat! But watch when u hop in n burn ur back cuz u left the roof open, lmao!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 9 2011, 12:13 PM~19827536
> *True dat! But watch when u hop in n burn ur back cuz u left the roof open, lmao!
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## jspekdc2

hhahaa... thats when we hit up a lake and swim, then hit the street for a late night cruise.. uffin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 9 2011, 11:45 AM~19827279
> *Who's needs AC when u have 42 inches of open roof?!  :biggrin:  and when it gets cold this bitch is staying in the garage so no need for heater either!
> *


and see i still gonna be ridin year round homie :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 8 2011, 07:18 PM~19821667
> *Don't need AC here in Washington!  :biggrin:
> *


Must be nice :biggrin: 

we need AC here 10 out of 12 months :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2011, 12:01 AM~19833447
> *Must be nice :biggrin:
> 
> we need AC here 10 out of 12 months :0
> *


im not sure if i would :biggrin: i love the heat personally :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2011, 12:01 AM~19833447
> *Must be nice :biggrin:
> 
> we need AC here 10 out of 12 months :0
> *


Yeah been to pheonix. It was 115 degree weather! Definatly need AC there!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 11 2011, 01:25 PM~19845791
> *Yeah been to pheonix. It was 115 degree weather! Definatly need AC there!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yeah thats a lil warm :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 12 2010, 02:37 PM~17467658
> *
> *


Wow just read this thread from front to back and you doing your thing homie back yard boogie at its finest....


----------



## vengence

yes indeed


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## chtrone

Where the fuck r the progress pics?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 13 2011, 03:11 AM~19856722
> *Wow just read this thread from front to back and you doing your thing homie back yard boogie at its finest....
> *


Thx bro! Yeah man it's been hard doin a frame off outside under a carport. Cold, rain, wind, snow and dust! But I guess you gotta make due wit what you got. Definaly a true back yard boogie!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 13 2011, 05:25 PM~19860013
> *Where the fuck r the progress pics?
> *



Here's your update fucker! lol! thanks for your help this weekend bro! its comin along.... :cheesy: :cheesy:  thanks to my whole EAZY DUZ IT FAMILY!


The frames first time out of under the car port ready to place back under the body....
































The new Energy Suspension body monts...






















The shaved firewall painted cleared.... waiting for the frame...







































Monster truck fleetwood! :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

looking good!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Imma go picture crazy... cant have too many pictures right? :biggrin: 



The homie Kasem walking in front of my shot...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The body is officially on! :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: man the firewall looks wet!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 13 2011, 10:14 PM~19862962
> *looking good!!!!!
> *



:biggrin: waddup Kak!


----------



## chtrone

Firewall looking good for real


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 13 2011, 11:13 PM~19863513
> *Firewall looking good for real
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

TTMFT for the best back yard build ever!


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 13 2011, 11:10 PM~19864087
> *TTMFT for the best back yard build ever!
> *


X2


----------



## ricardo labrador

nice work homie, been looking at this topic for a minute. ride's gonna turn out clean.keep up the nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## SICBSTRD

:run:  :worship: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

Looking real nice!!

You have a part # for the body mounts and where to get them???

Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 13 2011, 11:13 PM~19863513
> *Firewall looking good for real
> *


dammmm, who did that...?? :wow:


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Feb 14 2011, 08:16 PM~19871901
> *dammmm, who did that...?? :wow:
> *


the firewall ferry, sneaks in the middle of the night n put in work


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 13 2011, 10:36 PM~19863145
> *The body is officially on! :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: man the firewall looks wet!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


official holy shit moment there,damn that frame alone knocks em dead and cant wait to see how the body turns out


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Feb 14 2011, 12:10 AM~19864087
> *TTMFT for the best back yard build ever!
> *


 :0 thx bro! It's the backyard boogie! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Feb 14 2011, 11:17 AM~19866623
> *nice work homie, been looking at this topic for a minute. ride's gonna turn out clean.keep up the nice work. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 14 2011, 07:22 PM~19870671
> *Looking real nice!!
> 
> You have a part # for the body mounts and where to get them???
> 
> Thanks :biggrin:
> *



Thx bro! I thought ur body was already back on ur frame! I got the energy suspension 3.4145 bushings. I suggest you get the 3.4136 Body Mount Bushings instead from EnergySuspension.com I didn't know about the other kit till after I bought mines. The other kit is for police cars and cabs. They are more firm and comes with more bushings and washers. My kit was missing like 6 of the bottom bushings and only 6 washers. I had to buy more washers and striped the bottom bushings off my donor Lac. These were made for the 96 Impala/Caprice so they don't come exactly like our older caddy bushings. But it works!


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Feb 14 2011, 09:16 PM~19871901
> *dammmm, who did that...?? :wow:
> *


Same foo that need to finish my ride!


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 15 2011, 01:07 AM~19873744
> *Same foo that need to finish my ride!
> *


 :0 man


----------



## hi_ryder

clean build. love the color... keep gettin down


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Feb 15 2011, 02:10 AM~19873748
> *:0  man
> *


X2

:wave:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 15 2011, 02:14 AM~19873757
> *clean build. love the color... keep gettin down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gangbangin red 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 15 2011, 12:09 AM~19873440
> *official holy shit moment there,damn that frame alone knocks em dead and cant wait to see how the body turns out
> *


Thx brotha! Can't wait to get creative wit the body! Got some ideas.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 15 2011, 02:07 AM~19873744
> *Same foo that need to finish my ride!
> *


 :0 hno: :rant: :drama:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 02:29 AM~19873786
> *:0  hno:  :rant:  :drama:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder+Feb 15 2011, 02:14 AM~19873757-->
> 
> 
> 
> clean build. love the color... keep gettin down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin: nice pimp icon. Lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chtrone_@Feb 15 2011, 02:21 AM~19873774
> *Gangbangin red
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



   :nicoderm:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 02:33 AM~19873793
> *:biggrin:
> :nicoderm:
> *


 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 02:02 AM~19873739
> *Thx bro! I thought ur body was already back on ur frame! I got the energy suspension 3.4145 bushings. I suggest you get the 3.4136 Body Mount Bushings instead from EnergySuspension.com I didn't know about the other kit till after I bought mines. The other kit is for police cars and cabs. They are more firm and comes with more bushings and washers. My kit was missing like 6 of the bottom bushings and only 6 washers. I had to buy more washers and striped the bottom bushings off my donor Lac. These were made for the 96 Impala/Caprice so they don't come exactly like our older caddy bushings. But it works!
> *


I do have it back on..i used the OG bushings..just cleaned them up but I Like how the red ones look.

thanks for the info!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 14 2011, 02:02 AM~19863417
> *:biggrin:  waddup Kak!
> *


looking good bro..... you should of saran wrapped the frame to keep the overspray off of it until the completion date. It also keeps the frame fresh and tasty :cheesy:


----------



## droppen98

HELL YEAH LOTS OF GOOD PROGRESS


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 15 2011, 08:41 AM~19874580
> *I do have it back on..i used the OG bushings..just cleaned them up but I Like how the red ones look.
> 
> thanks for the info!!
> 
> 
> *


Yeah my OG bushings are from 82. They had to go.


----------



## JAVI64

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 03:02 AM~19873739
> *Thx bro! I thought ur body was already back on ur frame! I got the energy suspension 3.4145 bushings. I suggest you get the 3.4136 Body Mount Bushings instead from EnergySuspension.com I didn't know about the other kit till after I bought mines. The other kit is for police cars and cabs. They are more firm and comes with more bushings and washers. My kit was missing like 6 of the bottom bushings and only 6 washers. I had to buy more washers and striped the bottom bushings off my donor Lac. These were made for the 96 Impala/Caprice so they don't come exactly like our older caddy bushings. But it works!
> *


SO THE 3.4136 Bushings from energy suspension bolt up perfect to the 80s frame
thanks for the heads up


----------



## 250/604

Shit loc.....looking great!!! uffin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 15 2011, 08:57 AM~19874686
> *looking good bro..... you should of saran wrapped the frame to keep the overspray off of it until the completion date. It also keeps the frame fresh and tasty :cheesy:
> *


Yeah I was gonna but I was in a rush to get the body back on the frame! :biggrin: I'm gonna baggy the whole belly and frame so that will keep the belly and frame protected from overspray n dust.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 02:27 AM~19873783
> *Thx brotha! Can't wait to get creative wit the body! Got some ideas.
> *


oh i have lots of ideas :biggrin: 

cant wait to see yall creative minds at work n breakin out a badass ride


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by JAVI64_@Feb 15 2011, 10:07 AM~19875158
> *SO THE 3.4136 Bushings from energy suspension bolt up perfect to the 80s frame
> thanks for the heads up
> *


Give or take. Yeah if you look at both kits the police kit has all bottom bushings and washers. If you look at the kit I got it's missing 6 bottom bushings and washers.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 01:45 PM~19875356
> *Yeah I was gonna but I was in a rush to get the body back on the frame!  :biggrin:  I'm gonna baggy the whole belly and frame so that will keep the belly and frame protected from overspray n dust.
> *


I was just saying cause I think the overspray would clash with the patterns :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 15 2011, 12:03 PM~19875890
> *I was just saying cause I think the overspray would clash with the patterns :dunno: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think it would look kinda cool! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 26 2011, 06:22 AM~19701279
> *Lol. We didn't think that we were gonna make a rotissory. I thought I was just gonna rhino line the belly on the saw horses. Man this car came from just gonna paint, hydros and rims to doin a frame off. The original plan was simple street ride.  :biggrin:
> *


X2 man :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

More Pics...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

mo pics....


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 01:02 AM~19873739
> *Thx bro! I thought ur body was already back on ur frame! I got the energy suspension 3.4145 bushings. I suggest you get the 3.4136 Body Mount Bushings instead from EnergySuspension.com I didn't know about the other kit till after I bought mines. The other kit is for police cars and cabs. They are more firm and comes with more bushings and washers. My kit was missing like 6 of the bottom bushings and only 6 washers. I had to buy more washers and striped the bottom bushings off my donor Lac. These were made for the 96 Impala/Caprice so they don't come exactly like our older caddy bushings. But it works!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Locked Up.... not at its full potential tho... need to fuck wit the adjustables... :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Feb 15 2011, 08:57 AM~19874686-->
> 
> 
> 
> looking good bro..... you should of saran wrapped the frame to keep the overspray off of it until the completion date. It also keeps the frame fresh and tasty :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Feb 15 2011, 12:03 PM~19875890
> *I was just saying cause I think the overspray would clash with the patterns :dunno: :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Like this :biggrin: 

I used stretch wrap from our palletizing dept. here at work


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 15 2011, 06:49 PM~19878910
> *Like this :biggrin:
> 
> I used stretch wrap from our palletizing dept. here at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




yeah I saw your build and was gonna do the same. But I live in Seattle so its cold right now and you know when it gets cold, metal starts to get condensation. With it all wrapped up Im scared that the condensation will turn into a pool of water under the plastic and ruin the chrome and paint... just what id think would happen. I can be wrong. So imma play it safe and use auto body plastic and just back tape the whole bottom up. :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 06:59 PM~19878974
> *yeah I saw your build and was gonna do the same. But I live in Seattle so its cold right now and you know when it gets cold, metal starts to get condensation. With it all wrapped up Im scared that the condensation will turn into a pool of water under the plastic and ruin the chrome and paint... just what id think would happen. I can be wrong. So imma play it safe and use auto body plastic and just back tape the whole bottom up. :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


yup your prolly better off that way bro,it can still get ventilation just when its time for paint make sure its not able to be blown in or off


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 06:59 PM~19878974
> *yeah I saw your build and was gonna do the same. But I live in Seattle so its cold right now and you know when it gets cold, metal starts to get condensation. With it all wrapped up Im scared that the condensation will turn into a pool of water under the plastic and ruin the chrome and paint... just what id think would happen. I can be wrong. So imma play it safe and use auto body plastic and just back tape the whole bottom up. :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


good point...it's so dam hot and dry here it only made sense to wrap it.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Feb 15 2011, 10:21 AM~19875226
> *Shit loc.....looking great!!! uffin:
> *


----------



## chtrone

Jus don't get that shit wet, it started to stain the cutlass by the next day!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 15 2011, 06:34 PM~19878777
> *:h5:
> *


Waddup Mr. Lac. Gotta get at ya for some parts...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fleetwoodcoupe, chtrone, kasem1963


EAZY DUZ IT!


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 05:28 PM~19878719
> *More Pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who did the leaf and striping? thats the real deal leaf right?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 16 2011, 12:52 AM~19881985
> *Who did the leaf and striping? thats the real deal leaf right?
> *



I did the leafing in genuine silver leaf and the homie kasem did the striping.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 16 2011, 12:09 AM~19882018
> *I did the leafing in genuine silver leaf and the homie kasem did the striping.
> *


Nice you guys a one stop shop car club LOL looking good


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 16 2011, 02:37 AM~19882139
> *Nice you guys a one stop shop car club LOL looking good
> *


Thx BigTony. We try to do all the work ourselves. Were lucky to have members that have the right skills! Big ups to OG Showtime C.C!


----------



## jonjay206

Good shit!!!


----------



## KingsWood

TTMT! I bet if feels good to have that body sitting back on the frame. All down hill from here. I'm hoping i'll be setting the body on mine sometime in march.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 16 2011, 09:57 AM~19883802
> *Thx BigTony. We try to do all the work ourselves. Were lucky to have members that have the right skills! Big ups to OG Showtime C.C!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Feb 16 2011, 01:41 PM~19885075
> *Good shit!!!
> *



Thx! :biggrin:


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 15 2011, 02:07 AM~19873744
> *Same foo that need to finish my ride!
> *


hhaha...got too..


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Feb 14 2011, 09:16 PM~19871901
> *dammmm, who did that...?? :wow:
> *


Waddup Joey! :cheesy: firewall looks slick!


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 15 2011, 02:07 AM~19873744
> *Same foo that need to finish my ride!
> *


it is.. deep in the night..


----------



## d'Elegance

:thumbsup: NICE!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

:cheesy:


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 16 2011, 09:11 PM~19888856
> *Waddup Joey! :cheesy:  firewall looks slick!
> *


it was fun, but we aint done yet.... now it needs a murals of the District....


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Feb 16 2011, 01:44 PM~19885097
> *TTMT! I bet if feels good to have that body sitting back on the frame. All down hill from here. I'm hoping i'll be setting the body on mine sometime in march.
> *


Oh yeah. Feels like I see the light at the end of the tunnel! But still alot of work ahead. I see I beat you to testing out the body mounts. :biggrin: they work! Just gotta make it work. :0


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Feb 16 2011, 09:24 PM~19888990
> *it was fun, but we aint done yet.... now it needs a murals of the District....
> *


Oh man. I have some ideas! The main Red Light Distrikt Amsterdam mural will be on the trunk. :cheesy: :0 and flow to the firewall...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by slowtrain1_@Feb 16 2011, 09:12 PM~19888868
> *:thumbsup: NICE!!!!!
> *


Oh man... It's slowtrain wit the sick Mr. Inked paint job. Mr. Inked does rediculas work! :0 :biggrin: Ur lac is gonna be killin foos!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 09:28 PM~19878719
> *More Pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking johny fuckin blaze bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 16 2011, 09:45 PM~19889191
> *looking johny fuckin blaze bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

i have a feelin it gonna come out just pure sick homie,pure sick.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Feb 16 2011, 09:24 PM~19888990
> *it was fun, but we aint done yet.... now it needs a murals of the District....
> *


At the shows imma have the interior lit up in red lights with a hooker standing by the window. Lol! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 16 2011, 11:21 PM~19890470
> *At the shows imma have the interior lit up in red lights with a hooker standing by the window. Lol! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: make sure she takes the 3 hole plug in and hivs free


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 17 2011, 01:56 AM~19890695
> *:biggrin: make sure she takes the 3 hole plug in and hivs free
> *


I'm sure Tone can arrange this

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 17 2011, 01:56 AM~19890695
> *:biggrin: make sure she takes the 3 hole plug in and hivs free
> *



tru tru.. lol :roflmao: :0 need some classy bitches... ha ha!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 17 2011, 03:21 AM~19890470
> *At the shows imma have the interior lit up in red lights with a hooker standing by the window. Lol! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


will she be on duty or just a prop :naughty: :boink:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 18 2011, 09:55 AM~19901248
> *will she be on duty or just a prop :naughty: :boink:
> *


On duty fo sho. Just make sure you come to me first and make payment. Lol! :roflmao: :0


----------



## vengence

:roflmao: yall too funny sometimes


----------



## arabretard

very nice!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 18 2011, 09:55 AM~19901248
> *will she be on duty or just a prop :naughty: :boink:
> *


Cash only no food stamps Kak. Lol :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Feb 18 2011, 07:29 PM~19905140
> *very nice!
> *


Thx :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 18 2011, 07:25 PM~19905125
> *:roflmao: yall too funny sometimes
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe+Feb 15 2011, 07:33 PM~19878766-->
> 
> 
> 
> mo pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm lovin that Caddy Service sign :thumbsup: :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 07:46 PM~19878877
> *Locked Up.... not at its full potential tho... need to fuck wit the adjustables... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What size cylinders do you have back there? That frame and belly is lookin badass :wow: :wow:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 18 2011, 10:00 PM~19906631
> *:biggrin:
> *


lol whats good homie? :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

Is the body painted yet?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 18 2011, 10:14 PM~19906744
> *I'm lovin that Caddy Service sign :thumbsup: :yes:
> What size cylinders do you have back there? That frame and belly is lookin badass :wow: :wow:
> *



Thx brotha! Love Cadillacs! here's my other Caddy!






































































Im running 14" cylinders in the rear on the Brougham... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 19 2011, 12:05 AM~19907667
> *Thx brotha! Love Cadillacs! here's my other Caddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running 14" cylinders in the rear on the Brougham...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 18 2011, 10:31 PM~19906875
> *lol whats good homie?  :biggrin:
> *


Man Startin on the body work bro. Hopefully it will all be ready for paint in a week or so. :x: :x: waddup wit ur lac? Ready for the summer!?


----------



## jspekdc2

ooo mann...let the sanding begin..


----------



## midwestcoast

WHAT FAM LOOKN GOOD AS USUAL IM HEADING DOWN TO PHX MONDAY TO DO SUM MORE TO MINE AND THEN BRING HER HOME SO ILL SHO MORE PICS THEN :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Feb 19 2011, 02:31 AM~19908125
> *WHAT FAM LOOKN GOOD AS USUAL IM HEADING DOWN TO PHX MONDAY TO DO SUM MORE TO MINE AND THEN BRING HER HOME SO ILL SHO MORE PICS THEN :biggrin:
> *


He'll yeah bro! start postin dem pics! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Feb 19 2011, 01:01 AM~19907946
> *ooo mann...let the sanding begin..
> *




Oh man... This would be my first time doing full body work on a car... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: Man first for everything on this car! Nxt build will be EAZY. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe+Feb 18 2011, 02:37 PM~19902022-->
> 
> 
> 
> On duty fo sho. Just make sure you come to me first and make payment. Lol!  :roflmao:  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 19 2011, 12:58 AM~19906614
> *Cash only no food stamps Kak. Lol :roflmao:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE

Post up pics of the body work progress. Keep us all hooked in. :thumbsup:


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 19 2011, 08:36 AM~19908801
> *Oh man... This would be my first time doing full body work on a car...  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: Man first for everything on this car! Nxt build will be EAZY.  :biggrin:
> *


you can come over and ill show you on this old 63....


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 19 2011, 01:05 AM~19907667
> *Thx brotha! Love Cadillacs! here's my other Caddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running 14" cylinders in the rear on the Brougham...  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck yea :thumbsup:
You runnin drop mounts? Reason I ask is I'm not, and I couldn't get my shit to lock up very high, the stock mounts were limiting it.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe+Feb 15 2011, 06:28 PM~19878719-->
> 
> 
> 
> More Pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 06:46 PM~19878877
> *Locked Up.... not at its full potential tho... need to fuck wit the adjustables... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 19 2011, 12:47 PM~19910130
> *Fuck yea :thumbsup:
> You runnin drop mounts? Reason I ask is I'm not, and I couldn't get my shit to lock up very high, the stock mounts were limiting it.
> *


Naw no drop mounts. Just Runnin adjustable uppers and lowers. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Feb 19 2011, 09:05 AM~19908978
> *Post up pics of the body work progress. Keep us all hooked in.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: you know it!


----------



## 26jd




----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 19 2011, 08:43 PM~19912486
> *Naw no drop mounts. Just Runnin adjustable uppers and lowers.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 19 2011, 03:05 AM~19907667
> *Thx brotha! Love Cadillacs! here's my other Caddy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running 14" cylinders in the rear on the Brougham...  :biggrin:
> *


you cant hide money   :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 19 2011, 12:59 AM~19907936
> *Man Startin on the body work bro. Hopefully it will all be ready for paint in a week or so. :x:  :x:  waddup wit ur lac? Ready for the summer!?
> *


sounds good,i aint got to even touch mine yet,gotta get some finances right first


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 20 2011, 02:14 PM~19916982
> *sounds good,i aint got to even touch mine yet,gotta get some finances right first
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 20 2011, 05:14 PM~19916982
> *sounds good,i aint got to even touch mine yet,gotta get some finances right first
> *


chrome bill before the light bill...... :yes:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 20 2011, 09:48 PM~19920073
> *chrome bill before the light bill...... :yes:
> *


X2 :0 Jk come on Kak stop being a bad influence. Lol.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Just picked these up! :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: now I need someone to install it. If anyone knows someone in Seattle hit me up!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 26jd_@Feb 19 2011, 08:10 PM~19912689
> *
> *


----------



## chtrone

Did u pick up both?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 20 2011, 09:48 PM~19920073
> *chrome bill before the light bill...... :yes:
> *


more like the fines before the bail :biggrin: 

fuckin courts


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 21 2011, 09:33 PM~19928727
> *Did u pick up both?
> *



yep both sunroofs... the other one is behind it on the first picture! for sale!


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 21 2011, 09:56 PM~19929013
> *yep both sunroofs... the other one is behind it on the first picture! for sale!
> *


The installer didn't come through or what?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 21 2011, 09:58 PM~19929032
> *The installer didn't come through or what?
> *



he rescheduled for thursday just for a quote tho. Looks like he might be expensive cause he does alot of custom hot rods... well see thurs....


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 21 2011, 10:00 PM~19929067
> *he rescheduled for thursday just for a quote tho. Looks like he might be expensive cause he does alot of custom hot rods... well see thurs....
> *


U gotta pay to play, just like a BOAT= bust out another thousand! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 21 2011, 10:04 PM~19929112
> *U gotta pay to play, just like a BOAT= bust out another thousand!  :biggrin:
> *



:barf: hno: :nosad: :squint:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 21 2011, 10:00 PM~19929067
> *he rescheduled for thursday just for a quote tho. Looks like he might be expensive cause he does alot of custom hot rods... well see thurs....
> *


man yall some troopers out there....I was out there last week and can tell ya its too fuckin wet for me....lol nice scenery though 


On the moonroof, me and my homie installed a 42in in my impala, Lacnthru should be able to give you all the pointers you need to do it at the house


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 21 2011, 10:13 PM~19929233
> *man yall some troopers out there....I was out there last week and can tell ya its too fuckin wet for me....lol nice scenery though
> *


lol its the EVERGREEN state for a reason homie  its all good hope you enjoyed yourself while out here and you have to be a trooper to keep rollin out here sometimes. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 21 2011, 09:33 PM~19928728
> *more like the fines before the bail  :biggrin:
> 
> fuckin courts
> *



:0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 21 2011, 10:16 PM~19929261
> *:0
> *


my daily is a fuckin trouble magnet sometimes :biggrin: 

wait it is named mz. trav13zzza (mz. trouble)


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Feb 21 2011, 10:13 PM~19929233
> *man yall some troopers out there....I was out there last week and can tell ya its too fuckin wet for me....lol nice scenery though
> On the moonroof, me and my homie installed a 42in in my impala, Lacnthru should be able to give you all the pointers you need to do it at the house
> *



coo bro! yeah looks like its something we can do in-house but some people (aint gonna say no names) is afraid... lol! Ive been on a few threads and seems like its do-able. The part peeps are afraid of its just you have only one shot! Ill see what the installer quotes me and Ill hit up you and Lacnthru up! good lookin out bro! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 21 2011, 10:23 PM~19929363
> *coo bro! yeah looks like its something we can do in-house but some people (aint gonna say no names) is afraid... lol! Ive been on a few threads and seems like its do-able. The part peeps are afraid of its just you have only one shot! Ill see what the installer quotes me and Ill hit up you and Lacnthru up! good lookin out bro!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: measure three times and cut once homie


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 21 2011, 10:23 PM~19929363
> *coo bro! yeah looks like its something we can do in-house but some people (aint gonna say no names) is afraid... lol! Ive been on a few threads and seems like its do-able. The part peeps are afraid of its just you have only one shot! Ill see what the installer quotes me and Ill hit up you and Lacnthru up! good lookin out bro!  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao! Ok I'm gonna just start cutting tomorrow and if it fits, coo, and if it don't, coo, INM!
:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 21 2011, 11:13 PM~19929914
> *Lmao! Ok I'm gonna just start cutting tomorrow and if it fits, coo, and if it don't, coo, INM!
> :biggrin:
> *


just remember measure three times and cut once therefore if its messed up ITS THE PERSON WHO CUT ITS ERROR :biggrin: 

guide marks are a great help as well


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 21 2011, 11:13 PM~19929914
> *Lmao! Ok I'm gonna just start cutting tomorrow and if it fits, coo, and if it don't, coo, INM!
> :biggrin:
> *


Lol!! Called yourself out huh? Ha ha! I said I ain't saying no name. But I guess u got butt hurt. Ha ha! Man if we are able to cut up a rag 64 we can cut up a hole in a lac! Ur a fabricater if we fuck up add metal! :biggrin: all I know is I am not paying someone 1g to put in a roof. :uh:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 22 2011, 12:02 AM~19930323
> *Lol!! Called yourself out huh? Ha ha! I said I ain't saying no name. But I guess u got butt hurt. Ha ha! Man if we are able to cut up a rag 64 we can cut up a hole in a lac! Ur a fabricater if we fuck up add metal!  :biggrin:  all I know is I am not paying someone 1g to put in a roof.  :uh:
> *


I'm not butt hurt cuz if it gets fucked it ain't my car

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 22 2011, 11:16 AM~19932606
> *
> *


----------



## 214Tex

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 22 2011, 01:09 AM~19930589
> *I'm not butt hurt cuz if it gets fucked it ain't my car
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :tears: :burn: :buttkick: :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 07:33 PM~19878766
> *mo pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Very nice


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 22 2011, 11:01 PM~19938462
> *:thumbsup:  Very nice
> *



Thx bro!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 06:28 PM~19878719
> *More Pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You musta been super cold if you worked on it this week.


----------



## .TODD

Is the swap simple




> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 6 2010, 12:55 AM~16529442
> *The Built Chevy 350 Small Block that's replacing the 4100 motor. Edelbrock Cams, Edelbrock intake, Edelbrock Chrome Carbs, new Pistons, rings and seals. Rebuilt head...
> 
> Engine after a degreasing bath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is motor swap simple ?
> Ready for primer and paint! Color to match the car...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LacN_Thru

:wave:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Feb 26 2011, 01:41 PM~19967098
> *You musta been super cold if you worked on it this week.
> *



naw bro I DIDNT even touch the car this week! damn snow!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 26 2011, 05:48 PM~19968380
> *Is the swap simple
> *



Fits right in. As for wiring it shouldn't be to hard cause ur not running the computer box that comes with the 4100.


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 26 2011, 07:56 PM~19968956
> *naw bro I DIDNT even touch the car this week! damn snow!
> *


Hella cold all week lol


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Feb 26 2011, 11:44 PM~19970366
> *Hella cold all week lol
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 26 2011, 07:25 PM~19968790
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5: thx foe the info on the roof homie!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Feb 26 2011, 11:44 PM~19970366
> *Hella cold all week lol
> *


and my fleetwood out in the snow :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 15 2011, 09:28 PM~19878719
> *More Pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice training day 64 bro :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 27 2011, 07:31 PM~19974999
> *nice training day 64 bro :biggrin:
> *



? :dunno: I don't get it bro!? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Feb 27 2011, 11:11 PM~19975328
> *? :dunno:  I don't get it bro!? :biggrin:
> *


thats an offtopic joke :biggrin: every car is a training day (from the movie) car :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 27 2011, 07:31 PM~19974999
> *nice training day 64 bro :biggrin:
> *


Buahahahahaa!


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 27 2011, 10:29 PM~19976922
> *thats an offtopic joke  :biggrin:  every car is a training day (from the movie) car :biggrin:
> *


Sam is scared to go in the basement! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Mar 1 2011, 11:17 PM~19992958
> *Sam is scared to go in the basement!  :biggrin:
> *


he just needs tough skin and he'll be alright (no ****) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jspekdc2

cant be scared....just do it....


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Mar 1 2011, 09:17 PM~19992958
> *Sam is scared to go in the basement!  :biggrin:
> *


OT is one scary place hno: :wow: hno:

One day I'll make my way down there :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 1 2011, 08:20 PM~19992990
> *he just needs tough skin and he'll be alright (no ****) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh he's clearly ****, so it shouldn't b a problem! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Mar 1 2011, 08:17 PM~19992958
> *Sam is scared to go in the basement!  :biggrin:
> *



 :dunno: :tears: :guns: I still don't get it? lol!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 1 2011, 09:37 PM~19993960
> *  :dunno:  :tears:  :guns:  I still don't get it? lol!
> *


lol then dont be scared go into off topic and figure it out :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru+Mar 1 2011, 09:00 PM~19993457-->
> 
> 
> 
> OT is one scary place hno: :wow: hno:
> 
> One day I'll make my way down there  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not you too bro?! Im still lost....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-KAKALAK_@Mar 1 2011, 08:20 PM~19992990
> *he just needs tough skin and he'll be alright (no ****) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Look what you started KAK! lol




Still....
    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

in off topic its a running joke that every lowrider is the training day car but its a 64 impala with 16 switches :roflmao:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 1 2011, 09:45 PM~19994065
> *in off topic its a running joke that every lowrider is the training day car but its a 64 impala with 16 switches :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 

and this video http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/36870139


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Str8 Klownin_@Mar 1 2011, 09:47 PM~19994092
> *:uh:
> 
> and this video http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/36870139
> *


lol forgot about that video :biggrin: 

but read the signature ya big dummy  that car is long gone


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 1 2011, 09:45 PM~19994065
> *in off topic its a running joke that every lowrider is the training day car but its a 64 impala with 16 switches :roflmao:
> *




Holy shit! just been to OT and oh man! never going back! lol!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

WTF is up wit dem peeps??? Is see Kak is on OT allot! lol! that foos everywhere!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 2 2011, 01:05 AM~19994228
> *Holy shit! just been to OT and oh man! never going back! lol!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WTF is up wit dem peeps??? Is see Kak is on OT allot! lol! that foos everywhere!
> *


:rofl: :yes: :happysad:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 1 2011, 10:05 PM~19994228
> *Holy shit! just been to OT and oh man! never going back! lol!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WTF is up wit dem peeps??? Is see Kak is on OT allot! lol! that foos everywhere!
> *


lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 1 2011, 11:05 PM~19994228
> *Holy shit! just been to OT and oh man! never going back! lol!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WTF is up wit dem peeps??? Is see Kak is on OT allot! lol! that foos everywhere!
> *


:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:



























































Wait.... what you mean whats up with dem peeps  






















































:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 2 2011, 09:07 PM~20002129
> *:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:
> Wait.... what you mean whats up with dem peeps
> :biggrin:
> *



Man... From another planet! Naw I went back to OT... Interesting topics... But some are like WTF!? ha ha!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 3 2011, 07:55 AM~20005385
> *Man... From another planet! Naw I went back to OT... Interesting topics... But some are like WTF!? ha ha!
> *


yeah,theres a ton of hookups for music n movies in the download fest


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Guest

ttt clean badass build


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## vengence

aight bro its gettin a lil warmer just put on an extra hoody n lets see you out there workin on your car,at least you got cover for yours :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 4 2011, 02:57 AM~20012737
> *aight bro its gettin a lil warmer just put on an extra hoody n lets see you out there workin on your car,at least you got cover for yours :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yeah I just got back on the lac in the last few days working on the trunk fillin minor dents, priming, blocking , priming blocking till that shits flat so I can get base over it so I can get it to the homie to start on the mural. Dropin off the interior today!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 3 2011, 08:55 AM~20005385
> *Man... From another planet! Naw I went back to OT... Interesting topics... But some are like WTF!? ha ha!
> *


:werd: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 4 2011, 07:34 AM~20013353
> *:biggrin:  yeah I just got back on the lac in the last few days working on the trunk fillin minor dents, priming, blocking , priming blocking till that shits flat so I can get base over it so I can get it to the homie to start on the mural. Dropin off the interior today!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

now thats some good progress :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 4 2011, 06:34 AM~20013353
> *:biggrin:  yeah I just got back on the lac in the last few days working on the trunk fillin minor dents, priming, blocking , priming blocking till that shits flat so I can get base over it so I can get it to the homie to start on the mural. Dropin off the interior today!
> 
> *


you got the pics u want already?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Mar 4 2011, 06:07 PM~20016957
> *you got the pics u want already?
> *



yeah I got some. you want me to email you? Ill just send you some ideas of the mural and let you run wit it! Dropped off the interior wit Aimous today. Coo cat!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Off to the Interior shop! :wow: Pillow Tops!! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: looks rough but when its done, its gonna be clean as fuck! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Mar 3 2011, 04:31 PM~20008735
> *ttt clean badass build
> *



thanks homie!


----------



## Pure Perfection

:thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 4 2011, 09:28 PM~20017080
> *Off to the Interior shop!  :wow:  Pillow Tops!! :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  looks rough but when its done, its gonna be clean as fuck!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## brayz

missed breakfast n lunch two piss breaks,one smoke to find out this is gonna be 1 bad ass caddy when its done :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by brayz_@Mar 5 2011, 03:17 PM~20022899
> *missed breakfast n lunch two piss breaks,one smoke to find out this is gonna be 1 bad ass caddy when its done :thumbsup:
> *


went from start to current point in thread n couldnt walk away? :biggrin: 



i know that interior gonna come out sick but please tell me theres gonna be some different color for at least accent and not just all red on the interior,your frame is deadly sick lets keep the flow throughout bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by brayz_@Mar 5 2011, 03:17 PM~20022899
> *missed breakfast n lunch two piss breaks,one smoke to find out this is gonna be 1 bad ass caddy when its done :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :0 :biggrin: thx bro!


----------



## JESSES78CADDY

wow.. one hell of a build  lots of shiny stuff :wow:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 5 2011, 03:34 PM~20022995
> *went from start to current point in thread n couldnt walk away?  :biggrin:
> i know that interior gonna come out sick but please tell me theres gonna be some different color for at least accent and not just all red on the interior,your frame is deadly sick lets keep the flow throughout bro  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Sorry to disappoint you bro but the interior is gonna be traditional red on red. Errrything red, red stitching, red pipings, red embroidery. Red Suede headliner. Thinkin about wraping all the plastics and dash wit red suede! :wow:


----------



## midwestcoast

:wave:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by JESSES78CADDY_@Mar 5 2011, 09:14 PM~20024807
> *wow.. one hell of a build   lots of shiny stuff  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:biggrin:


----------



## REY DEL BARRIO

I don't usually post on here but this is a badass build. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by REY DEL BARRIO_@Mar 6 2011, 12:16 AM~20025791
> *I don't usually post on here but this is a badass build. Keep up the good work.
> *


Thx homie! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 5 2011, 09:26 PM~20024877
> *Sorry to disappoint you bro but the interior is gonna be traditional red on red. Errrything red, red stitching, red pipings, red embroidery. Red Suede headliner. Thinkin about wraping all the plastics and dash wit red suede!  :wow:
> *


ah got ya :biggrin: no disappointment here bro,i have a feelin there gonna be enough woodgrain inside to really make it pop :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 6 2011, 03:41 PM~20028868
> *ah got ya  :biggrin: no disappointment here bro,i have a feelin there gonna be enough woodgrain inside to really make it pop  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 6 2011, 08:49 PM~20031138
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## kasem1963

didnt you say you were painting the woodgrain also?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Mar 7 2011, 06:49 AM~20033231
> *didnt you say you were painting the woodgrain also?
> *


:wow:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Mar 7 2011, 03:49 AM~20033231
> *didnt you say you were painting the woodgrain also?
> *



:wow: :uh: fuck no. Not a fan of painted grain! need to keep the luxurious feel. need the grain to match the Nardi. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 7 2011, 10:27 PM~20039357
> *:wow:  :uh:  fuck no. Not a fan of painted grain! need to keep the luxurious feel. need the grain to match the Nardi.  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

calm down i was just clownin haha.


----------



## jspekdc2

hows that paint laying down bro??


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Mar 8 2011, 12:15 AM~20039826
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> calm down i was just clownin haha.
> *



Man don't clown about painting the grain on a caddy! Sensitive subject. Lol! :roflmao: :roflmao: Fleetwoods ain't no hot rod! Trunk will be delivered to u by weds primed and based. Sent u a bunch of pics for the mural! Work ur magic! (no ****) Ha ha


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Mar 8 2011, 01:05 AM~20040171
> *hows that paint laying down bro??
> *


Man im learning bro! It's coming ok. I learn more shit erryday about painting and bodywork. Alot of the learning is from fuckin up! Lol! Wasted alot of material. Sometimes i see shit and get lazy to fix it cause its so time consuming. But i fix it. No cuttin corners on bodywork. Need that flat straight bodyline. Thanks for all the tech support bro!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 8 2011, 02:27 AM~20039357
> *:wow:  :uh:  fuck no. Not a fan of painted grain! need to keep the luxurious feel. need the grain to match the Nardi.  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


When my car is done Im going to take all my pieces and get them sent out to be redone. Im not feeling the paint too much either. But it gets me on the road for right now :happysad:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2011, 08:14 AM~20041209
> *When my car is done Im going to take all my pieces and get them sent out to be redone. Im not feeling the paint too much either. But it gets me on the road for right now :happysad:
> *


Yeah bro. It comes down to preference. some peeps like the painted woodgrain. I think it looks coo on a coupe and not a fleetwood if ur going for that sport or hot rod feel. :biggrin: just my .02


----------



## chtrone

Is this damn car done yet?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 8 2011, 11:27 AM~20041299
> *Yeah bro. It comes down to preference. some peeps like the painted woodgrain. I think it looks coo on a coupe and not a fleetwood if ur going for that sport or hot rod feel.  :biggrin:  just my .02
> *


yeah I know, In my head it looked different but I think actually doing it I would half to say that Cadillac knew what they were doing :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Mar 8 2011, 05:40 PM~20045006
> *Is this damn car done yet?
> *


Fuk no! :twak: :scrutinize: :loco:  It's hella work for one guy to do. That's a big ass boat! Time consuming ass work. Ur shit done yet!?! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## klownin530

ne updated piks homie..? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 8 2011, 07:45 AM~20041105
> *Man im learning bro! It's coming ok. I learn more shit erryday about painting and bodywork. Alot of the learning is from fuckin up! Lol! Wasted alot of material. Sometimes i see shit and get lazy to fix it cause its so time consuming. But i fix it. No cuttin corners on bodywork. Need that flat straight bodyline. Thanks for all the tech support bro!
> *


:thumbsup: sometime the best way to learn is to get out there n do it  :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by klownin530_@Mar 9 2011, 01:49 AM~20047726
> *ne updated piks homie..?  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 8 2011, 06:27 PM~20045448
> *yeah I know, In my head it looked different but I think actually doing it I would half to say that Cadillac knew what they were doing :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *




Just get some 90 woodgrain to replace the 80's and call it a day!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 8 2011, 11:03 PM~20047867
> *Just get some 90 woodgrain to replace the 80's and call it a day!
> *


thats a great idea,or keep your 80s cluster n get you a 90 dash :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

JUst curious what kind of headers are you using for your motor cuz I just bought sum bloc huggers and They don't fit be cuz my cross member is wrapped


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 9 2011, 02:03 AM~20047867
> *Just get some 90 woodgrain to replace the 80's and call it a day!
> *


thinking of just getting it redone by the water graphics place


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 9 2011, 06:02 AM~20049095
> *JUst curious what kind of headers are you using for your motor cuz I just bought sum bloc huggers and They don't fit be cuz my cross member is wrapped
> *


Imma run the long tube headers. The headers that sweeps back. My block huggers hit my engine mount too. Long tubes are what ur gonna have to run also.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 9 2011, 09:14 AM~20049972
> *thinking of just getting it redone by the water graphics place
> *



Is that the place that has a sheet of graphics in a water tank and they just dip it to get the graphics on the plastics?


----------



## ricardo labrador

cant wait to see your car done bro. im saw u say ur doing all red guts :thumbsup: , thats what im doing with mine too. that interior is gonan look nice. keep up the good work homie.


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 9 2011, 09:43 AM~20050162
> *Imma run the   long tube headers. The headers that sweeps back. My block huggers hit my engine mount too. Long tubes are what ur gonna have to run also.
> *


yea that succs I hate that cuz they looked Damn good


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 8 2011, 11:15 PM~20047977
> *thats a great idea,or keep your 80s cluster n get you a 90 dash  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

YOU GOING TO KILL THE NW WITH THIS 1!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 5 2011, 03:34 PM~20022995
> *went from start to current point in thread n couldnt walk away?  :biggrin:
> i know that interior gonna come out sick but please tell me theres gonna be some different color for at least accent and not just all red on the interior,your frame is deadly sick lets keep the flow throughout bro  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



here you go Vengence on how the interior should look when its done.  red wit the woodgrain and Nardi  



:wow: :wow:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 9 2011, 11:26 AM~20050844
> *cant wait to see your car done bro. im saw u say ur doing all red guts  :thumbsup: , thats what im doing with mine too. that interior is gonan look nice. keep up the good work homie.
> *



thx homie!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## klownin530

HO-LAWN-THUN....y u chop ur top *****..? :uh: :uh: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SICBSTRD

any updates...need some motivation to get back on my fleet :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 9 2011, 01:45 PM~20051738
> *yea that succs I hate that cuz they looked Damn good
> *



Yeah. The long tubes looks good too.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 9 2011, 04:02 PM~20052663
> *YOU GOING TO KILL THE NW WITH THIS 1!!
> *


Thx brotha! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

going to dodge the rain today and get those pieces for you. I had to hollow out my allen head wrench to work


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 9 2011, 04:01 PM~20052655
> *:wow:  :0
> *


great minds think alike? :biggrin: 

and tj's ragrice has a sick interior i can imagine yours


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by klownin530_@Mar 9 2011, 09:30 PM~20055258
> *HO-LAWN-THUN....y u chop ur top *****..?  :uh:  :uh:  :wow:  :wow:
> *




:dunno: what u talkin about foo!?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Mar 9 2011, 10:45 PM~20056040
> *any updates...need some motivation to get back on my fleet  :biggrin:
> *


Man still working on the body work. Boring part. I'll post up pics this weekend.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 10 2011, 10:28 AM~20057656
> *:dunno:  what u talkin about foo!?
> *


x2


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 10 2011, 05:49 AM~20057354
> *going to dodge the rain today and get those pieces for you. I had to hollow out my allen head wrench to work
> *



Which peices?! :biggrin: :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 10 2011, 07:31 AM~20057669
> *Man still working on the body work. Boring part. I'll post up pics this weekend.
> *


turn on and up some good tunes n just let the music move ya bro :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

any new pics


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 10 2011, 09:34 AM~20058369
> *turn on and up some good tunes n just let the music move ya bro  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 10 2011, 10:31 AM~20058785
> *any new pics
> *



I'll post some of the body work this weekend...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 10 2011, 06:57 AM~20057502
> *great minds think alike?  :biggrin:
> 
> and tj's ragrice has a sick interior i can imagine yours
> *


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 10 2011, 10:39 AM~20057708
> *Which peices?! :biggrin:  :0
> *


the door chromes you need


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 10 2011, 10:46 PM~20064620
> *the door chromes you need
> *


 :0  :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 10 2011, 10:44 PM~20064606
> *
> *


is it gettin a lil soggy up there bro? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 11 2011, 11:12 AM~20067885
> *is it gettin a lil soggy up there bro?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



He'll yeah bro! been rainy and windy as fuck! Was gonna work on the lac but the wind was too crazy!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 10 2011, 02:37 AM~20056502
> *Thx brotha!  :biggrin:
> *


yo get at this dude for the sills !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20044355


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 11 2011, 09:13 PM~20071878
> *He'll yeah bro! been rainy and windy as fuck! Was gonna work on the lac but the wind was too crazy!
> *


ah so you got to see what its like for me with no cover on a good day around here huh? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

its all good bro i got my daily back on the road,first words out of my roommates mouth when i bring it home "oh shit you became a *******" i was fuckin soaked pretty much but the new radiator is in and im drivin that beast :biggrin: 

now to get to the fleetwood and get some work done to it,first have to move it under cover so i can have dry ground to lay on when working on it :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 13 2011, 07:47 PM~20083801
> *ah so you got to see what its like for me with no cover on a good day around here huh?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> its all good bro i got my daily back on the road,first words out of my roommates mouth when i bring it home "oh shit you became a *******" i was fuckin soaked pretty much but the new radiator is in and im drivin that beast  :biggrin:
> 
> now to get to the fleetwood and get some work done to it,first have to move it under cover so i can have dry ground to lay on when working on it :biggrin:
> *



Yep. That's the NW for ya!


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 14 2011, 07:43 AM~20086989
> *Yep. That's the NW for ya!
> *


X2


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 14 2011, 07:43 AM~20086989
> *Yep. That's the NW for ya!
> *


yup


----------



## kasem1963

:wave:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Mar 14 2011, 07:12 PM~20091640
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh man. Training Day MC flyin the plaque already huh? Lol


----------



## legacylac

Im Liking the red on red, Can't wait to see this.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 14 2011, 08:11 PM~20092267
> *Im Liking the red on red, Can't wait to see this.
> *



Thx brotha! Got my sunroof? Lol!


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 14 2011, 08:11 PM~20092267
> *Im Liking the red on red, Can't wait to see this.
> *


What color is goin on that six pho Brandon?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 14 2011, 10:51 PM~20092086
> *Oh man. Training Day MC flyin the plaque already huh? Lol
> *


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 16 2011, 09:06 PM~20109962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sam is a fucking boater!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUIC'D64

ttt i dont think i seen a all red coupe yet :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Mar 16 2011, 09:14 PM~20110031
> *Sam is a fucking boater!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :twak:  fuk u CHEETO! lol!


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 4 2011, 06:28 PM~20017080
> *Off to the Interior shop!  :wow:  Pillow Tops!! :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  looks rough but when its done, its gonna be clean as fuck!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 who's doin ur seats?


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by JUIC'D64_@Mar 16 2011, 09:46 PM~20110423
> *ttt i dont think i seen a all red coupe yet  :thumbsup:
> *



Me niether. Seen red on red four door... None brougham coupe red on red.


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 16 2011, 10:44 PM~20110938
> * who's doin ur seats?
> *



The homie Aimous at Central Family Upholstry in Skyway. :biggrin: he done a few of the homies ride. Does good shit.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 17 2011, 12:34 PM~20113013
> *The homie Aimous at Central Family Upholstry in Skyway.  :biggrin:  he done a few of the homies ride. Does good shit.
> *


pics or it didnt happen :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kasem1963

heres your training day MC with 16 switches Sam :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Mar 17 2011, 11:02 AM~20113502-->
> 
> 
> 
> pics or it didnt happen  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's the interior that Aimouse did Kak on the homies MC! thx Keo!
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kasem1963_@Mar 17 2011, 07:51 PM~20117245
> *heres your training day MC with 16 switches Sam :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Mar 17 2011, 07:51 PM~20117245
> *heres your training day MC with 16 switches Sam :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol to the" micheal jackson number ones" :0 , int looks clean.


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador_@Mar 17 2011, 07:12 PM~20117504
> *lol to the" micheal jackson number ones" :0 , int looks clean.
> *


lol, it was a gift from the homie that i bought the dvd player from,


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Mar 17 2011, 08:14 PM~20117533
> *lol, it was a gift from the homie that i bought the dvd player from,
> *



lol! yeah right... i saw you buy that at Walmart.. ha ha!! need to get that ugly steering wheel out and get that Nardi in the MC!


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Mar 17 2011, 08:14 PM~20117533
> *lol, it was a gift from the homie that i bought the dvd player from,
> *


not a bad deal i guess, buy a dvd player get a free MJ cd. ha ha ha.


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 17 2011, 08:17 PM~20117560
> *lol! yeah right... i saw you buy that at Walmart.. ha ha!! need to get that ugly steering wheel out and get that Nardi in the MC!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , and yeah i agree NARDI is very much needed :biggrin: .


----------



## midwestcoast

:wave:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Some progress on the trunk lid... tryin to get it done so the homie Keo can do the mural on it.... :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 



DA and Blocking.....





















First coat of POLY Primer...that shit sprays on thick!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Applied some guide coat...


----------



## kasem1963

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 17 2011, 07:17 PM~20117560
> *lol! yeah right... i saw you buy that at Walmart.. ha ha!! need to get that ugly steering wheel out and get that Nardi in the MC!
> *



speak for yourself :roflmao: pick one


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The weapon of choice Dura-Block LOOOONG Block...(no ****) :biggrin: 


































The low Spots......









































Took it down till it was Flat....


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Did the Poly Primer 2 times... and blocked... then laid the 2k primer....











































Laid the red base... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 17 2011, 11:50 PM~20117858
> *Did the Poly Primer 2 times... and blocked... then laid the 2k primer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid the red base... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


progress looking good bro!!!!


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Mar 16 2011, 07:58 PM~20109218
> *What color is goin on that six pho Brandon?
> *


63, its going an inferno red, I think thats the name of it


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Mar 17 2011, 08:37 PM~20117744
> *speak for yourself  :roflmao:  pick one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the top one! get that shit refinished and throw it in that biatch! :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 17 2011, 09:03 PM~20118016
> *63, its going an inferno red, I think thats the name of it
> *


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 17 2011, 09:03 PM~20118016
> *63, its going an inferno red, I think thats the name of it
> *




RED IS THE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  good choice! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 17 2011, 08:30 PM~20117674
> *:wave:
> *



waddup bro! ur Lac is commin out clean! wish i was that far in my build!


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 17 2011, 07:50 PM~20117858
> *Did the Poly Primer 2 times... and blocked... then laid the 2k primer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid the red base... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good progress :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador

man your moving quick... the progress on your car is awesome, your puttin' down homie. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 17 2011, 09:02 PM~20117998
> *progress looking good bro!!!!
> *



Thx bro! Where's my parts!?  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb

Lovin this build.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Mar 17 2011, 11:34 PM~20119206
> *good progress :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

ok seeing good progress,keep it up bro


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by ricardo labrador+Mar 18 2011, 12:03 AM~20119306-->
> 
> 
> 
> man your moving quick... the progress on your car is awesome, your puttin' down homie. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thx brother! Man not moving fast enough! have allot more bodywork to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chaddyb_@Mar 18 2011, 09:04 AM~20121030
> *Lovin this build.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 17 2011, 11:01 PM~20119084
> *waddup bro! ur Lac is commin out clean! wish i was that far in my build!
> *


well to tell you the truth you inspired me to redo my frame ova cuz my car was put together I just broke it bacc down and redid it in three weeks but urs is comin out real nice and your makin good time...keep up the good work :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

*real nice build !!* :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACSAM

This Fleet is SOLID!! Lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 18 2011, 02:07 PM~20122928
> *ok seeing good progress,keep it up bro
> *



thx brotha! weather is gettin betta, betta be workin on that lac!


----------



## mypham64

dammm....Looking GOOD SO FAR !!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 18 2011, 04:49 PM~20123893
> *well to tell you the truth you inspired me to redo my frame ova cuz my car was put together I just broke it bacc down and redid it in three weeks but urs is comin out real nice and your makin good time...keep up the good work :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Thanks brotha! These build threads On lil will do that to u. :biggrin: Inspire u to redo shit! Ha ha! But ur shits comin out nice.


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 17 2011, 07:50 PM~20117858
> *Did the Poly Primer 2 times... and blocked... then laid the 2k primer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOMIE THAT SHIT LOOKS WET !!! REAL NICE IS'T A PERL COLOR OR JUST A GOOD CLEAR u USE ????!!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 17 2011, 09:50 PM~20117858
> *Did the Poly Primer 2 times... and blocked... then laid the 2k primer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laid the red base... :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 19 2011, 11:27 AM~20128703
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Thanks brotha! These build threads On lil will do that to u.  :biggrin:  Inspire u to redo shit! Ha ha! But ur shits comin out nice.
> *


YEA TRUE THAT...AND UH THANX FAM THA INSPIRATION :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by mypham64_@Mar 19 2011, 11:15 AM~20128637
> *dammm....Looking GOOD SO FAR !!!!!!!
> *


Thx my! Only 4 posts huh? Lol :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Mar 19 2011, 11:33 AM~20128741
> *HOMIE THAT SHIT LOOKS WET !!! REAL NICE IS'T A PERL COLOR OR JUST A GOOD CLEAR u USE ????!!
> *



It's just base. I took the pic after I shot it so it was wet. Ha ha! Its just a red base no pearls.


----------



## KAKALAK

:naughty:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 19 2011, 12:37 PM~20129106
> *Lookin good :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *



:wave: waddup Lakn!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 18 2011, 07:51 PM~20125148
> *thx brotha! weather is gettin betta, betta be workin on that lac!
> *


which one? :biggrin: 

im waitin on parts for the fleetwood,still gotta get ahold of my buddy see how much he can get my slipyolk done for


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 20 2011, 11:08 AM~20134287
> *:wave:  waddup Lakn!
> *


Not too much, the weather is startin to look nice up here, won't be long before I pull my bish back outta storage. How's that moon comin homie?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2011, 10:22 AM~20134356
> *which one?  :biggrin:
> 
> im waitin on parts for the fleetwood,still gotta get ahold of my buddy see how much he can get my slipyolk done for
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## jspekdc2

you get some work done yesterday?? its was nice out for once..


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 20 2011, 01:05 PM~20135169
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Mar 20 2011, 01:08 PM~20135190
> *you get some work done yesterday?? its was nice out for once..
> *


He sure as he'll didn't drop off that trunk to get a mural done, lol


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 20 2011, 12:16 PM~20134929
> *Not too much, the weather is startin to look nice up here, won't be long before I pull my bish back outta storage. How's that moon comin homie?
> *


Haven't started on it yet. Abouta pik up a Gold 42" in Portland soon. :wow: then I think we found someone to install for a decent price.


----------



## Systamatik

one of the most inspiring builds i've witnessed on LIL. one day my bucket coupe shall be 5% as nice as yours homie.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jspekdc2

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Mar 20 2011, 01:51 PM~20135394
> *He sure as he'll didn't drop off that trunk to get a mural done, lol
> *


hahha o come onnn.. :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 20 2011, 03:18 PM~20135870
> *Haven't started on it yet. Abouta pik up a Gold 42" in Portland soon.  :wow:  then I think we found someone to install for a decent price.
> *


----------



## fatassAHM

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 19 2011, 12:37 PM~20129106
> *Lookin good :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


YEA DOGG HAVENT SEEN YOUR THREAD IN A MINUTE, LOOKIN GOOD THOUGH HOMIE LOVE THAT BACK YARD BOOGIE :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Mar 20 2011, 01:51 PM~20135394
> *He sure as he'll didn't drop off that trunk to get a mural done, lol
> *



:angry:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by Systamatik_@Mar 20 2011, 05:30 PM~20136775
> *one of the most inspiring builds i've witnessed on LIL. one day my bucket coupe shall be 5% as nice as yours homie.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: Thx homie! I appreciate it.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by fatassAHM_@Mar 21 2011, 12:42 PM~20143092
> *YEA DOGG HAVENT SEEN YOUR THREAD IN A MINUTE, LOOKIN GOOD THOUGH HOMIE LOVE THAT BACK YARD BOOGIE  :biggrin:
> *



Thx bro! Welcome back! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm: hmm no progress pics :sprint:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 20 2011, 04:18 PM~20135870
> *Haven't started on it yet. Abouta pik up a Gold 42" in Portland soon.  :wow:  then I think we found someone to install for a decent price.
> *


Gold :cheesy: 
Good shit, it'll look real purdy in there :yes:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 21 2011, 12:48 PM~20143127
> *:angry:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Mar 21 2011, 05:16 PM~20144969
> *Gold  :cheesy:
> Good shit, it'll look real purdy in there :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: ur sunroof looks big. Is that a 44" or 42"? (no ****) lol


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 21 2011, 05:03 PM~20144848
> *:nicoderm: hmm no progress pics  :sprint:
> *


  none. Been cleaning my work area and getin more organized. Got shit errrywhere. Looks like a bomb blew up in my port. Lol!


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 21 2011, 09:18 PM~20147303
> *:biggrin:  ur sunroof looks big. Is that a 44" or 42"? (no ****) lol
> *


I think his is a 42"


thats who damn near talked me thru my DIY install too :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 21 2011, 09:18 PM~20147303
> *:biggrin:  ur sunroof looks big. Is that a 44" or 42"? (no ****) lol
> *


have him install yours :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 22 2011, 09:25 AM~20150795
> *I think his is a 42"
> thats who damn near talked me thru my DIY install too :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I PM'd Lacn. He told me to f%#!ck off! Lol! Naw he used a skin. I'm Thinkin u had a skin also for ur roof? Imma have to do flanges.


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 20 2011, 02:18 PM~20135870
> *Haven't started on it yet. Abouta pik up a Gold 42" in Portland soon.  :wow:  then I think we found someone to install for a decent price.
> *


  let me know whos gonna do yours? trying to get a smaller one put in on mine


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 22 2011, 08:43 PM~20156440
> *Yeah I PM'd Lacn. He told me to f%#!ck off! Lol! Naw he used a skin. I'm Thinkin u had a skin also for ur roof? Imma have to do flanges.
> *


yea I did....what did your roof come out of might be able to get you a skin


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 22 2011, 10:45 PM~20157679
> * let me know whos gonna do yours? trying to get a smaller one put in on mine
> *



Waddup Alex! Yo I'll be up in Portland April 1st weekend for that auto swap meet. I'll pick up the roof then. I'll let u know about the installer.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Mar 22 2011, 11:23 PM~20157897
> *yea I did....what did your roof come out of might be able to get you a skin
> *



I believe it's out of a Lincoln. Let me know if u have a skin for it or know someone selling it bro! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 23 2011, 07:34 AM~20159148
> *I believe it's out of a Lincoln. Let me know if u have a skin for it or know someone selling it bro!  :biggrin:
> *


which Lincoln I need the year and model


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## vengence

sounds like progress comin fast big homie


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 23 2011, 06:31 AM~20159137
> *Waddup Alex! Yo I'll be up in Portland April 1st weekend for that auto swap meet. I'll pick up the roof then. I'll let u know about the installer.
> *


right on man  the guy i got it from never told me the year or make that it came from :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## vengence

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:drama:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Nice build cant wait to see it on the streets :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 25 2011, 11:28 AM~20178288
> *Nice build cant wait to see it on the streets  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Mar 25 2011, 11:28 AM~20178288
> *Nice build cant wait to see it on the streets  :thumbsup:
> *



thx bro! Nice 61 u buildin! Can't wait to see THAT one on the streets!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 25 2011, 11:43 AM~20178382
> *x2  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: you goin to that swap meet in Portland?


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 22 2011, 11:31 PM~20157940
> *uffin:
> *


:wow: ur avatar is killer bro! Lol!


----------



## midwestcoast

:wave: :biggrin: ITS THE YEAR OF THE BROUGHAMS!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 25 2011, 09:40 PM~20182736
> *:wave:  :biggrin: ITS THE YEAR OF THE BROUGHAMS!!!!
> *



:yes: :h5: or atleast frame off Broughams!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 25 2011, 06:55 PM~20181221
> *:wave:  you goin to that swap meet in Portland?
> *


no,have to work   

off sunday but get off at 6am,so my ass gonna be out cold till bout 10am then headin over to powwow goin on with tribe i live by to see some friends and check it out


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Mar 25 2011, 09:51 PM~20182812
> *:yes:  :h5:  or atleast frame off Broughams!
> *


 :yes: YESSIR


----------



## vengence

hope you out there puttin in work on your caddy bro


----------



## regal ryda

:thumbsup:


----------



## SICBSTRD

any updates??


----------



## klownin530

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Apr 1 2011, 05:34 PM~20238365
> *any updates??
> *



x63 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 26 2011, 10:53 AM~20185634
> *hope you out there puttin in work on your caddy bro
> *



Been Tryin bro! Hittin a brick wall wit the body work. :angry:


----------



## midwestcoast




----------



## $$bigjoker$$

how long is ur durablock homes? because i want to buy a few myself and need the long one too


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 1 2011, 10:03 PM~20240385
> *Been Tryin bro! Hittin a brick wall wit the body work.  :angry:
> *


damn :wow: how so?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Apr 2 2011, 06:00 AM~20241551
> *how long is ur durablock homes? because i want to buy a few myself and need the long one too
> *


It's the 30" block. I believe it's the longest one they make.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 2 2011, 01:14 PM~20242961
> *damn :wow:  how so?
> *


Just too much work. The homies that does bodywork barely has time. Its commin along tho... Slowly... I had the doors fenders and hood blasted to bare metal and just epoxy primed it. Then onto filler work. I'll post pics later.


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 2 2011, 05:28 PM~20244254
> *Just too much work. The homies that does bodywork barely has time. Its commin along tho... Slowly... I had the doors fenders and hood blasted to bare metal and just epoxy primed it. Then onto filler work. I'll post pics later.
> *


nice meeting you and your boy today, keep me posted on the roof installs


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 2 2011, 06:28 PM~20244254
> *Just too much work. The homies that does bodywork barely has time. Its commin along tho... Slowly... I had the doors fenders and hood blasted to bare metal and just epoxy primed it. Then onto filler work. I'll post pics later.
> *


yeah body work can be hella tedious(sp) but in the end all that hard work pays off,and yes there will be times you think your eyes are messing with you :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 2 2011, 10:43 PM~20245871
> *nice meeting you and your boy today, keep me posted on the roof installs
> *


Pho sho! Nice to u meet u too homie


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 2 2011, 09:22 PM~20244237
> *It's the 30" block. I believe it's the longest one they make.
> *


I dont think you have one flat surface that you would use that 30" besides your rear quarters and your doors. But It seems excessive to use that length of block when an 16-24" block would get the same results :dunno:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 2 2011, 10:43 PM~20245871
> *nice meeting you and your boy today, keep me posted on the roof installs
> *



Yezzir! Good lookin out on the roof! Hit me up when ever ur in Seattle bro.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 3 2011, 02:51 AM~20246702
> *yeah body work can be hella tedious(sp) but in the end all that hard work pays off,and yes there will be times you think your eyes are messing with you  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 3 2011, 12:59 PM~20248537
> *I dont think you have one flat surface that you would use that 30" besides your rear quarters and your doors. But It seems excessive to use that length of block when an 16-24" block would get the same results :dunno:
> *


The bigger the better! More coverage! Kak u own a caddy. U know this motha is a big beast! U can use this on the whole car besides the front fenders. Plus I have different sizes for smaller areas.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 3 2011, 02:28 PM~20249034
> *
> *


is it time to get the sawzall out yet :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 3 2011, 05:35 PM~20249079
> *The bigger the better! More coverage! Kak u own a caddy. U know this motha is a big beast! U can use this on the whole car besides the front fenders. Plus I have different sizes for smaller areas.
> *


yeah, but I still think its excessive :happysad:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 3 2011, 09:09 PM~20251722
> *is it time to get the sawzall out yet  :biggrin:
> *


trusting you with a sawzall,might be dangerous :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

:roflmao: :roflmao: 










nah i aint that bad lol


----------



## chtrone

TTT!


----------



## vengence

Any updates?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 10 2011, 03:48 PM~20304179
> *Any updates?
> *


x2 :wow:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 10 2011, 04:29 PM~20305081
> *x2 :wow:
> *


cmon slacker, put up some progress pictures.... :biggrin:


----------



## dtysthriderz

TTMFT


----------



## vengence

anythin new big homie or you get lost inside your shop?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 10 2011, 07:57 PM~20305214
> *cmon slacker, put up some progress pictures.... :biggrin:
> *


I did :dunno:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 11 2011, 09:08 PM~20315660
> *I did :dunno:
> *


read under my avi homie :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 11 2011, 07:46 PM~20314654
> *anythin new big homie or you get lost inside your shop?
> *


Waddup fellas! Man I just did some filler work. Those aren't fun pictures to post. Lol! Who wants to see a primered door and fenders with filler?  :run: lol. I'll post some later of the bodywork.

:inout: :fuq: :chuck:  :shhh: man didn't know about these new icons. Layitlow comin up! Lol!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 10 2011, 04:29 PM~20305081
> *x2 :wow:
> *


I'd prolly have some updates as soon u ship out my parts Kak! Lol! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 11 2011, 11:24 PM~20316945
> *Waddup fellas! Man I just did some filler work. Those aren't fun pictures to post. Lol! Who wants to see a primered door and fenders with filler?    :run:  lol. I'll post some later of the bodywork.
> 
> :inout:  :fuq:  :chuck:    :shhh:  man didn't know about these new icons. Layitlow comin up!  Lol!
> *


lol so it is progress and you did get lost in your shop huh? :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 11 2011, 11:24 PM~20316945
> *Waddup fellas! Man I just did some filler work. Those aren't fun pictures to post. Lol! Who wants to see a primered door and fenders with filler?    :run:  lol. I'll post some later of the bodywork.
> 
> :inout:  :fuq:  :chuck:    :shhh:  man didn't know about these new icons. Layitlow comin up!  Lol!
> *


:fuq:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Apr 12 2011, 09:12 PM~20324840
> *:fuq:
> *


 :fuq: u bish! Where's the phone # foo!!?


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 12 2011, 09:40 PM~20325174
> *:fuq:  u bish! Where's the phone # foo!!?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Brandon, can u pm the number to the roof guy


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Apr 13 2011, 08:53 PM~20333934
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Brandon, can u pm the number to the roof guy
> *


ill text you tomorrow


----------



## vengence

thanks guys,after workin a double at work today (7am to 11pm) yall gave me the laugh i needed.


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 13 2011, 11:23 PM~20335403
> *ill text you tomorrow
> *


Thx bro, hopefully they can work something out.


----------



## vengence

any updates?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 16 2011, 04:14 AM~20350871
> *any updates?
> *


x2


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 16 2011, 04:31 AM~20351120
> *x2
> *


x88 
x94 
:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 16 2011, 01:14 AM~20350871
> *any updates?
> *



Still Workin on it bro. Haven't had time to DL The pics onto my pc. Plus this cold ass weather gives me no motivation!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 16 2011, 11:16 AM~20352412
> *Still Workin on it bro. Haven't had time to DL The pics onto my pc. Plus this cold ass weather gives me no motivation!
> *


fuck tell me bout it :angry: i went to put a trim piece on and bout froze my ass off cause where its at we get the wind right off the river as well and holy fuck is it cold :chuck: 

i know you puttin in work just keep your head up and keep at it bro


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 13 2011, 11:23 PM~20335403
> *ill text you tomorrow
> *



Good Lookin out bro! Talked to ur boy Kai. Coo cat. Imma be dropin off my lac to him in the nxt couple weeks to get the gold 42" roof in! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 16 2011, 11:20 AM~20352424
> *fuck tell me bout it  :angry: i went to put a trim piece on and bout froze my ass off cause where its at we get the wind right off the river as well and holy fuck is it cold  :chuck:
> 
> i know you puttin in work just keep your head up and keep at it bro
> *


 :yes: :h5: :run:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 16 2011, 11:24 AM~20352442
> *Good Lookin out bro! Talked to ur boy Kai. Coo cat. Imma be dropin off my lac to him in the nxt couple weeks to get the gold 42" roof in! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hey i know kai :biggrin: 

i know his work as well     

my seville,prez's monte,prez's son's monte,prez's expedition,and maybe some patterns on my fleetwood   

he also not to far down the road from me :biggrin: :biggrin: literally at most 15 minutes and thats with traffic


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 16 2011, 11:27 AM~20352454
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> hey i know kai  :biggrin:
> 
> i know his work as well
> 
> my seville,prez's monte,prez's son's monte,prez's expedition,and maybe some patterns on my fleetwood
> 
> he also not to far down the road from me  :biggrin:  :biggrin: literally at most 15 minutes and thats with traffic
> *



Coo coo. Yep the lac is gonna do some traveling to Lacey to get her brains blown out!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 16 2011, 11:31 AM~20352464
> *Coo coo. Yep the lac is gonna do some traveling to Lacey to get her brains blown out!
> *


pm sent bro sounds like the homie really gettin some work stacked up :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 16 2011, 11:33 AM~20352469
> *pm sent bro sounds like the homie really gettin some work stacked up  :biggrin:
> *


Got ur pm bro! I'll hit u up when I'm down there Dropin off the lac. I might be down there just for a min then prolly off to Portland to drop off my stainless to scooby for polish work. Killin 2 birds wit one stone! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 16 2011, 11:37 AM~20352488
> *Got ur pm bro! I'll hit u up when I'm down there Dropin off the lac. I might be down there just for a min then prolly off to Portland to drop off my stainless to scooby for polish work. Killin 2 birds wit one stone! :biggrin:
> *


i feel ya on that bro,im off sun n mon just gotta take nephew to work so im clear those days might be in nisqually valley off exit 116 puttin in some work on the fleetwood soon though :0


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Some mics parts sent to Black Magic to get chromed....


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Gold 42" I picked up! :wow: :wow: :wow:  gotta clean it up a bit, grease the tracks and blast the surface rust and por 15 it. Sold the other roof I bought....


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 16 2011, 11:24 AM~20352442
> *Good Lookin out bro! Talked to ur boy Kai. Coo cat. Imma be dropin off my lac to him in the nxt couple weeks to get the gold 42" roof in! :0  :biggrin:
> *


I might have to start getting commisions :biggrin: ,hey get me a few pics when your down there.


----------



## legacylac

Hey text me the info on the polisher also.I got alot of stuff to get done


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 20 2011, 08:55 PM~20385820
> *Hey text me the info on the polisher also.I got alot of stuff to get done
> *



I dont have ur # bro. Ill get it to Cheeto and have him txt u. The dude is really decently priced.


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 20 2011, 08:55 PM~20385820
> *Hey text me the info on the polisher also.I got alot of stuff to get done
> *


I got u Brandon, txt or call u tomorrow bro.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Some parts blasted...


Core Support ready for paint and chrome parts!






















Fender support...


----------



## SICBSTRD

:thumbsup: good to see some updates :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 20 2011, 09:17 PM~20385468
> *Gold 42" I picked up!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:    gotta clean it up a bit, grease the tracks and blast the surface rust and por 15 it. Sold the other roof I bought....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck yea, that's gonna look good in there :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Apr 21 2011, 09:10 AM~20388491
> *:thumbsup: good to see some updates  :biggrin:
> *


Not much. But somethin...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 21 2011, 10:51 AM~20389130
> *Fuck yea, that's gonna look good in there :thumbsup: :yes:
> *




:thumbsup: :yes: waddup Lacn!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Dent pulled, filled and first round of primer....
























Sand Blasted, Filled and Primed....


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Fenders blasted, filled and primed... ready to block...


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe+Apr 21 2011, 08:08 PM~20392602-->
> 
> 
> 
> Door filled and first round of primer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand Blasted, Filled and Primed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 08:13 PM~20392646
> *Fenders blasted, filled and primed... ready to block...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 21 2011, 08:03 PM~20392576
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  waddup Lacn!
> *


Not too much homie, gonna be breakin out my lac on Monday from storage :cheesy: 

Looks like you've been gettin down, that bodywork is lookin good :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 21 2011, 07:08 PM~20392602
> *Door filled and first round of primer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand Blasted, Filled and Primed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKN GUD :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 22 2011, 03:16 AM~20394826
> *LOOKN GUD :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK

I thought you were doing the 90??? I see the molding holes are gone :wow:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 22 2011, 04:44 PM~20398249
> *I thought you were doing the 90??? I see the molding holes are gone :wow:
> *


He is. Those r custom 80s fenders, lol!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Apr 22 2011, 07:58 PM~20398338
> *He is. Those r custom 80s fenders, lol!
> *


damn he's good........ I dont know why he bought that stuff off me when he could of just made it :naughty:


----------



## vengence

Lookin good bro keep up the good work


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Apr 22 2011, 04:58 PM~20398338
> *He is. Those r custom 80s fenders, lol!
> *



Lol!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Errrything custom on this biatch! Ha ha!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 22 2011, 04:44 PM~20398249
> *I thought you were doing the 90??? I see the molding holes are gone :wow:
> *



Man Kak. U good at Payin attention to detail! :biggrin: yeah dem 80's made to 90's!


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 21 2011, 04:54 PM~20392069
> *Not much. But somethin...
> *


better than nothing...more than i can say for my build :happysad:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 21 2011, 09:37 PM~20393870
> *Not too much homie, gonna be breakin out my lac on Monday from storage  :cheesy:
> 
> Looks like you've been gettin down, that bodywork is lookin good :thumbsup: :yes:
> *



thx brotha! man... wish I can break out my lac outta storage and roll.... :uh: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin: gonna be another year till this bish is done at the rate Im going... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 22 2011, 06:03 PM~20398638
> *damn he's good........ I dont know why he bought that stuff off me when he could of just made it :naughty:
> *



good lookin out on the dew sweeps and the chrome pcs for the interior bro.. dropped it off wit my interior dude...


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Apr 22 2011, 08:29 PM~20399501
> *better than nothing...more than i can say for my build  :happysad:
> *



i feel u bro... theres been weeks where Im not motivated to work on the lac. Damn NW weather....


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 22 2011, 09:45 PM~20400061
> *thx brotha! man... wish I can break out my lac outta storage and roll.... :uh:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:  gonna be another year till this bish is done at the rate Im going... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


you n me both bro :tears:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 22 2011, 11:15 PM~20400713
> *you n me both bro :tears:
> *


 :uh:  

:banghead: :run: :werd:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 22 2011, 10:20 PM~20399024
> *Man Kak. U good at Payin attention to detail!  :biggrin:  yeah dem 80's made to 90's!
> *


I seen that cause I had to weld mine up :naughty:


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 22 2011, 10:10 PM~20400684
> *i feel u bro... theres been weeks where Im not motivated to work on the lac. Damn NW weather....
> *


man i havent touched mine in years...lol...other priorities...but it figures i started working on it again and dont you know gotta put a new carpet in my burb so the garage is full of interior shit from the burban...i need a bigger garage


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 23 2011, 09:13 AM~20402121
> *:uh:
> 
> :banghead:  :run:  :werd:
> *


yeah  im hoping to have it at least cruising by my birthday :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Some more Chromies back from Black Magic... :cheesy:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe+Apr 22 2011, 10:45 PM~20400061-->
> 
> 
> 
> thx brotha! man... wish I can break out my lac outta storage and roll.... :uh:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:  gonna be another year till this bish is done at the rate Im going... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It'll all be worth it in the end though homie, you're getting close :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 24 2011, 06:58 PM~20410672
> *Some more Chromies back from Black Magic... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Niiiiiiiice :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 24 2011, 06:47 PM~20411016
> *It'll all be worth it in the end though homie, you're getting close :yes:
> Niiiiiiiice :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

mas shiney!!!!


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 24 2011, 04:58 PM~20410672
> *Some more Chromies back from Black Magic... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn fast turn around time on the chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Apr 24 2011, 10:09 PM~20412781
> *damn fast turn around time on the chrome :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: nah... Took em a month... Just slacked on posting the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

hey keep your head up bro all things good are worth the wait


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 24 2011, 05:58 PM~20410672
> *Some more Chromies back from Black Magic... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GUD HOMIE LAC GONE BE KILLER :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 25 2011, 05:58 PM~20418508
> *LOOKIN GUD HOMIE LAC GONE BE KILLER :thumbsup:
> *



:werd: :yessad:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 25 2011, 07:00 PM~20418518
> *:werd:  :yessad:
> *


X2


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes:


----------



## fatassAHM

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 25 2011, 07:00 PM~20418518
> *:werd:  :yessad:
> *


x3 :sprint:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by fatassAHM_@Apr 26 2011, 01:15 PM~20423693
> *x3 :sprint:
> *


x10 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

anythin to share bro?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 26 2011, 07:41 PM~20425588
> *anythin to share bro?
> *


yeah like some of that caddy chrome :naughty:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 26 2011, 04:41 PM~20425588
> *anythin to share bro?
> *



Firewall Cut and Buffed... looks flat and wet! :fool2: lol! Leafing and striping next... :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:wow:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 25 2011, 06:58 PM~20418508
> *LOOKIN GUD HOMIE LAC GONE BE KILLER :thumbsup:
> *


Thx bro! Man I know ur rollin ur fleet by now!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 27 2011, 05:19 PM~20434180
> *yeah like some of that caddy chrome :naughty:
> *


 :wow: lol! Show me the money! :0


----------



## KAKALAK

Im not too familar with the cadillac firewalls but it looks like you deleted the wipers too ??


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 27 2011, 08:31 PM~20435835
> *Im not too familar with the cadillac firewalls but it looks like you deleted the wipers too ??
> *


 :yes: don't need wipers here in rainy ass Seattle! Lol! Naw I deleted errything. Don't need it. The lac won't be seeing any rain. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 27 2011, 11:34 PM~20435862
> *:yes:  don't need wipers here in rainy ass Seattle! Lol! Naw I deleted errything. Don't need it. The lac won't be seeing any rain.  :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool I was thinking of doing that to my cutty also. I was thinking rainX should work while driving :dunno: Whatcha think ??


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 27 2011, 08:52 PM~20436056
> *Thats cool I was thinking of doing that to my cutty also. I was thinking rainX should work while driving :dunno: Whatcha think ??
> *



Donno bro. That rainx can only do so much. :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 27 2011, 09:28 PM~20434699
> *Firewall Cut and Buffed... looks flat and wet!  :fool2:  lol!  Leafing and striping next... :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what process did you take while doing the cut and buff??


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 27 2011, 11:42 PM~20437461
> *Donno bro. That rainx can only do so much.  :wow:
> *


its lookin sick bro keep it up,and yeah rainx only works so well and up here its kinda hopeless at times to have it,may as well wax your windshield and pray


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 27 2011, 10:42 PM~20437461
> *Donno bro. That rainx can only do so much.  :wow:
> *


yea rainx only works at highway speeds...even then its still kinda sketchy


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 27 2011, 07:28 PM~20434699
> *Firewall Cut and Buffed... looks flat and wet!  :fool2:  lol!  Leafing and striping next... :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ooooooo weeee! Looks like glass homie, good job on that shit :wow: :yes:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 27 2011, 08:28 PM~20434699
> *Firewall Cut and Buffed... looks flat and wet!  :fool2:  lol!  Leafing and striping next... :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:boink:


----------



## ricardo labrador

sup dude...looks like thing are commin along nice on ur lac...chrome looks good and so does that firewal yo.been keepin my eye on this build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## klownin530

looks good bro...kant wait to c da finish goods :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 28 2011, 08:56 AM~20439123
> *what process did you take while doing the cut and buff??
> *


My homie Simon did the cut n buff. It's a pretty time consuming job. First he wet sanded it till it was flat with no more orange peel, then he used compounds and buffed it with like 3 different buffing pads till it was shiny like glass. Man can't wait to cut n buff the whole lac. :wow: :uh: but end result will be all worth it! :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 28 2011, 09:40 PM~20443541
> *My homie Simon did the cut n buff. It's a pretty time consuming job. First he wet sanded it till it was flat with no more orange peel, then he used compounds and buffed it with like 3 different buffing pads till it was shiny like glass. Man can't wait to cut n buff the whole lac. :wow:  :uh:  but end result will be all worth it! :biggrin:
> *



I thought that was the easy part but....fuck, it cost a grip to get a whole car done.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 28 2011, 07:52 PM~20443639
> *I thought that was the easy part but....fuck, it cost a grip to get a whole car done.
> *


 :uh: Naw bro that shit takes time to do It right and can be expensive. My boy told me it took him 40 hrs to do his cutty. You gotta know what u doin or u can burn through the color then u have to repaint n clear. Alotta peeps just clear n let it be with little orange peel. Cuttin n buffin will give u that flat and depth of that clear coat. :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 28 2011, 10:00 PM~20443713
> *:uh:  Naw bro that shit takes time to do It right and can be expensive. My boy told me it took him 40 hrs to do his cutty. You gotta know what u doin or u can burn through the color then u have to repaint n clear. Alotta peeps just clear n let it be with little orange peel. Cuttin n buffin will give u that flat and depth of that clear coat. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I need that! lol I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 28 2011, 10:58 AM~20439881
> *its lookin sick bro keep it up,and yeah rainx only works so well and up here its kinda hopeless at times to have it,may as well wax your windshield and pray
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 28 2011, 08:04 PM~20443741
> *:biggrin:
> *


yeah you know what im sayin :biggrin: 


and i hear you on the cut n buff on a paintjob,just like the prep work done before you spray color and getting it ready for paint through primer and all,the finishing work is just as important as the rest.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 28 2011, 10:40 PM~20443541
> *My homie Simon did the cut n buff. It's a pretty time consuming job. First he wet sanded it till it was flat with no more orange peel, then he used compounds and buffed it with like 3 different buffing pads till it was shiny like glass. Man can't wait to cut n buff the whole lac. :wow:  :uh:  but end result will be all worth it! :biggrin:
> *


Yeah Ive heard some ways to do it..... some are more work than others but they cant possibly do that from the factory. Im looking for the best way to get good results ........ mine will be exposed to the elements so a "good" cut and buff will prolly do me


----------



## kasem1963

> Firewall Cut and Buffed... looks flat and wet! :fool2: lol! Leafing and striping next... :wow: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> ttmft


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 29 2011, 05:33 AM~20446229
> *Yeah Ive heard some ways to do it..... some are more work than others but they cant possibly do that from the factory. Im looking for the best way to get good results ........ mine will be exposed to the elements so a "good" cut and buff will prolly do me
> *


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 29 2011, 05:33 AM~20446229
> *Yeah Ive heard some ways to do it..... some are more work than others but they cant possibly do that from the factory. Im looking for the best way to get good results ........ mine will be exposed to the elements so a "good" cut and buff will prolly do me
> *



Yeah true. He did a 4 step process on this cut n buff. To be honest wit u once he did the first step that shit look hella clean to me already. But I guess if ur a painter u see n notice shit that the average person won't see. That's prolly why it took him 40 hours to do his cutty! Prolly cut more the half the time if he did the one step buff job that would be a "good" cut n buff job.


----------



## vengence

:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds

Dam!!!!! Looking Gud homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast

> Firewall Cut and Buffed... looks flat and wet! :fool2: lol! Leafing and striping next... :wow: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> ttmft
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: looks gud
Click to expand...


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 27 2011, 08:29 PM~20435817
> *Thx bro! Man I know ur rollin ur fleet by now!
> *


NOT QUITE SHITS KEEPS DELAYING BUT IM GETTIN THERE


----------



## vengence

sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 27 2011, 08:28 PM~20434699
> *Firewall Cut and Buffed... looks flat and wet!  :fool2:  lol!  Leafing and striping next... :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chtrone

:fuq:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@May 3 2011, 11:35 AM~20475526
> *:wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@May 3 2011, 07:28 PM~20479025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## vengence

sup bro hows it comin?


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@May 4 2011, 07:47 PM~20486006
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## vengence

damn bro you catch that chit that goin round up here in washington? the fuckin spring allergies?


----------



## KAKALAK

hno:


----------



## 1FIRME92

nice work


----------



## regal ryda

Nice werk


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## chtrone

Where's the progress bro? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@May 11 2011, 07:43 PM~20533536
> *Where's the progress bro?  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## chaddyb

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 27 2011, 08:28 PM~20434699
> *Firewall Cut and Buffed... looks flat and wet!  :fool2:  lol!  Leafing and striping next... :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Thing of beauty right there. Prolly better than most cars roll off the lot brand new.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 9 2011, 10:20 AM~20514196
> *damn bro you catch that chit that goin round up here in washington? the fuckin spring allergies?
> *


Nope. Just catching that dry spell with no motivation to work on the lac... :angry:  it'll get done sooner or later...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 12 2011, 04:12 PM~20539841
> *Thing of beauty right there. Prolly better than most cars roll off the lot brand new.
> *


Thx brotha!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@May 12 2011, 10:54 PM~20543352
> *Nope. Just catching that dry spell with no motivation to work on the lac...  :angry:    it'll get done sooner or later...
> *


look in my thread that used to be for my olds but the fleetwood took it over,that should motivate you :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

ttt for the homie


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## klownin530

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Apr 27 2011, 06:28 PM~20434699
> *Firewall Cut and Buffed... looks flat and wet!  :fool2:  lol!  Leafing and striping next... :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ttt..... :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## vengence

aight bro enough slackin im the pro slacker you got anythin new on your ride? im startin to post more pics than you are :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 17 2011, 11:52 AM~20570010
> *aight bro enough slackin im the pro slacker you got anythin new on your ride? im startin to post more pics than you are :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2011, 11:52 AM~20571037
> *:biggrin:
> *


you do any updates on your car either kak?


----------



## vengence

whassup bro? i know a painter thats waiting for your car to come down cmon bro whats goin down? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 24 2011, 12:48 PM~20618070
> *whassup bro? i know a painter thats waiting for your car to come down cmon bro whats goin down? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 I want to see what excuse he gives :0 :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 24 2011, 02:58 PM~20619944
> *:0  :0 I want to see what excuse he gives :0 :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


you do anything to your car lately?


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 24 2011, 09:48 AM~20618070
> *whassup bro? i know a painter thats waiting for your car to come down cmon bro whats goin down? :biggrin:
> *


Keep tellin him to send it out n let someone knock out the bodywork.


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 24 2011, 02:58 PM~20619944
> *:0  :0 I want to see what excuse he gives :0 :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


He's gonna say he's not a baller n too cheap, I mean broke to pay someone to finish the bodywork. 
:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by vengence+May 25 2011, 12:47 PM~20625333-->
> 
> 
> 
> you do anything to your car lately?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im not a baller and Im too cheap to pay someone to finish the bodywork
> 
> 
> polishing trim.... the car is still at the top shop
> <!--QuoteBegin-chtrone_@May 25 2011, 08:20 PM~20628126
> *He's gonna say he's not a baller n too cheap, I mean broke to pay someone to finish the bodywork.
> :biggrin:
> *


I didnt want to let you down :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 25 2011, 06:14 PM~20628558
> *Im not a baller and Im too cheap to pay someone to finish the bodywork
> polishing trim.... the car is still at the top shop
> I didnt want to let you down  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I meant Sam foolio, lol!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@May 25 2011, 11:20 PM~20629793
> *I meant Sam foolio, lol!
> *


oh my bad :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 25 2011, 08:32 PM~20629904
> *oh my bad :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


Hahaha! All good bro. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

lol cmon sam dont get called out like that :biggrin: 

at least put some effort in here and get some progress,thats part of the joy of building a show stopper is the long hours sanding and getting it smooth and ready for that badass paintjob :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 28 2011, 01:06 AM~20645386
> *lol cmon sam dont get called out like that :biggrin:
> 
> at least put some effort in here and get some progress,thats part of the joy of building a show stopper is the long hours sanding and getting it smooth and ready for that badass paintjob :thumbsup:
> *


Camping season started for that guy, he won't work on it now. Lol. Hear a guy down in Lacey lookin to get his hands on it.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@May 28 2011, 12:50 PM~20646387
> *Camping season started for that guy, he won't work on it now. Lol. Hear a guy down in Lacey lookin to get his hands on it.
> *


dude must be able to stash away the money to beable to not work and just camp :wow:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@May 28 2011, 09:50 AM~20646387
> *Camping season started for that guy, he won't work on it now. Lol. Hear a guy down in Lacey lookin to get his hands on it.
> *


i wonder who that can be :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

lol! man havent been on LIL for a while and I got all this activity from Vengence, Kak and Chtrone the bastard! lol! and this new look LIL site. The Lac will get done... don't worry fellas... Gettin more motivation to get it completed now..


----------



## vengence

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> lol! man havent been on LIL for a while and I got all this activity from Vengence, Kak and Chtrone the bastard! lol! and this new look LIL site. The Lac will get done... don't worry fellas... Gettin more motivation to get it completed now..


 you finally looked at my fleetwood huh? :biggrin: well keep up that motivation cause the last thing you wanna do is lose all motivation when you have come so far


----------



## chtrone

vengence said:


> you finally looked at my fleetwood huh? :biggrin: well keep up that motivation cause the last thing you wanna do is lose all motivation when you have come so far


PREACH! :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER

NICE BUILD HOMIE KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

MR JOKER said:


> NICE BUILD HOMIE KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK


Thx homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> lol! man havent been on LIL for a while and I got all this activity from Vengence, Kak and Chtrone the bastard! lol! and this new look LIL site. The Lac will get done... don't worry fellas... Gettin more motivation to get it completed now..


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## vengence

chtrone said:


> PREACH! :biggrin:


 hey i have an idea,lemme take your caddy off your hands and fill it with the awesomeness in my fleetwoods trunk and then you focus on your impala,this way we both can get some shit done and be out cruising faster


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Sick ride Homie


----------



## vengence

sam anything new to share?


----------



## KAKALAK

vengence said:


> sam anything new to share?


x2 :wow:


----------



## arabretard

where the updates at? :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

:run:


----------



## KAKALAK

.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

hno:


----------



## vengence

sam went camping


----------



## Clutch100




----------



## vengence

:wave: you back yet or whassup?


----------



## dirttydeeds




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Waddup fellas! Man sorry I haven't been updating the thread or been working on the lac. I figured it's not gonna get done by this summer so I picked up a 95 Fleetwood big body for the summer. Im in the process of installing a 4 pump set up in it. Will post pics later! The coupe is officially on hold!


----------



## vengence

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Waddup fellas! Man sorry I haven't been updating the thread or been working on the lac. I figured it's not gonna get done by this summer so I picked up a 95 Fleetwood big body for the summer.* Im in the process of installing a 4 pump set up in it*. Will post pics later! The coupe is officially on hold!


2 pump it bro,simple street setup and be able to roll with em low and still have the juice to get up


----------



## LacN_Thru

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Waddup fellas! Man sorry I haven't been updating the thread or been working on the lac. I figured it's not gonna get done by this summer so I picked up a 95 Fleetwood big body for the summer. Im in the process of installing a 4 pump set up in it. Will post pics later! The coupe is officially on hold!


:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds




----------



## midwestcoast

TTT


----------



## CovetedStyle

Clean so far my friend.. good inspiration:thumbsup:


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

yeah what ^ said :cheesy:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Lac To The Top


----------



## vengence

my guess he out enjoying what nice days we have been having here n there,makes me wish my fleetwood was cruise ready already


----------



## KAKALAK

vengence said:


> my guess he out enjoying what nice days we have been having here n there,makes me wish my fleetwood was cruise ready already


me too but replace fleetwood with coupe ...... had to say that before someone got mad :cheesy:


----------



## CovetedStyle

Caddy up!:nicoderm:


----------



## LacN_Thru

KAKALAK said:


> me too but replace fleetwood with coupe ...... had to say that before someone got mad :cheesy:


:rofl:


----------



## vengence

KAKALAK said:


> me too but replace fleetwood with coupe ...... had to say that before someone got mad :cheesy:


i know


----------



## CrazyCutlas

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Removing the 4100...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was like 3 inches of grease from 1982!!!




hey man pm me if you would sell some odds and ends off that 4100.... i am gonna limp mine along ill i get ready to do a complete build.....


----------



## CrazyCutlas

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> My Black Magic Kit came in! 3 pump Comp set-up. Chrome hardlines, Anodized Red and Chrome! Thanks OJ for the hook up! Still waiting on my matching a






bad asss collects of goodies......:bowrofl:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## chtrone

vengence said:


> 2 pump it bro,simple street setup and be able to roll with em low and still have the juice to get up


Wth r u talking bout? Lol


----------



## Mr.Brown

:thumbsup: Build looks great!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Gonna be hurtin em homie....Looks good cant wait to c it finshed...(sure u cant wait either)lolol


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

keep pushing this Lac homie TTt


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Keep puting it down for Cadillac riders all over the world


----------



## Clutch100

TTT


----------



## LacN_Thru

What it do :dunno:


----------



## chtrone

Sam, everyone is waiting. Leave that big body alone and finish the brougham coupe!


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

TTt


----------



## CovetedStyle

NEW pix please! haha:h5:


----------



## crucialjp

Been using this build for tips, can't wait to see it when it's done :thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Nice build homie. Keep it up, giving me a lot of motivation :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks bro! man been slackin on the fleet....gotta get back on it but now its fuckin cold in Seattle! plus been on the 95 big body... 



94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Nice build homie. Keep it up, giving me a lot of motivation :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The 95 Big Body Brougham I picked up for the summer.... 64k original miles! felt bad cuttin it up...oh well! gotta hit dem switches!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Picked up a set of 13" 72 spoke Daytons.... Will post up more pics later...


----------



## dirttydeeds

Keep pushing homie


----------



## emhomie626

BOTH CADDIES LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

yep!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thx bro...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Installed a 4 pump set-up with an Adex, 8 Batteries....stress point reinforcement...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The completed set-up....


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Leafed and striped....


----------



## CUZICAN

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Leafed and striped....
> View attachment 404080
> View attachment 404081
> View attachment 404082
> View attachment 404090
> View attachment 404092


SHOWOFF


----------



## resname93

very nice. looks great homie1


----------



## Mr California

TTT


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

:thumbsup:


----------



## big kev

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Red Base layed down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Homie Kasem layin down some patterns...


that a hella frame


----------



## Big Hollywood

TTT for the 206, and for the '82

any updates? red on red on red is the illest


----------



## Mr. MS Roller

TTT for this coming bloody lac


----------



## legacylac

Hey slacker wheres the updates


----------



## ars!n

Whats good homies. YOu guys about to hit up the Bellingham show or seward park memorial day?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

lol! wassup fellas! Man been off the Lac for a while. Ive been on it here and there but nothing reallly big to post up. Will be gettin back on it full time real soon. Pics to follow! Deadline is for the nxt show season not this summer.


----------



## Buccshot

Where u get your interior done at ? And how much $


----------



## KAKALAK

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Leafed and striped....
> View attachment 404080
> View attachment 404081
> View attachment 404082
> View attachment 404090
> View attachment 404092


looking good! !!!


----------



## DIRK DIGLER

*very nice!!!







*


----------



## Bennie Daniel

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> I did the leafing in genuine silver leaf and the homie kasem did the striping.


Yo!!! There are so many great builds on here
Don't know how old this is but could you
Hook me up with the contact for those rear
Lower adjustable trailing arms!!!! Im building
A lac as well gitting the uppers from Low life!
Text me that plug HomeBoy I'm on the East Coast
251-591-3040 Bennie


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

I got mines from Black Magic Hydraulics out of Las Vegas. Good Luck bro!



Bennie Daniel said:


> Yo!!! There are so many great builds on here
> Don't know how old this is but could you
> Hook me up with the contact for those rear
> Lower adjustable trailing arms!!!! Im building
> A lac as well gitting the uppers from Low life!
> Text me that plug HomeBoy I'm on the East Coast
> 251-591-3040 Bennie


----------



## malomonte

TTT Nice work here!


----------



## snake-d

yo just went threw every page of yo topic this is a bad ass build homie u doin yo thang! on this lac dope shit


----------



## KAKALAK

Pic Pac requested :cheesy:


----------



## bad idea

Looks good!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx Bro! Been back on the coupe doing bodywork and starting to put the engine back together. Will post up updates soon! 



snake-d said:


> yo just went threw every page of yo topic this is a bad ass build homie u doin yo thang! on this lac dope shit


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

bad idea said:


> Looks good!





malomonte said:


> TTT Nice work here!



Thx felllas!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

KAKALAK said:


> Pic Pac requested :cheesy:




Waddup Kak! Been a while! and what the hells Pic Pac? lol


----------



## KAKALAK

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Waddup Kak! Been a while! and what the hells Pic Pac? lol


wussup bro.... just been working. Trying to put some work in on the caddy over Christmas. A pic pac is what gmoney always calls pictures lol


----------



## abelblack65

X2 4 Dem pic pacs Car gonna B killa


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Man been a year or so since I been on the lac. Here's some updates since last year! Been back on it the last 3 months.... Dave Austin striping my firewall... Dope pin striper!


----------



## carlito77

damn, looks good


----------



## kreeperz

I ALREADY WOULD HAVE BEEN STRAPPED FOR LOOT HAHA............BOTH CARS COMMIN ALONG GOOD BROTHER


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks fellas!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Nothin but Broughams...backyard built...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Some photos of us cruising this past summer and @ shows. Eazy Duz It CC


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

US at our annual summer BBQ....


----------



## crucialjp

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Man been a year or so since I been on the lac. Here's some updates since last year! Been back on it the last 3 months.... Dave Austin striping my firewall... Dope pin striper!
> 
> 
> View attachment 581174
> 
> 
> View attachment 581178
> 
> 
> View attachment 581177


Man it's good to see updates on this build :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Painted some parts...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx bro. Feels good to move forward again! 





crucialjp said:


> Man it's good to see updates on this build :thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The bodywork. Straight as an arrow.... The hood before picture.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Engine and tranny mated... Nothing but paint and chrome...


----------



## kasem1963

ttt


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Looking good bro nice to see it moving forward


----------



## kreeperz

CERTAIN DATE ON THE FINISHING PRODUCT??


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup: me too bro! Ur Lac comin is out fresh!




94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Looking good bro nice to see it moving forward


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Goal for it be completed is for the Showtime Car show in July 2013.





kreeperz said:


> CERTAIN DATE ON THE FINISHING PRODUCT??


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:h5:



kasem1963 said:


> ttt


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Grill Red and Chrome. Radiator support with the chrome and ready to go back on! :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> :thumbsup: me too bro! Ur Lac comin is out fresh!


:h5:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Radiator support back on and put some chrome on the engine!


----------



## Mike&Tyson

sick build just finished all of it :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brown

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Radiator support back on and put some chrome on the engine!
> 
> 
> View attachment 582372
> View attachment 582373
> View attachment 582374
> View attachment 582375


  Damn great build! :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx bro! 



Mike&Tyson said:


> sick build just finished all of it :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

install your moonroof?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## superwidesec

you may say it's a " backyard build " from where i stand all i see is quality..........!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx homie! 




Mr.Brown said:


> Damn great build! :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Not yet bro. Nxt week! Just got my roof skin in from Plague! Will post up pics. 


















~DROPITLOW~ said:


> install your moonroof?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx bro! 



superwidesec said:


> you may say it's a " backyard build " from where i stand all i see is quality..........!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe




----------



## dj short dog

super nice....:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx homie! 



dj short dog said:


> super nice....:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Otw to get brains blown, paint and hydraulics!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:nicoderm:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin




----------



## bad idea

Keep up the good work homie!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks bro! Your shits gonna be dope! 



bad idea said:


> Keep up the good work homie!


----------



## CadillacsFinest

This caddy is coming out sick homie :thumbsup:!!! Cant wait to see it complete hno:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks homie! Can't wait myself! Lol! 



CadillacsFinest said:


> This caddy is coming out sick homie :thumbsup:!!! Cant wait to see it complete hno:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

At the shop ready for surgery....


----------



## 65chevyman

really cool build TTT


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx Homie! 



65chevyman said:


> really cool build TTT


----------



## carlito77

thats going to be one badass coupe, keep it movin :yes:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thanks bro!




carlito77 said:


> thats going to be one badass coupe, keep it movin :yes:


----------



## low4ever

Don't know how I missed this build! Beautiful work bro.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx homie! Been on a break that's prolly how u missed it. Lol! 



low4ever said:


> Don't know how I missed this build! Beautiful work bro.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Update on the sunroof....got it measured and cut up...


----------



## L'SPAZE

THATS WHASUP UCE...GOT ME MOTIVATED.


----------



## crucialjp

Loving the new skylight!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Got the skin tacked up and test fitting the sunroof and it fits perfect! First and second round of bodywork by a Starbucks worker Pitra. Lol!


----------



## drasticbean

very nice...lovin it......


----------



## 65chevyman

Hell ya


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx bro! 




L'SPAZE said:


> THATS WHASUP UCE...GOT ME MOTIVATED.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks bro! Been a while! Lac was on a break. Haha! 



crucialjp said:


> Loving the new skylight!


----------



## Boone

Clean ride homie!!! TTT


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82

:thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!! NICE CADDY!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks bro! its coming along!



crucialjp said:


> Loving the new skylight!


----------



## droopy13

this caddy is killin em homie i got my self a 85 fleet coupe im just starting a frame off build on i just bearly copped me a 90 frame to start wit, n lookin at all this progress i got alot ahead of me , but its lookin REAL clean cnt wait to see it all put together great job homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx homie! yualls doin it in NY! 



drasticbean said:


> very nice...lovin it......


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup: Thanks Bro!



Boone said:


> Clean ride homie!!! TTT


----------



## plague

LOOKING GOOD BIG DADDY


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thanks bro! good luck with your build homie! its a lot of work!!



droopy13 said:


> this caddy is killin em homie i got my self a 85 fleet coupe im just starting a frame off build on i just bearly copped me a 90 frame to start wit, n lookin at all this progress i got alot ahead of me , but its lookin REAL clean cnt wait to see it all put together great job homie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LosAngelesRydr

looking great!!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks bro! good lookin out on the roof skin! as you can see it was put to work! Maybe in the futuer will have you do a Vert Conversion for us. 




plague said:


> LOOKING GOOD BIG DADDY


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx bro! 



LosAngelesRydr said:


> looking great!!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Primered... Looks like factory just bigger!


----------



## kingoflacz

looking good! doin ya thang mane!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thx bro! :thumbsup:



kingoflacz said:


> looking good! doin ya thang mane!


----------



## KAKALAK

Real nice work bro!!! Good to see u back on it


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Radiator support back on and put some chrome on the engine!


SWEEEEETTTTT


----------



## CADDY CREW

2tt.:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

bump for the homie!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks Kak! Glad you still following my build! you been on it since I first started the thread 2 years ago! :thumbsup::cheesy: 






KAKALAK said:


> Real nice work bro!!! Good to see u back on it


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Cleaned up and restored the sunroof factory fresh!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Radiator support back on and put some chrome on the engine!
> 
> 
> SWEEEEETTTTT


----------



## bad idea

Looks good pimpin!


----------



## 2lo4u

:worship: NICE !!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks bro! It's coming along...




bad idea said:


> Looks good pimpin!


----------



## malomonte

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Cleaned up and restored the sunroof factory fresh!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 601379
> View attachment 601380
> View attachment 601382


My favorite part on this built :rimshot:Really feeling this Gold moonroof!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks! 



2lo4u said:


> :worship: NICE !!


----------



## abelblack65

Impressive Buildup!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup::roflmao:



malomonte said:


> My favorite part on this built :rimshot:Really feeling this Gold moonroof!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx bro! 




abelblack65 said:


> Impressive Buildup!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Got the jambs cut in and almost ready to hang the parts back on the car.... Moving along!


----------



## bad idea

Looks good! I used nylon washers on my door,hood and trunk bolts when lining the car back up,keeps the scratches in the jams down to a minimum. Then you can take the bolts out one by one and replace the washer with chrome ones or whatever you chose.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## kasem1963

bad idea said:


> Looks good! I used nylon washers on my door,hood and trunk bolts when lining the car back up,keeps the scratches in the jams down to a minimum. Then you can take the bolts out one by one and replace the washer with chrome ones or whatever you chose.
> Keep up the good work!


GOOD idea! lol


----------



## bad idea

kasem1963 said:


> GOOD idea! lol


:rimshot:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thanks bro! and maybe Ill try that! :cheesy:



bad idea said:


> Looks good! I used nylon washers on my door,hood and trunk bolts when lining the car back up,keeps the scratches in the jams down to a minimum. Then you can take the bolts out one by one and replace the washer with chrome ones or whatever you chose.
> Keep up the good work!


----------



## CaddyKid253

you going to have it done by summer?


----------



## CaddyKid253

View attachment 581807


how did you paint the inside of the grill? ive been wanting to do that, but i dont want to tape off all of the chrome teeth... or is that the only way?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

CaddyKid253 said:


> View attachment 581807
> 
> 
> how did you paint the inside of the grill? ive been wanting to do that, but i dont want to tape off all of the chrome teeth... or is that the only way?








Yep the plan is to take it to the Showtime Car show this summer! Hopefully it'll make it..:around::run::x: as for the grill the only way is to tape the Chrome and paint the backside. Time consuming ass work but its different! :cheesy:


----------



## CaddyKid253

nice. as much as i would like to see it done, i dont really want to compete with it hahaha. all that chrome is alil intimidating. i cant wait to see it in person, im sure pics dont do it justice. i would update my build topic. but im keeping mine under wraps until summer. most of my own C.C. dont even know what all is going down in my garage.

keep up the good work!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Yep the plan is to take it to the Showtime Car show this summer! Hopefully it'll make it..:around::run::x: as for the grill the only way is to tape the Chrome and paint the backside. Time consuming ass work but its different! :cheesy:


damn, then i guess i better get to it...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup:




CaddyKid253 said:


> nice. as much as i would like to see it done, i dont really want to compete with it hahaha. all that chrome is alil intimidating. i cant wait to see it in person, im sure pics dont do it justice. i would update my build topic. but im keeping mine under wraps until summer. most of my own C.C. dont even know what all is going down in my garage.
> 
> keep up the good work!


----------



## Mr California

homie nice work this Lac will hit like a bomb. :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup: thanks homie!




Mr California said:


> homie nice work this Lac will hit like a bomb. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Looking good bro


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Mr California

hey homie whats your plan with the exhaust do you want to install a dual exhaust?
left and right or single?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup: thanks!



408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Looking good bro


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thx homie!




94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Keep up the great work!


----------



## flaked85

badass build homie


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

NO Dual Exhaust on a Caddy Bro! :nono: Caddies shouldnt be loud and sound like a muscle car! should be a quiet and luxourious ride!!! :thumbsup: 





Mr California said:


> hey homie whats your plan with the exhaust do you want to install a dual exhaust?
> left and right or single?


----------



## Mr.Brown

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> NO Dual Exhaust on a Caddy Bro! :nono: Caddies shouldnt be loud and sound like a muscle car! should be a quiet and luxourious ride!!! :thumbsup:


 I agree :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

X2!!!


fleetwoodcoupe said:


> NO Dual Exhaust on a Caddy Bro! :nono: Caddies shouldnt be loud and sound like a muscle car! should be a quiet and luxourious ride!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

:nicoderm:


----------



## kingoflacz

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> NO Dual Exhaust on a Caddy Bro! :nono: Caddies shouldnt be loud and sound like a muscle car! should be a quiet and luxourious ride!!! :thumbsup:


TRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LUV the build homie! cant wait to see it in person ill have to drive up north.... im building a street 84 2dr. brougham... pixs soon keep up the flawless work homie!


----------



## Mr California

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> NO Dual Exhaust on a Caddy Bro! :nono: Caddies shouldnt be loud and sound like a muscle car! should be a quiet and luxourious ride!!! :thumbsup:


Nice:thumbsup: please post some pictures how they will build it.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thx homie! uffin:



flaked85 said:


> badass build homie


----------



## KAKALAK

TTT!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx Bro! :thumbsup:



kingoflacz said:


> TRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LUV the build homie! cant wait to see it in person ill have to drive up north.... im building a street 84 2dr. brougham... pixs soon keep up the flawless work homie!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Changed the firewall a lil bit and hung the doors, fenders and header panel back on! Almost ready for paint!!


----------



## jspekdc2

:drama:


fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Changed the firewall a lil bit and hung the doors, fenders and header panel back on! Almost ready for paint!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 620140
> View attachment 620141
> View attachment 620142
> View attachment 620144
> View attachment 620148


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Your in the wrong forum... This aint a Honda forum Mr. Jspecdc2. lol! :buttkick::facepalm::biggrin::h5:


jspekdc2 said:


> :drama:


----------



## crucialjp

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Changed the firewall a lil bit and hung the doors, fenders and header panel back on! Almost ready for paint!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 620140
> View attachment 620141
> View attachment 620142
> View attachment 620144
> View attachment 620148


Looks good, I know you cant wait for it to be done now:thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963

:drama:


----------



## azmobn06

looking good!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Man I'm just glad it got this far. lol! but yeah def cant wait. haha




crucialjp said:


> Looks good, I know you cant wait for it to be done now:thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> NO Dual Exhaust on a Caddy Bro! :nono: Caddies shouldnt be loud and sound like a muscle car! should be a quiet and luxourious ride!!! :thumbsup:


Mine has dual exhaust...to me sounds nice, especially when idling. Has that low rumble sound...


----------



## drasticbean

coming out beautiful.!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup: waddup bro! 



azmobn06 said:


> looking good!


----------



## azmobn06

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> :thumbsup: waddup bro!


Same ol here.....just layin low for a bit then i can re-start my build.

I like how the firewall came out, the build is coming along nicely


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:angry:.... lol! Luxury Muscle Lac? :around: to each his own...:cheesy:



dj kurse 1 said:


> Mine has dual exhaust...to me sounds nice, especially when idling. Has that low rumble sound...


----------



## KAKALAK

:run:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks! :thumbsup: NY!



drasticbean said:


> coming out beautiful.!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

Bump


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

I hear that. Slacked on my build for a while. Feels good to get it moving again. Sucked seeing all that money just sitting there so I had to get back on it! Wouldnt have gotten it done with out my car clubs help though! 



azmobn06 said:


> Same ol here.....just layin low for a bit then i can re-start my build.
> 
> I like how the firewall came out, the build is coming along nicely


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:ninja:


----------



## KAKALAK

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> I hear that. Slacked on my build for a while. Feels good to get it moving again. Sucked seeing all that money just sitting there so I had to get back on it! Wouldnt have gotten it done with out my car clubs help though!


x2 on that bro. I got back on mine last night and progress feels good


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Finally painted!! :run:


----------



## abelblack65

Bloody! Power moves!!!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Finally painted!! :run:
> 
> 
> View attachment 630078
> View attachment 630079
> View attachment 630080


Hell yeah!


----------



## caddyking

Congrats bro


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup: Hells yeah bro!



KAKALAK said:


> x2 on that bro. I got back on mine last night and progress feels good


----------



## CORE

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Finally painted!! :run:
> 
> 
> View attachment 630078
> View attachment 630079
> View attachment 630080


Nice almost there


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Unmasked! And takin her home! The homie Simon did a bad ass job on the bodywork and paint!


----------



## KAKALAK

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Unmasked! And takin her home! The homie Simon did a bad ass job on the bodywork and paint!
> 
> 
> View attachment 630325
> View attachment 630326
> View attachment 630327
> View attachment 630328
> View attachment 630329


F'n Badass bro!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx homie!




caddyking said:


> Congrats bro


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Got her home and we had to throw on dem red Zeniths on 520's! :run:


----------



## caddyking

Shit just got real


----------



## maguilera63

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Unmasked! And takin her home! The homie Simon did a bad ass job on the bodywork and paint!
> 
> 
> View attachment 630325
> View attachment 630326
> View attachment 630327
> View attachment 630328
> View attachment 630329


SIIIICK!!!!!


----------



## crucialjp

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Got her home and we had to throw on dem red Zeniths on 520's! :run:
> 
> 
> View attachment 630542
> View attachment 630544
> View attachment 630547
> View attachment 630549
> View attachment 630551
> View attachment 630553
> View attachment 630556
> View attachment 630558


Man this is serious!


----------



## KAKALAK

Mufucka looks hard as hell!!


fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Got her home and we had to throw on dem red Zeniths on 520's! :run:
> 
> 
> View attachment 630542
> View attachment 630544
> View attachment 630547
> View attachment 630549
> View attachment 630551
> View attachment 630553
> View attachment 630556
> View attachment 630558


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

caddyking said:


> Shit just got real


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:yes::nicoderm:




crucialjp said:


> Man this is serious!


----------



## back2dsouth

Nice!! SHOOTS OUT TO DA " FLEETWOOD" RYDERZ


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

waddup KAK! thanks Bro!:nicoderm:



KAKALAK said:


> Mufucka looks hard as hell!!


----------



## kasem1963

ttmft


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup:



back2dsouth said:


> Nice!! SHOOTS OUT TO DA " FLEETWOOD" RYDERZ


----------



## 65chevyman

Badass


----------



## jspekdc2

kasem1963 said:


> ttmft


x63


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

65chevyman said:


> Badass


----------



## KAKALAK

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> waddup KAK! thanks Bro!:nicoderm:


u know it :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacsFinest

Damn the red just sets it off homie :thumbsup: Wicked Caddy :nicoderm:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks Homie! 



CadillacsFinest said:


> Damn the red just sets it off homie :thumbsup: Wicked Caddy :nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

My two lacs...


----------



## KAKALAK

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> My two lacs...
> 
> View attachment 633995


nice nice nice!!


----------



## azmobn06

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr California

be careful with the color it will burn you :thumbsup: Looks great homie congratz


----------



## KAKALAK

Bump


----------



## $piff

Damn fuckin luvin this car


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:rofl: red hot! lol! thanks homie!



Mr California said:


> be careful with the color it will burn you :thumbsup: Looks great homie congratz


----------



## crucialjp

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> My two lacs...
> 
> View attachment 633995


I hope to have my parking space look like that soon :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> nice nice nice!!


----------



## bad idea

Body work looks str8! Keep up the good work!


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Body work looks str8! Keep up the good work!


x2 I'm glad he got back on it


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thanks bro! :shocked:



$piff said:


> Damn fuckin luvin this car


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thx! :biggrin:



408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

Hard homie:thumbsup:


----------



## 83cadcoupe

pimpin:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:boink:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Door panels is almost completed! Interior almost all done. Have little minor stuff that needs to be wrapped then ready to go back in!


----------



## KAKALAK

Real nice!


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Lovely


----------



## azmobn06

hurry up and finish!.....so i can re-start mine


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup:


KAKALAK said:


> Real nice!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks bro!




94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Lovely


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

azmobn06 said:


> hurry up and finish!.....so i can re-start mine


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

This car is gonna be KILLER! Great build bro!


----------



## KAKALAK

:boink:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Some goodies came in! Premium Sportway 5.20's!! 
















Off to do a 5.20 swap! Lol!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thx bro! 



LUXMONSTA801 said:


> This car is gonna be KILLER! Great build bro!


----------



## KAKALAK

Nice. Im not a fan of the 5.20 for some reason. I think its the tread pattern and shape :dunno:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

what?! :around: lol!



KAKALAK said:


> Nice. Im not a fan of the 5.20 for some reason. I think its the tread pattern and shape :dunno:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The skinny narrow treads with the crazy stretch makes the tires look sick! maybe you need to see them in person! lol 




KAKALAK said:


> Nice. Im not a fan of the 5.20 for some reason. I think its the tread pattern and shape :dunno:


----------



## abelblack65

X5.20

Car is sick! Valiant effort homie!


----------



## azmobn06

Its gonna look killer with the 5.20's now that we have the original back!


----------



## Maximus1959

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> yeah I saw your build and was gonna do the same. But I live in Seattle so its cold right now and you know when it gets cold, metal starts to get condensation. With it all wrapped up Im scared that the condensation will turn into a pool of water under the plastic and ruin the chrome and paint... just what id think would happen. I can be wrong. So imma play it safe and use auto body plastic and just back tape the whole bottom up. :happysad: :biggrin:


Take that stretch wrap off, or you will make it worse. No room to breathe. It will trap condensation and rust your chrome. Spray it will WD40 and your will be fine. Hope that helps.


----------



## KERTWOOD

Outstanding build! Keep it up..:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thanks homie!
uffin:



abelblack65 said:


> X5.20
> 
> Car is sick! Valiant effort homie!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

yezzir! :run::nicoderm:





azmobn06 said:


> Its gonna look killer with the 5.20's now that we have the original back!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

KERTWOOD said:


> Outstanding build! Keep it up..:thumbsup:


----------



## jspekdc2

6 weeks to go


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:run:hno::yessad::barf::run:



jspekdc2 said:


> 6 weeks to go


----------



## Clutch100

keeper deadly playa :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Clutch100 said:


> keeper deadly playa :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Got her home and we had to throw on dem red Zeniths on 520's! :run:
> 
> 
> View attachment 630542
> View attachment 630544
> View attachment 630547
> View attachment 630549
> View attachment 630551
> View attachment 630553
> View attachment 630556
> View attachment 630558


Your body/paint guy put in some work :thumbsup:


----------



## Rico63

keep Cadillac PIMPIN


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Haven't posted any updates. Lacs finally completed! Debut it at the Showtime Car Show here in Seattle. 

We ran into a problem wit the distributor the night before the show so we had to trailer it there.. :tears:


----------



## CadillacsFinest

That caddy came out WICKED homie :thumbsup:.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Her first time out at the Showtime car show. 
:cheesy:


----------



## lilandagi

Geez, this caddy goes HARD!!! :thumbsup:


fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Her first time out at the Showtime car show.
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> View attachment 681730


----------



## Daytona

Increíble trabajo


----------



## H8R PROOF

BAD ASS LAC BRO.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Some more pics from her first show.


----------



## low4ever

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Some more pics from her first show.
> 
> 
> View attachment 681873
> View attachment 681874
> View attachment 681875
> View attachment 681876


Homie I'm telling ya, this shit is straight raw!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx bro! Hard work paid off. 




low4ever said:


> Homie I'm telling ya, this shit is straight raw!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx! 




lilandagi said:


> Geez, this caddy goes HARD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup:



CadillacsFinest said:


> That caddy came out WICKED homie :thumbsup:.


----------



## kasem1963




----------



## alex75

KAKALAK said:


> Nice. Im not a fan of the 5.20 for some reason. I think its the tread pattern and shape :dunno:


:facepalm:


----------



## alex75

car is very nice by the way:thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64

loving this car good job


----------



## rivman

Looks good man!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Her first time out at the Showtime car show.
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> View attachment 681730


not a fan of red , but damn caddi looks killer :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx bro! 




JUIC'D64 said:


> loving this car good job


----------



## graham

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> NO Dual Exhaust on a Caddy Bro! :nono: Caddies shouldnt be loud and sound like a muscle car! should be a quiet and luxourious ride!!! :thumbsup:




I agree with the exhaust being quiet... BUT big bodies have duals.... and there is something about duals/symmetry that look good.

very nice build...love the color.

what color top and interior do you have planned?
keep up the good work!


----------



## bad idea

looking gooooooood


----------



## dj short dog

very nice. great attention to detail. :thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963

some pics from the showtime cc show


----------



## kasem1963

some of our club cars


----------



## BLT2ROLL

Damn, your ride turned out sick!!! Congrats


----------



## HOLY MARQUIS

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Some more pics from her first show.
> 
> 
> View attachment 681873
> View attachment 681874
> View attachment 681875
> View attachment 681876


MAD PROPS!!!!! LOVE YOUR RIDE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## graham

kasem1963 said:


> View attachment 683202
> View attachment 683203
> View attachment 683204
> 
> some pics from the showtime cc show



beautiful. turned out real nice!!


----------



## 83cadcoupe

bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

Red looks sic


----------



## KAKALAK

Oh shit I didn't know it was done. Looks really good bro!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx for the props everyone! :shocked: great response makes all that hard work pay off!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Waddup bro! Ur roof skin in use! Lol good lookin out! 


















plague said:


> Red looks sic


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:h5: thx for all ur help! Late nights, no sleep! Trunk looks in point! Time for some vacay. Lol




kasem1963 said:


> View attachment 683202
> View attachment 683203
> View attachment 683204
> 
> some pics from the showtime cc show


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The new Premium Sportway 5.20...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The aftermath... This happened the night before the Showtime Show with no sleep!:around: Finished and straight to the show.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> The new Premium Sportway 5.20...
> 
> View attachment 684107


how do you like them..??? are they really soft and swerve all over the place...???



fleetwoodcoupe said:


> The aftermath... This happened the night before the Showtime Show with no sleep!:around: Finished and straight to the show.
> 
> View attachment 684109


thats usually how it is, LOL...!!!



bad ass job with the caddy too bro, looks fkn gangsta as shit...!!!


----------



## pacoloco

Very nice ride. I wanted to do my next one the same color combo


----------



## 83cadcoupe

I like the red! What's the paint called?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx brotha! As for the tires they look good! Lol haven't rode on them yet. I will soon n let u know! 




RALPH_DOGG said:


> how do you like them..??? are they really soft and swerve all over the place...???
> 
> 
> 
> thats usually how it is, LOL...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> bad ass job with the caddy too bro, looks fkn gangsta as shit...!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Formula Red from Acura



83cadcoupe said:


> I like the red! What's the paint called?


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking real good!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:h5: waddup Kak



KAKALAK said:


> Looking real good!


----------



## KAKALAK

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> :h5: waddup Kak


just started working on my caddy again after a long break :happysad:


----------



## martin1979mc

:thumbsup: yea buddy


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup:




martin1979mc said:


> :thumbsup: yea buddy


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

The belly of the beast...


----------



## crucialjp

Car came out nice homie! Great build start to finish. Got any vidz of it?


----------



## azmobn06

nice!!


----------



## crucialjp

This was my morning inspiration. Now off to the garage :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx bro! No videos yet. But there will be some. 



crucialjp said:


> Car came out nice homie! Great build start to finish. Got any vidz of it?


----------



## bad idea

3x red looks good! Nice work


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Caddy came out great :thumbsup:


----------



## The12thMan

NICE WORK!!!!uffin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx bro! trade for the Vert? lol! jk



bad idea said:


> 3x red looks good! Nice work


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thx bro! :biggrin:




94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> Caddy came out great :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyman

detail is unreal :rimshot:


----------



## cleAn85

beautiful lac!!!! quick question, when u switched the 90 front end did u use all the bolts from the 80s? wondering because im pieceing together a front end for my coupe but dont have the bolts that came with the 90 front end.


----------



## AK5000

Did I miss the page on what headers you used?


----------



## 59JUNKIE

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Some more pics from her first show.
> 
> 
> View attachment 681873
> View attachment 681874
> View attachment 681875
> View attachment 681876


Sick Ride!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

I used a little of both. You should be ok with the 80s nuts and bolts. You will need some misc nuts and bolt to complete the 90 conversion. 






cleAn85 said:


> beautiful lac!!!! quick question, when u switched the 90 front end did u use all the bolts from the 80s? wondering because im pieceing together a front end for my coupe but dont have the bolts that came with the 90 front end.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Im running long tube headers. Block huggers didnt fit.



AK5000 said:


> Did I miss the page on what headers you used?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks brotha! :biggrin:



59JUNKIE said:


> Sick Ride!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AK5000

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Im running long tube headers. Block huggers didnt fit.


 Any particular brand?
Out of curiosity, did you see all the heads turn as you rolled up the showtime show with it on the trailer? man, wow that thing came out clean!!! 
Ya got me curious, what was that third brake light from was that a caddy part or option off a different model? I was think it was off an Atlante


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks bro! yeah didnt noticed. lol we were hella late and too bz trying to get into the show and set up. haha. The 3rd brake lights off a 80's Vette. These are what the Le Cabs usually run for a 3rd brake light.:thumbsup: 




AK5000 said:


> Any particular brand?
> Out of curiosity, did you see all the heads turn as you rolled up the showtime show with it on the trailer? man, wow that thing came out clean!!!
> Ya got me curious, what was that third brake light from was that a caddy part or option off a different model? I was think it was off an Atlante


----------



## Mr.X

damn this Caddy is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## 83cadcoupe

Any more picture?


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

Clean


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> NO Dual Exhaust on a Caddy Bro! :nono: Caddies shouldnt be loud and sound like a muscle car! should be a quiet and luxourious ride!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:biggrin:




Mr.X said:


> damn this Caddy is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Selling 14x7 72 spoke powder coated Zeniths with like new tires. Show quality condition! Original, not rebuilt wheels. These are the only tires ever mounted on wheels since bought brand new. No leaks. Never had a flat. Wheels were rarely driven on. 

Clean with no brake dust inside out. Also comes with a spare 5th wheel never mounted along with extra Locking KO and chip. They also come with KO rings and extra red KO caps! $2200 Call or text (206) 501-1711


View attachment 788530
View attachment 788538
View attachment 788546
View attachment 788554
View attachment 788562
View attachment 788570
View attachment 788578
View attachment 788586
View attachment 788594
View attachment 788602


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Love the car cant wait to see it in person :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX

I'll you be in Vegas


----------



## bad idea

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Thx bro! trade for the Vert? lol! jk


Haha you prob have more work into yours then mine so you'd be loosing out. Will the car be in Vegas?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks bro! 



S.E.R. 61 RAG said:


> Love the car cant wait to see it in person :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Haha! Naw I won't be in Vegas. The coupe is not where I want it to be yet. Still some more work! Lol next year definatly she will be there with something new! 



bad idea said:


> Haha you prob have more work into yours then mine so you'd be loosing out. Will the car be in Vegas?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Haven't post on here for a while! Just on Instagram. Here's some pics from shutter box studios...


----------



## big pimpin

Looks like it turned out badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## MADDCADDY83

Clean ass build. Lots of motivation to finish mine.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

83cadcoupe said:


> Any more picture?


----------



## CADI KID

the lak came out bad ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thx bro!:thumbsup:




big pimpin said:


> Looks like it turned out badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63

Pictures don't do it justice. Super clean.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:biggrin:



MADDCADDY83 said:


> Clean ass build. Lots of motivation to finish mine.


----------



## kasem1963

uffin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks bro! 




CADI KID said:


> the lak came out bad ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> View attachment 1113162
> View attachment 1113178
> View attachment 1113186


This bitch is cleaaaaaaan!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup:




Dylante63 said:


> Pictures don't do it justice. Super clean.


----------



## the length

Bad ass! Just read it from page 1


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thanks! 



the length said:


> Bad ass! Just read it from page 1


----------



## crucialjp

Wow this came out awesome!!


----------



## LowSupreme84

Very nice homie, no set up pics?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thanks homie. 




crucialjp said:


> Wow this came out awesome!!


----------



## toosweet

Just went through this whole thread, outstanding work done, sweet ass Cadillac. One question where did you get your interior and vinyl top done?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

This guy name Amos from Central Family Upholstery did them. 




toosweet said:


> Just went through this whole thread, outstanding work done, sweet ass Cadillac. One question where did you get your interior and vinyl top done?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Here's the set up. 


















LowSupreme84 said:


> Very nice homie, no set up pics?


----------



## projectr

clean lacc.i noticed your body mount bushings are red.are they polyurtane or just painted?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thx man. Energy Suspension Poly mounts. They came red. 



projectr said:


> clean lacc.i noticed your body mount bushings are red.are they polyurtane or just painted?


----------



## projectr

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Thx man. Energy Suspension Poly mounts. They came red.


really?i called them because i need some for my 78 lacc but they dont carry them.niether 80 or 90 style.do you have the part number still.i need some asap and our frames are the same


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

yeah they dont have them for cadillacs. You will have to use Chevy Caprice body mounts. They fit and its the ones I am using. There is a part# on my thread from people asking me the same questions. There is a whole convo about the body mounts. I forget what page its on so you will have to search through it but I do have the part # posted. good luck!





projectr said:


> really?i called them because i need some for my 78 lacc but they dont carry them.niether 80 or 90 style.do you have the part number still.i need some asap and our frames are the same


----------



## projectr

coo thanks alot pimp.i been up and down everywhere trying to find something.i was told 96 impala bushings work aswell but am not %100 sure.do you know which year caprice you got?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thats right 93-96 impala/caprice. Same thing. make sure you get the taxi cab kit. comes complete. the passenger car kits are missing a few bushings. 






projectr said:


> coo thanks alot pimp.i been up and down everywhere trying to find something.i was told 96 impala bushings work aswell but am not 0 sure.do you know which year caprice you got?


----------



## projectr

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> thats right 93-96 impala/caprice. Same thing. make sure you get the taxi cab kit. comes complete. the passenger car kits are missing a few bushings.


thanks alot.i figured it out after calling energy suspension and asking 21 questions lol.am only buying the body mount bushings but yes the taxi/police kits comes with harder bushings and i think the radiator bushings aswell.we need 16 bushings for the frame and thats what we get with this kit.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup:





projectr said:


> thanks alot.i figured it out after calling energy suspension and asking 21 questions lol.am only buying the body mount bushings but yes the taxi/police kits comes with harder bushings and i think the radiator bushings aswell.we need 16 bushings for the frame and thats what we get with this kit.


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU

Badass lac homie. What paint did you use to change the color of your dash?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> View attachment 1113162
> View attachment 1113178
> View attachment 1113186










:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacsFinest

That fucker looks bad ass... I miss my Caddy Can't wait till mine is done... TTT homie


----------



## regalboy84

This should be in a magazine!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

SEM is the best to use for interior dyes. 



84CAPRICELANDAU said:


> Badass lac homie. What paint did you use to change the color of your dash?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thanks Dropitlow for the blown up pic!





~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thanks bro! 




regalboy84 said:


> This should be in a magazine!!!!


----------



## mr1987

THIS CADDY IS ON THE OTHER LEVEL!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup: thanks!




mr1987 said:


> THIS CADDY IS ON THE OTHER LEVEL!!


----------



## caddyking

Seen ur car at Chehalis. I thought it was the best of show. How did it do?

Also, who painted your ride? And do u know anybody with a 44"?


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thanks bro! She placed 1st place 80's Custom. My homie Simon in our club painted my car, as for Roofs I do not know of any 44" but I can get a hold of 42" roofs with skin and all. LMK




caddyking said:


> Seen ur car at Chehalis. I thought it was the best of show. How did it do?
> 
> Also, who painted your ride? And do u know anybody with a 44"?


----------



## 408$eoulRider

Man that's a baddass caddy u got der brudddah! Ttt for eazy duz it!


----------



## 408$eoulRider

kasem1963 said:


> View attachment 683205
> View attachment 683206
> View attachment 683207
> 
> View attachment 683208
> 
> some of our club cars


looking badass! U guys need ur own topic!


----------



## caddyking

I'm interested in the 42.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup: thanks homie



408$eoulRider said:


> Man that's a baddass caddy u got der brudddah! Ttt for eazy duz it!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

From the Majestics show this past weekend...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

More from the Majestics show...


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup:




408$eoulRider said:


> looking badass! U guys need ur own topic!


----------



## KAKALAK

Damn!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

mr1987 said:


> THIS CADDY IS ON THE OTHER LEVEL!!


Werd!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

waddup Kak! :wave:



KAKALAK said:


> Damn!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup:



KAKALAK said:


> Werd!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

hmu





caddyking said:


> I'm interested in the 42.


----------



## heavyd40

How much those run u!


southside64 said:


> Those rims look good homie!!!!


----------



## heavyd40

What those rims cost u?


fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Look what I just placed an order for with JD! :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy: 13" 96 spoke Zeniths! The 5.20's I just purchased are going to wrap around this biatch! :cheesy: Red hubs with chrome lazer etched ring, red spokes, red outer lip! and they come with chrome adapters! now the fun part begins... no more dirty greasy work after the frame is painted and the chromies get back! nice clean brand new parts. These are not the exact picture but you get the idea. Sry you 72 spokers... I'm a 100 spoker... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> Pictures are from www.zenithwirewheels.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aahhh.... 96 spokers.... :cheesy:


----------



## heavyd40

Bad Ass build! Very sick!:bowrofl:


fleetwoodcoupe said:


> More from the Majestics show...
> 
> View attachment 1361610
> View attachment 1361618
> View attachment 1361626
> View attachment 1361634


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thx! :thumbsup:




heavyd40 said:


> Bad Ass build! Very sick!:bowrofl:


----------



## rivman

NEVER been big on red but, this is a great looking car!


----------



## lone star

from bucket to badass. well done.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thanks brotha! 




rivman said:


> NEVER been big on red but, this is a great looking car!


----------



## fool2

fucking beautiful man, clean as fuck


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup: thanks homie!





lone star said:


> from bucket to badass. well done.


----------



## mr1987

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Here are some of the 90 parts... Front Clip and Rear end....Test Fitting them before I strip the Lac...


I see u removed the fenders without the wheel wells 
Was that pretty easy?


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

nice car big homie that RED is killin em


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thx! :thumbsup:





fool2 said:


> fucking beautiful man, clean as fuck


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Here's a YouTube Video I made of us cruising Las Vegas BLVD after the Super Show. uffin:


http://youtu.be/lPheJz8HT2o


----------



## CadillacsFinest

Damn the caddy looks sweet rolling on the streets... Can't wait to finish mine


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~

:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom

I'm going to have to start from the beginning of this build topic. You putting it down, Homie.


----------



## DUKE

:thumbsup:


fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Here's a YouTube Video I made of us cruising Las Vegas BLVD after the Super Show. uffin:
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/lPheJz8HT2o


 Here you go Homie:thumbsup: Big ups on that Flamed out Fleet!


----------



## 454SSallday

cars sicc bro!!


----------



## plague

One of the nicest out there


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks! I wasnt sure how to post it wit the YouTube shot. Just the link. Lol :thumbsup: 





DUKE said:


> :thumbsup: Here you go Homie:thumbsup: Big ups on that Flamed out Fleet!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

apreciate it! :thumbsup:




buzzy wuzzy said:


> nice car big homie that RED is killin em


----------



## parker

nice work. from $750 to what u got going now is impressive.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup:




CadillacTom said:


> I'm going to have to start from the beginning of this build topic. You putting it down, Homie.


----------



## Caballo

Nice! You got my respect.


----------



## mrjones_012003

Nice build from start to finish!:thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thanks! 




454SSallday said:


> cars sicc bro!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thanks bro! 




plague said:


> One of the nicest out there


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

parker said:


> nice work. from $750 to what u got going now is impressive.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup:


----------



## plague

Yep one of the best I've seen


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thx Plague! 





plague said:


> Yep one of the best I've seen


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:biggrin::thumbsup:




mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice build from start to finish!:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom

Congrats Homeboy, job well done.


----------



## plague

Just got my mag, nice family, nice family well deserved that feature


----------



## Davidlistic

Congrats on feature really nice Brougham very well built.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

CadillacTom said:


> View attachment 1584753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Homeboy, job well done.




:biggrin: thanks bro! Apreciate it!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks bro! and thanks for contributing the Roof Skin! lol it saved me a lot of work. 




plague said:


> Just got my mag, nice family, nice family well deserved that feature


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

thanks! :thumbsup:





Davidlistic said:


> Congrats on feature really nice Brougham very well built.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:inout:Havent been on LIL for months! seems kinda dead now... lol


----------



## plague

But your topic needed a bump for inspiration


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup:






plague said:


> But your topic needed a bump for inspiration


----------



## ILLVILLE

Beautiful ride man! Major motivation for any Cadillac owner!
Who did your interior upholstery? Came out extra crispy! 

View attachment 683202
View attachment 683203
View attachment 683204


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Thanks bro! Central Family Upholstry in seattle.


----------



## plague

JUST CAME ACROSS MY MAG AGAIN THIS MORNING,


----------



## plague




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

:thumbsup::h5:



plague said:


> JUST CAME ACROSS MY MAG AGAIN THIS MORNING,


----------



## regal ryda

plague said:


>


Hey P, do you happen to have the trim that goes around the door Windows on the devilles....


----------



## plague

No but 82coupe does Jeremy is his name


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Bump ?


----------

